# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  ओशो एक पाखंडी या एक सच्चा ज्ञाता ( विचार आपके )

## Manavji

*दोस्तों यहाँ हम जानेगे एक प्रख्यात जन ओशो के बारे में ! आपके क्या विचार  है इस आदमी के बारे में ये जरुर बताये ! मेरे हिसाब से तो ओशो जी एक ऐसे  ज्ञाता हैं जिन्होंने दुनिया के इस नकली मुखोटे को उधेड़ दिया था ! जो मेरे  ख्याल से सभी शकिशाली लोगो के लिए एक असहनीय बात थी ! तो उन्होंने ओशो जी  को मरवा दिया और उनके विचारो को मिडिया के द्वारा दुनिया के सामने ऐसी  प्रस्तुत किया जिससे की लोग उनके बारे में ज्यादा कुछ जाने बिना ही उन्हें  गलत नजर से देखने लगे! पर जिसने भी ओशो जी के असली विचारो को पढ़ा वो उनका  कायल हो गया ! आपके क्या विचार हैं जरुर बताइए !*

----------


## sfly60

*इस सूत्र के लिए आपको हार्दिक बधाई. 
उम्मीद करता हूँ की आप पूरी तरह न्याय कर पाएंगे इनके बारे में जानकारी देते समय. 
ओशो ने खुद ही कहा है की कोई भी मेरे बारे में जानने के बाद निष्पक्ष नहीं  रह सकता है. या तो वो मुझे पूरा स्वीकार करेगा या पूरा इंकार. 
सवाल ये है की क्या आप पूरी निष्पक्षता से और तथ्य परक चीजो को प्रस्तुत कर पाएंगे?
मेरे हिसाब से ये कोशिश बेकार होगी क्योकि दुनिया की राजनीती और मीडिया ने  मिलकर उनकी जो छवि बने है, उसमे आपका निष्पक्ष प्रस्तुतीकरण कुछा ज्यादा  बदलाव नहीं कर पायेगा. 
अगर आप स्वयम उनके पष्क्ष में है तो बेहतरीन वर्णन कीजिये ताकि फोरम पर  सबको अच्छी जानकारी मिले और फोरम के लोग भी उनके बारे में जाने और पड़े, जो  अबतक नहीं जानते. 
अगर आप उनके विपक्ष में है तो बड़े आसानी से आप ये सिद्ध कर पाएंगे.
धन्यवाद् !*





> *दोस्तों यहाँ हम जानेगे एक प्रख्यात जन ओशो के बारे में ! आपके क्या विचार  है इस आदमी के बारे में ये जरुर बताये ! मेरे हिसाब से तो ओशो जी एक ऐसे  ज्ञाता हैं जिन्होंने दुनिया के इस नकली मुखोटे को उधेड़ दिया था ! जो मेरे  ख्याल से सभी शकिशाली लोगो के लिए एक असहनीय बात थी ! तो उन्होंने ओशो जी  को मरवा दिया और उनके विचारो को मिडिया के द्वारा दुनिया के सामने ऐसी  प्रस्तुत किया जिससे की लोग उनके बारे में ज्यादा कुछ जाने बिना ही उन्हें  गलत नजर से देखने लगे! पर जिसने भी ओशो जी के असली विचारो को पढ़ा वो उनका  कायल हो गया ! आपके क्या विचार हैं जरुर बताइए !*

----------


## Manavji

*दोस्तों मुझे एक संस्मरण याद आया है के किस तरह लोगो के दिमाग में ओशो जी की गलत छवि बनी हुई है !
हुआ ये के में बस से सफ़र कर रहा था !और सफ़र काफी लम्बा था !तो मै अपने  बेग से ओशो जी की एक पुस्तक तंत्र विज्ञानं निकल के पढने लगा ! मेरे साथ  में करीब 60  साल के एक बुजुर्ग बैठे थे ! उन्होंने पहले तो कोई ध्यान नहीं  दिया पर थोड़ी दूर चलने के बाद उनका ध्यान किताब के कवर पर छापी ओशो जी की  तस्वीर की तरफ चला गया बस यही से वो सुरु हो गये*

----------


## Manavji

*सबसे पहले तो उन्होंने मुझसे पुचा के मै क्या करता हु ! वो मैंने बता दिया  तो फिर उन्होंने कहा के क्यों ये गंदे साहित्य पढ़ते हो ! मैंने कहा क्या  आप ने इसे पढ़ा है जो गन्दा बता रहे हो ! तो वो बोले पढने की जरुरत ही क्या  है ! जब लिखा ही ऐसे आदमी ने है ! तो मैंने कहा ये गंदे कैसे थे जरा हमे भी  बताओ ताकि कुछ पता तो चले ! फिर वो बोले की ओशो नंगा स्कुल और कालेज जाता  था ! और कहता था के सबको नंगा रहना चाहिए हमारी माता और बहनों को भी और  चाहे जिसके साथ मर्जी सम्भोग करे ! में तो हैरान रह गया क्युकी सच तो ये है  के मैंने तो आज तक ऐसा कुछ सुना नहीं था ओशो के बारे में फिर सोचा सायद ये  सच कह रहे हो !तो मैंने पूछा क्या आप उनके साथ पढ़ते थे ! तो वो बोले  इसमें साथ पढने वाली कोंसी बात है पूरी दुनिया चिल्ला रही है के ये गन्दा  है और तुम जैसे नोजवान उसका साहित्य पढ़ रहे हो ! क्या होगा इस देस का !*

----------


## Manavji

*में काफी हेरान था उनकी बाते सुनके के कोई किसी के बारे में जाने बगैर कैसे निर्णय ले सकता है के वो गलत है या सही !
दोस्तों ये तो मेरी आपबीती है ! अगर आपके पास भी ओशो के बारे मै कुछ बताने लायक है तो आपका यहाँ तहे दिल से सवागत है !*

----------


## Manavji

*दोस्त सबसे पहले तो आपका इस सूत्र पे आने के लिए और अपने विचार रखने के लिए तहेदिल से धन्यवाद !
और दूसरा मेने ये सूत्र इसी लिए बनाया है ताकि हम सब ओशो के बारे में अपने  निष्पक्ष विचार रख सके ! में चाहूँगा के ओशो जी का कोई भी अनुयायी और आलोचक  अपने विचार बिना किसी झिझक के यहाँ रखे ताकि हम उनके विचारो का एक  निष्पक्ष रूप लोगो के सामने रख सके ! धन्यवाद !*




> *इस सूत्र के लिए आपको हार्दिक बधाई. 
> उम्मीद करता हूँ की आप पूरी तरह न्याय कर पाएंगे इनके बारे में जानकारी देते समय. 
> ओशो ने खुद ही कहा है की कोई भी मेरे बारे में जानने के बाद निष्पक्ष नहीं  रह सकता है. या तो वो मुझे पूरा स्वीकार करेगा या पूरा इंकार. 
> सवाल ये है की क्या आप पूरी निष्पक्षता से और तथ्य परक चीजो को प्रस्तुत कर पाएंगे?
> मेरे हिसाब से ये कोशिश बेकार होगी क्योकि दुनिया की राजनीती और मीडिया ने  मिलकर उनकी जो छवि बने है, उसमे आपका निष्पक्ष प्रस्तुतीकरण कुछा ज्यादा  बदलाव नहीं कर पायेगा. 
> अगर आप स्वयम उनके पष्क्ष में है तो बेहतरीन वर्णन कीजिये ताकि फोरम पर  सबको अच्छी जानकारी मिले और फोरम के लोग भी उनके बारे में जाने और पड़े, जो  अबतक नहीं जानते. 
> अगर आप उनके विपक्ष में है तो बड़े आसानी से आप ये सिद्ध कर पाएंगे.
> धन्यवाद् !*

----------


## sfly60

*बताने की बात ही छोडो मित्र. हर ओशो को पड़ने वाले को ऐसे बहुत लोग मिलते  है जो इस तरह की अपनी महान जानकारी आपको बताते हुए मिलेंगे. और ये बात तो  पक्की है की उन्होंने ओशो की एक भी किताब या ऑडियो न तो पड़ा है और नहीं ही  सुना है. 
गलती से भी उनकी किसी किताब का केवल एक पृष्ठ पढ़ लिया तो क्या होता है आपको मालूम होगा ........... पढ़े की फंसे.*




> *में काफी हेरान था उनकी बाते सुनके के कोई किसी के बारे में जाने बगैर कैसे निर्णय ले सकता है के वो गलत है या सही !
> दोस्तों ये तो मेरी आपबीती है ! अगर आपके पास भी ओशो के बारे मै कुछ बताने लायक है तो आपका यहाँ तहे दिल से सवागत है !*

----------


## calvitf



----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> *सबसे पहले तो उन्होंने ! फिर वो बोले की ओशो नंगा स्कुल और कालेज जाता  था ! और कहता था के सबको नंगा रहना चाहिए हमारी माता और बहनों को भी और  चाहे जिसके साथ मर्जी सम्भोग करे ! क्या होगा इस देस का !*


क्या ओशो ये बातें कहा करते थे?

----------


## calvitf

*संस्कारधानी के अमृत धाम में बहती है ओशो विचारों की अमृत धारा

*

----------


## sfly60

*मित्र , ओशो ने जो कुछा कहा है मुझे तो वो भविष्य में ही होता दिख रहा है.  वस्तुतः उनकी दृष्टि हमारे वर्तमान से कही आगे देख सकती है. 
अध्यात्म की बात को पीछे रखते हुए उनके विचार, जो की राजनीती,  अर्थव्यवस्था, समाज इत्यादि के बारे में है वो ही वर्तमान उपभोक्तावादी,  शोषक, पर्यावरण- शत्रु और पूरी तरह से विफल होती जा रही व्यवस्थाओ, के  पर्याय सिद्ध होने वाले हैं. 
जारी रखिये ..................... 
आप का आदेश रहा तो इसमे आपकी सहायता करता रहूँगा.
*



> *दोस्त सबसे पहले तो आपका इस सूत्र पे आने के लिए और अपने विचार रखने के लिए तहेदिल से धन्यवाद !
> और दूसरा मेने ये सूत्र इसी लिए बनाया है ताकि हम सब ओशो के बारे में अपने  निष्पक्ष विचार रख सके ! में चाहूँगा के ओशो जी का कोई भी अनुयायी और आलोचक  अपने विचार बिना किसी झिझक के यहाँ रखे ताकि हम उनके विचारो का एक  निष्पक्ष रूप लोगो के सामने रख सके ! धन्यवाद !*

----------


## calvitf

*मध्य* प्रदेश के महाकौशल क्षेत्र के अंतर्गत आने वाले जबलपुर क्षेत्र की पहचान संस्कारधानी के रूप में है। लोकप्रिय जबलपुर शहर में सिवनी की ओर से प्रवेश द्वार से कुछ दूरी पर स्थित प्रकृति की अनुपम छटा बिखरने वाली हरियाली की चादर से लबरेज देवताल पहाड़ी के खूबसूरत स्थान अमृतधाम प्रखर विद्वान एवं सद्गुरू के रूप में जाने जाने वाले आचार्य रजनीश के विचारों की अमृतधारा विगत कई वर्षो से बह रही है। इस प्रतिनिधि से वहां सम्पर्क कर जानकारी ग्रहण किया तो बताया गया कि पूर्व वर्तमान एवं भविष्य की सभी सद्गुरू संत एवं मनुष्य जाति का ओशो अमृतधाम में हमेशा स्वागत किया जाता है। देवताल की पहाड़ियों में ऐसा अनूठा घटा है, घट रहा है और घटेगा जो शाश्वत है। ये पहाड़िया की ओशों की तपोंभूमि है जिसकी जीवंत ऊर्जा का आज भी अहसास कर अपने ध्यान, होश, साची, प्रेम ओर आनंद को गहराकर हम स्वाभाविक हो सकते है। चारों तरफ पहाड़ियों से घिरे इस अनूठे आश्रम में प्राकृतिक ने ऐसा सौंदर्य परोसा है जो अद्भूत है यहां के पक्षियों से, झरनों से, झिंगुर सी झनकार गहन सन्नाटे का संगीत, फूलों की सुगंध, फलों सा स्वाद, झीलों पत्थरों से स्पर्श, स्वयं ओशों ने जाना है।

----------


## Manavji

*ये तो आप ही खोज लीजिये ! हमने तो कभी ऐसा न सुना और न कही पढ़ा ! बाकी उनकी  ऐसी बहुत सी बाते है जो इस बात से समानता रखती है ! पर उनका मतलब इस बात  से पुरंत्य भिन्न है ! आप ओशो की "सम्भोग से समाधी की और" पुस्तक पढ़े आपको  स्वयं पता चल जायेगा ! धन्यवाद !*



> क्या ओशो ये बातें कहा करते थे?

----------


## calvitf

यहां दिव्य लोग साक्षात प्रकट हुआ है। इस प्रतिनिधी ने अमृतधाम से लगातार 15 वर्षो से जुड़े स्वामी चैतन्य शिखर से प्रत्यक्ष भेंट कर जानकारी प्राप्त की तो उनका कहना था यहां पर 1970 से ध्यान शुरू हो गया था। सन् 1975 में ध्यान मंदिर बनकर तैयार हुआ। ओशो जी अपने जीवन काल में जब जबलपुर में थे तो उनको यह जगह प्रिय थी और वह ध्यान के लिये यहां आया करते थे यह उनका साधना स्थल है। जो ओशों के मार्गदर्शन में प्रकाशमय हुआ तभी से यहां सतत् ध्यान प्रयोग का स्वाद लिया जा रहा है। अर्न्तयात्रा के लिये सतोरी मंदिर, समाधि गुफा, नाथ कुंभ, कांच से बना पिरामिड व स्वाचालित व्हिलिंग मशीन की संरचना हुई है। स्वामी आंनद विजय हो इस संस्थान के संचालक है उनकी देखरेख में हर पल आपको ध्यानमय, प्रेम मय और आनंद मय ले जाने के लिये आतुर है। यह संयोग की बात है कि स्वामी आनंद विजय को स्वयं ओशों ने तराशा है जब वे जबलपुर में थे तभी से स्वामी जी उनसे जुड़े रहे । आपका संयास 1970 में हुआ था। ओशों के देशानुसार पूरी समग्रता एवं लगन से जो उन्होने जाना उसे व्यक्ति व्यक्ति, गांव-गांव, शहर-शहर ध्यान शिविरों का संचालन कर बांट रहे है। अमृतधाम के संबंध में स्वामी चैतन्य शिखर ने कहा कि यहां प्रतिमाह ध्यान शिविर आयोजित होते है कोई फीस नहीं ली जाती है। जो व्यक्ति ध्यान से जुड़ना चाहते है उनका यहां हमेशा स्वागत है चूंकि यह प्राकृतिक पहाड़ी क्षेत्र है, यहां नेचरल वाटर है जो शुद्ध रहता है। इसलिये इस जल का उपयोग दवाई के रूप में भी किया जाता है। इस आश्रम का जिला प्रशासन से कोई संबंध नहीं है । अमृतधाम स्वयं ही स्वालंबी आश्रम है । ध्यान के समय पहने जाने वाले ड्रेस के संबंध में स्वामी शिखर ने कहा कि गाऊन के रूप में जो ड्रेस पहना जाता है यह ढिला वस्त्र होता है जिससे ध्यान करने में आसानी जाती है, व्यक्ति अपने आप में फ्री नेस महसूस करता है। जिससे उठने, बैठने, लेटने में ध्यान के समय आसानी रहती है। यह सुगमता का प्रतीक है तथा महरून कलर की ड्रेस का ऊर्जा का प्रतीक माना जाता है इसलिये यह रंग उपयोग किया जाता है। यहां समय समय पर देश विदेश से लोगों का आना जाना चलता रहता है

----------


## calvitf

इसके अतिरिक्त प्रातः 5 बजे से रात्रि 9 बजे तक अहर्निश सतत ध्यान योग प्रथम एवं अंतिम मुक्ति के ओशों ध्यान प्रयोग होते रहते है। अमृतधाम आश्रम में कम से कम राशि में सभी श्रेणी के साधकों के लिये भोजन, आवास कि सुखमय एवं उत्तम व्यवस्था है। यहां के एक-एक पत्थरों, वृक्षों, झीलों ने ओशों की जीवंत ऊर्जा को पिया है, जिया है, वे आपके साथ बांटने का आतुर है। जो लोग इसका लाभ लेना चाहते है उनका हमेशा यहां स्वागत है। यहां आते ही आप सहज ही ध्यानस्थ हो जायेगे । ओशों की इस तपों भूमि पर उस अमृत रहस्य को जाना जा सकता है जिसकी चर्चाएं किताबों में मिलती है । इतना ही नहीं बोधिवृक्ष जो अमृत धाम से 4 किलोमीटर पर भंवरताल में स्थित है यह वह सौभाग्यशाली वृक्ष है जहां ओशों ने बुधत्व को जाना । प्रतिवर्ष 21 मार्च संबोधि दिवस को यहां सुबह 7 से 10 तक एक भव्य आयोजन किया जाता है । इसी वृक्ष के नीचे बैठकर ओशों ने ज्ञान प्राप्त किया था। अमृत धाम से 180 किलोमीटर दूर भोपाल रोड़ पर स्थित रायसेन के पास ओशों तीर्थ कुछवाड़ा स्थान यह ओशों की जन्म स्थली है । यहां एक नये पिरामिड आकार के ध्यान मंदिर का निर्माण हुआ । इसी प्रकार की अनेक जानकारियों देते हुए स्वामी चैतन्य शिखर ने कहा कि ओशों किसी पहचान के मोहताज नहीं थे उनकी विचारधारा को मानने वाले पूरी दुनिया में लाखों की संख्या में साधक है। ओशो ने स्पष्ट कहा था संसार छोड़ना सरल है पर गुरू छोड़ना कठिन है लेकिन जो गुरू को भी छोड़ देता है वहीं परम गुरू को पाता है । धन का हो आश्रय या त्याग का आत्मग्लानि का हो असारा या अभिमान का, संसार का हो आसरा या सन्यास का वस्तुतः जहां आसरा है वहीं परमात्मा तक पहुंचने में अवरोध है । मैं तो दो ही शब्दों में जोर देता हॅू प्रेम और ध्यान । क्योंकि मेरे देखे अस्तित्व के मंदिर के दो ही विराट दरवाजे है एक का नाम प्रेम एक का नाम ध्यान । चाहों से प्रेम से प्रवेश का जाओं चाहो तो ध्यान से प्रवेश कर जाओे । हलांकि दोनों में ही प्रवेश की शर्त एक ही है । मेरे लिये परमात्मा कोई व्यक्ति नहीं प्रेम की अभिव्यक्ति है । प्रेम की पराकाष्ठा है । प्रेम मुक्त है, प्रेम किसी की नहीं सुनता, अपनी सुनाता है, अपनी गुनता है, प्रेम का अपना गीत है । मेरा इतना ही कहना है प्रेम और ध्यान ये दो तुम्हारे जीवन में सध जाये, ध्यान तुम्हारा अंतस्थल बन जाये और प्रेम तुम्हारा व्यवहार, ध्यान तुम्हारी आत्मा बन जाये और प्रेम तुम्हारा आचरण,  ध्यान तुम्हारी आंतरिक लोक और प्रेम तुम्हारा बर्हिजगत, ध्यान से तुम अपने ठहर जाओं और प्रेम से तुम दूसरे को बांट दो वह सब जो अपने में ठहरने से मिलता है कि जीवन धन्य हुआ कि जीवन कृतार्थ हुआ ।

----------


## Manavji

*मित्र आपका सहयोग के लिए एक बार फिर बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद !
और सहयोग में आदेस वाली बात कहा से आ गई दोस्त !
ये सूत्र मेरा नहीं बल्कि स्वयं ओशो जी का है ! और में पहले भी लिख चूका हु  के आप सभी के ओशो के प्रति विचार और जानकारी सादर आमंत्रित है !
आप कांकरी देते रहिये !
धन्यवाद !*



> *मित्र , ओशो ने जो कुछा कहा है मुझे तो वो भविष्य में ही होता दिख रहा है.  वस्तुतः उनकी दृष्टि हमारे वर्तमान से कही आगे देख सकती है. 
> अध्यात्म की बात को पीछे रखते हुए उनके विचार, जो की राजनीती,  अर्थव्यवस्था, समाज इत्यादि के बारे में है वो ही वर्तमान उपभोक्तावादी,  शोषक, पर्यावरण- शत्रु और पूरी तरह से विफल होती जा रही व्यवस्थाओ, के  पर्याय सिद्ध होने वाले हैं. 
> जारी रखिये ..................... 
> आप का आदेश रहा तो इसमे आपकी सहायता करता रहूँगा.
> *

----------


## calvitf

*“अद्भुत है ओशो के विचार “*



रजनीश मुझे काफ़ी पहले से अच्छे लगते रहे हैं. उनके गुरुआई का मैं क़ायल रहा हूँ। नाक सीधे पकड़नी हो या घुमा के.. वो दोनों तरह से पकड़ने की महिमा गा कर आप को चकाचौंध कर सकने की प्रतिभा रखने वाले गुरु थे। कबीर को कबीर बन कर और नानक को नानक बनकर समझा सकने वाले गुरु रहे वो। बहुत ही पहुंचे हुए आदमी थे।
ये गोरी चमड़ी वाले लोग, जिन्होने डेढ़ सौ बरस राज किया हमारे ऊपर, को ओशो, अंग्रेज़ी के अपने निहायत देसी उच्चारण के बावजूद कुत्ता बनाकर रखते थे। इसे गाली न समझा जाय! कुत्ता जैसे स्वामी के आगे पीछे भक्ति भाव से डोलता है.. वैसे ही ये गोरे भी डोलते रहे।

----------


## calvitf

*“अद्भुत है ओशो के विचार “*

अमरीका जा के भी डंका बजा आये थे.. पर जाने क्या साउंड बैरियर तोड़ दिया कि अमरीका वालो ने इनको टिकने ही नहीं दिया। कुछ लोगों का आरोप है कि वहाँ कि क्रिश्चियन लॉबी को इनका ‘नैतिक भ्रंश’ रास नहीं आया। कुछ लोगों का कहना है कि अमरीका से उनके निकाले जाने के पीछे अमरीकी राष्ट्रपति रोनाल्ड रीगन और उनके पीछे पोप का दुराग्रह था। और वो सिर्फ़ अमरीका ही से नहीं निकाले गए.. पूरी दुनिया में वो जहाँ-जहाँ गए उन्हे विरोध का सामना करना पड़ा।
अमरीका से निकलने के बाद ओशो ने दुनिया की सैर करने का मन बनाया पर ग्रीस, स्वीडन, इंगलैंड, आयरलैंड, स्पेन, स्विटज़रलैंड, सेनेगल, उरुग्वे कहीं भी उन्हे जमने नहीं दिया गया। कुल मिलाकर सत्रह देशों से खदेड़े गए और कई जगह तो एयरपोर्ट से ही वापस लौटा दिया गया.. जैसे वो कोई प्लेग की बीमारी हों! ध्यान दिया जाय इन देशों में से कोई भी ‘मुस्लिम’ देश नहीं था.. लगभग सभी तथाकथित धर्मनिरपेक्ष देश थे।

----------


## calvitf

*“अद्भुत है ओशो के विचार “*

पहले तो ओरेगॉन की बिग मडी रान्च में बसे रजनीशपुरम को अवैध घोषित किया गया क्योंकि वहाँ धर्म को राज्य के साथ मिलाया जा रहा है.. ये वो देश कह रहा था जिसकी करेन्सी – हर डॉलर पर छपा रहता है – इन गॉड वी ट्रस्ट! हद है!
इस घटना के बाद जब ओशो की सचिव माँ आनन्द शीला के खिलाफ़ एक हत्या का मामला सामने आया तो पुलिस ने जाँच के बहाने ओशो को गिरफ़्तार करके बारह दिन तक अमरीका की छै जेलों की सैर कराई। उनके ऊपर तमाम क़ानूनों के अन्तर्गत चौंतीस केस बनाए गए.. और ये सब अवैध तरीके से। ओशो ने बिना प्रतिवाद किए अमरीका छोड़ देने का फ़ैसला किया। अमरीकी लोकतंत्र से उनकी आस्था उठ चुकी थी। उन्हे विश्वास हो चला था कि अमरीका ऐसे अपराधियों का देश है जो आज़ादी का मन्त्र का जाप करते हैं।
अमरीका जाने से पहले ओशो ने अपनी बेबाक ज़बान में भारत तथा उसकी संस्कृति को काफ़ी गरियाया था। क्योंकि पुणे में उनके आश्रम के खुले वातावरण और रजनीश के उकसाने वाले वक्तव्यों के चलते धार्मिक कट्टरपंथी उनसे खासे खफ़ा थे। पुणे में एक सभा के दौरान उन पर एक व्यक्ति ने चाकू से हमला भी किया। सरकार ने उनके आश्रम में आने वाले विदेशी भक्तों के ऊपर रोक-टोक लगाना शुरु कर दिया और आश्रम के ऊपर भी कुछ क़ानूनी दाँव-पेंच निकाले।
जिस से खफ़ा होकर ओशो ने दुनिया के ‘सबसे सुनहरे’ देश अमरीका की ओर रुख किया। पर वहाँ जो हाल हुआ उसने उनका दिल ही नहीं तोड़ दिया- बाद में उनके डॉक्टर ने भी ये भी आशंका व्यक्त की वहाँ पर दिए गए ज़हर ने ही उनकी जान ले ली। पर विडम्बना यह है कि आखिरकार ओशो को पुणे की धार्मिक संकीर्णता ने ही शरण दी। जिस को गरिया कर भागकर वो पश्चिम के खुलेपन में अपना आश्रम बनाने गए थे.. पर नहीं बना सके।

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> *ये तो आप ही खोज लीजिये ! हमने तो कभी ऐसा न सुना और न कही पढ़ा ! बाकी उनकी  ऐसी बहुत सी बाते है जो इस बात से समानता रखती है ! पर उनका मतलब इस बात  से पुरंत्य भिन्न है ! आप ओशो की "सम्भोग से समाधी की और" पुस्तक पढ़े आपको  स्वयं पता चल जायेगा ! धन्यवाद !*


मैं तो नहीं पढ़ paungi/ संभव हो तो आप ही पता करके बता देना/ वैसे अगर ये बातें कही गयी हैं फिर तो galat ही है/

----------


## calvitf

*“अद्भुत है ओशो के विचार “*

बताइये! ओशो की ही तरह हमारा पढ़ा-लिखा अंग्रेजी तबका अपने ऐसे देसी देशवासियों को दकियानूसी, पोंगापंथी और न जाने क्या-क्या बताता है.. और अमरीकी संस्कारों में नित नए रूपों में ढला जाता है। पर वो दकियानूसी-पोंगापंथी रजनीश को पचा जाता है.. पर अमरीकी लिबरलिज़्म अपने समाज की सहज नैतिकता का एक धार्मिक आवरण नहीं स्वीकार पाता। क्या पाखण्ड है भाई अमरीकी समाज का!
यहाँ यह याद दिला देना अप्रासंगिक नहीं होगा कि रामकथा बखानने वाले मुरारी बापू भी ओशो का श्रद्धा के साथ स्मरण करते हैं और उन्हे महात्मा मानते हैं। साथ ही साथ यहाँ यह भी याद करा दूँ कि इस बात को किन्ही रामभक्तों की शुद्ध आपराधिक साम्प्रदायिकता का अनुमोदन न समझा जाय! वो हमारे समाज का एक अपना फोड़ा है।
(साभार- निर्मल आनंद )

----------


## Manavji

*तो चलिए दोस्तों आपको मिलवाते हैं ओशो जी के विचारो से
क्या कहते है ओशो सेक्स, सूर्य और योग के संगम के बारे में*

----------


## Manavji

*सूर्य पर संयम संपन्न करने से संपूर्ण सौर-ज्ञान की उपलब्धि होती है। यह सूत्र थोड़ा जटिल है- अपने आप में यह सूत्र जटिल नहीं है, किंतु व्याख्या करने वालों के कारण यह सूत्र जटिल हो गया है।*

----------


## Manavji

*पंतजलि की व्याख्या करने वाले सभी व्याख्याकार इस सूत्र के विषय में ऐसी व्याख्या करते हैं, जैसे पंतजलि किसी बाहर के सूर्य की बात कर रहे हों। पंतजलि बाह्य सूर्य की बात नहीं कर रहे हैं; पंतजलि उसकी बात कर ही नहीं सकते। पंतजलि कोई ज्योतिषी तो है नहीं, और उन्हें ज्योतिष में कोई रुचि भी नहीं है। उनकी रुचि मनुष्य में है। उनकी रुचि मनुष्य की चेतना का नक्शा तैयार करने में है। और सूर्य मनुष्य से बाहर नहीं है।*

----------


## Manavji

*योग की भाषा में मनुष्य एक लघु ब्रह्मांड है। सूक्ष्म ढंग से मनुष्य एक छोटा सा ब्रह्मांड है, मनुष्य एक छोटे से अस्तित्व में सघन रूप से समाया हुआ है। यह जो ब्रह्मांड है, यह जो संपूर्ण अस्तित्व है, यह और कुछ नहीं मनुष्य का विस्तार ही है। यह योग की भाषा है : लघु ब्रह्मांड व संपूर्ण ब्रह्मांड । जो कुछ बाहर अस्तित्व रखता है, ठीक वही मनुष्य के भीतर भी अस्तित्व रखता है।
बाहर के सूर्य की भाँति मनुष्य के भीतर भी सूर्य छिपा हुआ है; बाहर के चाँद की ही भाँति मनुष्य के भीतर भी चाँद छिपा हुआ है। और पंतजलि का रस इसी में है कि वे अंतर्जगत के आंतरिक व्यक्तित्व का संपूर्ण भूगोल हमें दे देना चाहते हैं। इसलिए जब वे कहते हैं कि - 'भुवन ज्ञानम्* सूर्ये संयमात।' - सूर्य पर संयम संपन्न करने से सौर ज्ञान की उपलब्धि होती है।' तो उनका संकेत उस सूर्य की ओर नहीं है जो बाहर है। उनका मतलब उस सूर्य से है जो हमारे भीतर है।*

----------


## Manavji

*हमारे भीतर सूर्य कहाँ है? हमारे अंतस के सौर-तंत्र का केंद्र कहा है? वह केंद्र ठीक प्रजनन-तंत्र की गहनता में छिपा हुआ है। इसीलिए कामवासना में एक प्रकार की ऊष्णता, एक प्रकार की गर्मी होती है। जानवरों के लिए कहा जाता है कि जब भी कोई स्त्री-पशु गर्भाधान के लिए तैयार होती है, तो हम कहते हैं कि - शी इज़ इन हीट। यह मुहावरा एकदम ठीक है।
कामवासना का केंद्र सूर्य होता है। इसीलिए तो कामवासना व्यक्ति को इतना ऊष्ण और उत्तेजित कर देती है। जब कोई व्यक्ति कामवासना में उतरता है तो वह उत्तप्त से उत्तप्त होता चला जाता है। व्यक्ति कामवासना के प्रवाह में एक तरह से ज्वर-ग्रस्त हो जाता है, पसीने से एकदम तर-बतर हो जाता है, उसकी श्वास भी अलग ढंग से चलने लगती है। और उसके बाद व्यक्ति थककर सो जाता है।*

----------


## Manavji

*जब व्यक्ति कामवासना से थक जाता है तो तुरंत भीतर चंद्र ऊर्जा सक्रिय हो जाती है। जब सूर्य छिप जाता है तब चंद्र का उदय होता है। इसीलिए तो काम-क्रीड़ा के तुरंत बाद व्यक्ति को नींद आने लगती है। सूर्य ऊर्जा का काम समाप्त हो चुका, अब चंद्र ऊर्जा का कार्य प्रारंभ होता है। भीतर की सूर्य ऊर्जा काम-केंद्र है। उस सूर्य ऊर्जा पर संयम केंद्रित करने से, व्यक्ति भीतर के संपूर्ण सौर-तंत्र को जान ले सकता है। काम-केंद्र पर संयम करने से व्यक्ति काम के पार जाने में सक्षम हो जाता है। काम-केंद्र के सभी रहस्यों को जान सकता है। लेकिन बाहर के सूर्य के साथ उसका कोई भी संबंध नहीं है।
*

----------


## Manavji

*लेकिन अगर कोई व्यक्ति भीतर के सूर्य को जान लेता है तो उसके प्रतिबिंब से वह बाहर के सूर्य को भी जान सकता है। सूर्य इस अस्तित्व के सौर-मंडल का काम-केंद्र है। इसी कारण जिसमें भी जीवन है, प्राण है, उसको सूर्य की रोशनी, सूर्य की गर्मी को आवश्यकता है। जैसे कि वृक्ष अधिक से अधिक ऊपर जाना चाहते हैं। किसी अन्य देश की अपेक्षा अफ्रीका में वृक्ष सबसे अधिक ऊँचे हैं। कारण अफ्रीका के जंगल इतने घने हैं और इस कारण वृक्षों में वापस में इतनी अधिक प्रतियोगिता है कि अगर वृक्ष ऊपर नहीं उठेगा तो सूर्य की किरणों तक पहुँच ही नहीं पाएगा, उसे सूर्य की रोशनी मिलेगी ही नहीं। और अगर सूर्य की रोशनी वृक्ष को नहीं मिलेगी तो वह मर जाएगा। इस तरह से सूर्य वृक्ष को उपलब्ध न होगा और वृक्ष सूर्य को उपलब्ध न होगा, वृक्ष को सूर्य की जीवन ऊर्जा मिल ही न पाएगी। जैसे सूर्य जीवन है; वैसे ही कामवासना भी जीवन है। इस पृथ्वी पर जीवन सूर्य से ही है, और ठीक इसी तरह से कामवासना से ही जीवन जन्म लेता है- सभी प्रकार के जीवन का जन्म काम से ही होता है।*

----------


## Manavji

*अफ्रीका में वृक्ष अधिक से अधिक ऊँचे जाना चाहते हैं, ताकि वे सूर्य को उपलब्ध हो सकें और सूर्य उन्हें उपलब्ध हो सके। इन वृक्षों को ही देखो। जिस तरह से वृक्ष इस ओर हैं- यह पाइन के वृक्ष, ठीक वैसे ही वृक्ष दूसरी ओर भी हैं- और उस तरफ के वृक्ष छोटे ही रह गए हैं। इस तरह के वृक्ष ऊपर छोटे ही रह गए हैं। इस तरह के वृक्ष ऊपर ऊपर बढ़ते ही चले जा रहे हैं। क्योंकि इस ओर सूर्य की किरणें अधिक पहुँच रही हैं, दूसरी ओर सूर्य की किरणें अधिक नहीं पहुँच पा रही हैं। भीतर के सूर्य के प्रतिबिंब के माध्यम से व्यक्ति बाहर के सौर-तंत्र का ज्ञान भी प्राप्त कर सकता है, लेकिन बुनियादी बात तो आंतरिक सौर-तंत्र को समझने की है। इसलिए ध्यान रहे, मेरा जोर इसी बात पर रहेगा कि पतंजलि आंतरिक भूमि के मानचित्र ही बना रहे हैं। और निस्संदेह यह केवल सूर्य से ही प्रारंभ हो सकता है, क्योंकि सूर्य हमारा केंद्र है। सूर्य लक्ष्य नहीं है, बल्कि केंद्र है। परम नहीं है, फिर भी केंद्र तो है। हमको उससे भी ऊपर उठना है, उससे भी आगे निकलना है, फिर भी यह केवल प्रारंभ ही है। यह अंतिम चरण नहीं है, यह प्रारंभिक चरण ही है। यह ओमेगा नहीं है, अल्फा है।*

----------


## Manavji

*जब पतंजलि हमें बताते हैं कि संयम को उपलब्ध कैसे होना; करुणा में, प्रेम में व मैत्री में कैसे उतरना; करुणावान कैसे होना, प्रेमपूर्ण होने की क्षमता कैसे अर्जित करनी; तब वे आंतरिक जगत में पहुँच जाते हैं। पतंजलि की पहुँच अंतर-अवस्था के पूरे वैज्ञानिक विवरण तक है। सूर्य पर संयम संपन्न करने से, संपूर्ण सौर-ज्ञान की उपलब्धि होती है।' इस पृथ्वी के लोगों को दो भागों में विभक्त किया जा सकता है, सूर्य-व्यक्ति और चंद्र-व्यक्ति, या हम उन्हें यांग और यिन भी कह सकते हैं। सूर्य पुरुष का गुण है; स्त्री चंद्र का गुण है। सूर्य आक्रामक होता है, सूर्य सकारात्मक है; चंद्र ग्रहणशील होता है, निष्क्रिय होता है।*

----------


## Manavji

*सारे जगत के लोगों को सूर्य और चंद्र इन दो रूपों में विभक्त किया जा सकता है। और हम अपने शरीर को भी सूर्य और चंद्र में विभक्त कर सकते हैं; योग ने इसे इसी भाँति विभक्त किया है। योग ने तो शरीर को इतने छोटे-छोटे रूपों में विभक्त किया है कि श्वास तक को भी बाँट दिया है। एक नासापुट में सूर्यगत श्वास है, तो दूसरे में चंद्रगता वास है जब व्यक्ति क्रोधित होता है, तब वह सूर्य के नासापुट से श्वास लेता है। और अगर शांत होना चाहता है तो उसे चंद्र नासापुट से श्वास लेनी होगी।*

----------


## Manavji

*योग में तो संपूर्ण शरीर को ही विभक्त कर दिया गया है : मन का एक हिस्सा पुरुष है, मन का दूसरा हिस्सा स्त्री है। और व्यक्ति को सूर्य से चंद्र की ओर बढ़ना है, और अंत में दोनों के भी पार जाना है, दोनों का अतिक्रमण करना है।*

----------


## Manavji

*तो दोस्तों कैसे लगे आपको हमारे ओशो जी के विचार !
क्या कोई कमी है इनमे या कुछ गलत है
अगर कुछ गलत है तो क्या और क्यों 
जरुर बताइयेगा आपके विचारो का बेसब्री से इन्तजार है !*

----------


## calvitf

> *तो दोस्तों कैसे लगे आपको हमारे ओशो जी के विचार !
> क्या कोई कमी है इनमे या कुछ गलत है
> अगर कुछ गलत है तो क्या और क्यों 
> जरुर बताइयेगा आपके विचारो का बेसब्री से इन्तजार है !*


ओशो जी ने कहा है आप अपना कार्य ईमानदारी करते रहो बाकी सब कभी न कभी याद करेंगे ही

----------


## Manavji

आपके विचार के लिए dhayavaad  मित्र और आपकी दी हुई जानकारी के लिए भी !



> ओशो जी ने कहा है आप अपना कार्य ईमानदारी करते रहो बाकी सब कभी न कभी याद करेंगे ही

----------


## rajivv

सूत्र के बहुत बहुत बधाई...मेरी तरफ से आप को रेपो+........

मेरी उम्र ३७ साल है पिछले १० सालो से ओशो सन्यासी हूँ....इसलिए मेरी उम्र  अभी १० साल की ही है उस से पहले जिया जरुर था लेकिन बिना खुद को जाने, इन  १० सालो में मैंने खुद को जाना है और पहचाना है...अब किसी से कोई सवाल  पूछने की जरुरत नहीं पड़ती क्योकि अब कोई सवाल बचा ही नहीं....ओशो के बारे  में जितना कहें कम है जरुरत है ओशो को जानने की और जानने से ज्यादा जरुरत  है समझने की..

----------


## calvitf

> आपके विचार के लिए dhayavaad  मित्र और आपकी दी हुई जानकारी के लिए भी !


मित्र शुक्रिया ............... मैंने सारी जानकारी अंतर्जाल से लेकर दिया है अगर किसी सदस्य  को बुरा लगे तो हटाया जा सकता है

----------


## groopji

सबसे पहले तो मै आपकी मानसिक तर्क शक्ति को नमन करूँगा कि आपने सूत्र को इस स्थान पर रखा 

मैं उनके विचारों को तो गहनता पूर्वक अभी नहीं रख पाऊंगा किन्तु एक बात जो मुझे याद आई है वो सभी में बांटना चाहूँगा 

ओशो जी की एक पुस्तक *"संभोग से समाधि की ओर"* मैंने आज से लगभग सत्रह वर्ष पूर्व खरीदी थी (सब लोग समझ सकते हैं कि क्यों खरीदी होगी) 

पूरी तैयारी करके 

पढ़ने का बहाना करके मै बैठ गया उस पुस्तक में एक महान लेखक *"मस्तराम"* की शैली को ढूडने के लिए  

पन्नों पर पन्ने बदल लिए पर मुझे उसमें वो कुछ नहीं मिला जो मुझे चाहिए था और मैं उस बुकसेलर को कोसते हुए सो गया 


किन्तु ये ही मेरी अज्ञानता थी ..... उस किताब को मैंने एक बार फिर पढा लगभग दो तीन साल बाद ...... (इसके बारे में कुछ समय बाद लिखता हूँ)

----------


## Manavji

*धन्यवाद मित्र आप के कथन बिलकुल सत्य हैं ! इस दुनिया को अगर कोई बदल सकता  है तो वो है विचार और में ये कहूँगा के सबसे पहले तो हमे ओशो जी के विचारो  को जानना चाहिए ! और जानने के बाद* *बारी** आती है समझने की ! तो में इस सूत्र  पर आने वाले हर पाठक से अनुरोध करूँगा के वो अगर इस सूत्र की सुरुआत पे  बधाई देने की बजाय पिछले 2 -3  पेज पढ़कर अपने विचार रखे तो ये इस सूत्र की  सुरुआत की सबसे बड़ी बधाई होगी !
धन्यवाद !*



> सूत्र के बहुत बहुत बधाई...मेरी तरफ से आप को रेपो+........
> 
> मेरी उम्र ३७ साल है पिछले १० सालो से ओशो सन्यासी हूँ....इसलिए मेरी उम्र  अभी १० साल की ही है उस से पहले जिया जरुर था लेकिन बिना खुद को जाने, इन  १० सालो में मैंने खुद को जाना है और पहचाना है...अब किसी से कोई सवाल  पूछने की जरुरत नहीं पड़ती क्योकि अब कोई सवाल बचा ही नहीं....ओशो के बारे  में जितना कहें कम है जरुरत है ओशो को जानने की और जानने से ज्यादा जरुरत  है समझने की..

----------


## Manavji

*आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र यहाँ आके अपने विचार रखने के लिए ! आपका  सहयोग सदेव ही अपेक्षित रहेगा ! और आप जिस पुस्तक की बात कर रहे हो वो है  ही जबरदस्त नवयुवको की एकदम आशा से परे !
में आशा करता हु के आप अपने विचार जल्दी  ही रख पायेगे !
धन्यवाद !*



> सबसे पहले तो मै आपकी मानसिक तर्क शक्ति को नमन करूँगा कि आपने सूत्र को इस स्थान पर रखा 
> 
> मैं उनके विचारों को तो गहनता पूर्वक अभी नहीं रख पाऊंगा किन्तु एक बात जो मुझे याद आई है वो सभी में बांटना चाहूँगा 
> 
> ओशो जी की एक पुस्तक *"संभोग से समाधि की ओर"* मैंने आज से लगभग सत्रह वर्ष पूर्व खरीदी थी (सब लोग समझ सकते हैं कि क्यों खरीदी होगी) 
> 
>   ...... (इसके बारे में कुछ समय बाद लिखता हूँ)

----------


## badboy123455

*नाम सुना हे ओशो का,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## Manavji

*भाई पिछले प्रस्ठो पर उनके विचारो को पढ़कर देख लो फिर आपको उनके बारे म थोड़ी और जानकारी मिल जाएगी !*




> *नाम सुना हे ओशो का,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## Manavji

दोस्तों मुझे लगता के आप इस दुनिया की चकाचोंध में खो गये हो ! ओशो जी कहते है के इस संसार में जियो जरुर पर एक सार्थक रूप में !

----------


## Manavji

*में इस सूत्र को थोडा और रोचक बनता हु !
चूँकि आज कल के युवक SEX  की तरफ ज्यादा भाग रहे है !!
तो में आज आप सब के सामने पेस करूँगा ओशो जी के विचार !
वो भी SEX  के टोपिक पे !*

----------


## Manavji

*ओशो जी कहते है के SEX  का दमन न करे 
तो आइये जानते है उनके विचार*

----------


## Manavji

*OSHO :

'हमने सेक्स को सिवाय गाली  के आज तक दूसरा कोई सम्मान नहीं दिया। हम तो बात करने में भयभीत होते हैं।  हमने तो सेक्स को इस भांति छिपा कर रख दिया है जैसे वह है ही नहीं, जैसे  उसका जीवन में कोई स्थान नहीं है। जब कि सच्चाई यह है कि उससे ज्यादा  महत्वपूर्ण मनुष्य के जीवन में और कुछ भी नहीं है। लेकिन उसको छिपाया है,  उसको दबाया है। दबाने और छिपाने से  मनुष्य सेक्स से मुक्त नहीं हो गया,  बल्कि मनुष्य और भी बुरी तरह से सेक्स से ग्रसित हो गया। दमन उलटे परिणाम  लाया है...।'*

----------


## Manavji

*सेक्स को समझों : युवकों  से मैं कहना चाहता हूँ कि तुम्हारे माँ-बाप तुम्हारे पुरखे, तुम्हारी  हजारों साल की पीढ़ियाँ सेक्स से भयभीत रही हैं। तुम भयभीत मत रहना। तुम  समझने की कोशिश करना उसे। तुम पहचानने की कोशिश करना। तुम बात करना। तुम  सेक्स के संबंध में आधुनिक जो नई खोजें हुई हैं उसको पढ़ना, चर्चा करना और  समझने की कोशिश करना कि क्या है सेक्स?*

----------


## Manavji

*सेक्स का विरोध ना करें : सेक्स  थकान लाता है। इसीलिए मैं तुमसे कहता हूँ कि इसकी अवहेलना मत करो, जब तक  तुम इसके पागलपन को नहीं जान लेते, तुम इससे छुटकारा नहीं पा सकते। जब  तक  तुम इसकी व्यर्थता को नहीं पहचान लेते तब तक बदलाव असंभव है।

मैं  बिलकुल भी सेक्स विरोधी नहीं हूँ। क्योंकि जो लोग सेक्स का विरोध करेंगे  वे काम वासना में फँसे रहेंगे। मैं सेक्स के पक्ष में हूँ क्योंकि यदि तुम  सेक्स में गहरे चले गए तो तुम शीघ्र ही इससे  मुक्त हो सकते हो। जितनी  सजगता से तुम सेक्स में उतरोगे उतनी ही शीघ्रता से तुम इससे मुक्ति भी पा  जाओगे। और वह दिन भाग्यशाली होगा जिस दिन तुम सेक्स से पूरी तरह मुक्त हो  जाओगे।*

----------


## Manavji

*धन और सेक्स : धन  में शक्ति है, इसलिए धन का प्रयोग कई तरह से किया जा सकता है। धन से सेक्स  खरीदा जा सकता है और सदियों से यह होता आ रहा है। राजाओं के पास हजारों  पत्नियाँ हुआ करती थीं। बीसवीं सदी में ही केवल तीस-चालीस साल पहले हैदराबाद के निजाम की पाँच सौ पत्नियाँ  थीं।

मैं  एक ऐसे व्यक्ति को जानता हूँ जिसके पास तीन सौ पैंसठ कारें थीं और एक कार  तो सोने की थी। धन में शक्ति है क्योंकि धन से कुछ भी खरीदा जा सकता है। धन  और सेक्स में अवश्य संबंध है।

एक  बात और समझने जैसी है, जो सेक्स का दमन करता है वह अपनी ऊर्जा धन कमाने  में खर्च करने लग जाता है क्योंकि धन सेक्स की जगह ले लेता है। धन ही उसका  प्रेम बन जाता है, धन के लोभी को गौर से देखना- सौ रुपए के नोट को ऐसे छूता  है जैसे उसकी प्रेमिका हो और जब सोने की  तरफ देखता है तो उसकी आँखें  कितनी रोमांटिक हो जाती हैं... बड़े-बड़े कवि भी उसके सामने फीके  पड़ जाते  हैं। धन ही उसकी प्रेमिका होती है। वह धन की पूजा करता है, धन यानी देवी।  भारत में  धन की पूजा होती है, दीवाली के दिन थाली में रुपए रखकर पूजते  हैं। बुद्धिमान लोग भी यह मूर्खता  करते देखे गए हैं।*

----------


## Manavji

*दुख और सेक्स : जहाँ से हमारे सुख दु:खों में रूपांतरित होते हैं, वह सीमा रेखा  है जहाँ नीचे दु:ख है, ऊपर सुख है इसलिए दु:खी आदमी सेक्सुअली हो जाता है।  बहुत सुखी आदमी नॉन-सेक्सुअल हो जाता है क्योंकि उसके लिए एक ही सुख है।  जैसे दरिद्र समाज है, दीन समाज है, दु:खी समाज है,  तो वह एकदम बच्चे पैदा  करेगा। गरीब आदमी जितने बच्चे पैदा करता है, अमीर आदमी नहीं करता। अमीर  आदमी को अकसर बच्चे गोद लेने पड़ते हैं!

उसका  कारण है। गरीब आदमी एकदम बच्चे पैदा करता है। उसके पास एक ही सुख है, बाकी  सब दु:ख ही *दु:ख हैं। इस दु:ख से बचने के लिए एक ही मौका है उसके पास कि  वह सेक्स में चला जाए। वह ही उसके लिए एकमात्र सुख का अनुभव है, जो उसे हो  सकता है। वह वही है।*

----------


## Manavji

*सेक्स से बचने का सूत्र : जब  भी तुम्हारे मन में कामवासना उठे तो उसमें उतरो। धीरे- धीरे तुम्हारी राह  साफ हो जाएगी। जब भी तुम्हें लगे कि कामवासना तुम्हें पकड़ रही है, तब डरो  मत शांत होकर बैठ जाओ। जोर से श्वास को बाहर फेंको- उच्छवास। भीतर मत लो  श्वास को क्योंकि जैसे ही तुम  भीतर गहरी श्वास को लोगे, भीतर जाती श्वास  काम-ऊर्जा को नीचे की तरफ धकाती है।

जब  तुम्हें कामवासना पकड़े, तब बाहर फेंको श्वास को। नाभि को भीतर खींचो, पेट  को भीतर लो और श्वास को फेंको...जितनी फेंक सको फेंको। धीरे-धीरे अभ्यास  होने पर तुम संपूर्ण रूप से श्वास को बाहर फेंकने में सफल हो जाओगे।*

----------


## Manavji

*सेक्स और प्रेम : वास्तविक  प्रेमी अंत तक प्रेम करते हैं। अंतिम दिन वे इतनी गहराई से प्रेम करते हैं  जितना उन्होंने प्रथम दिन किया होता है; उनका प्रेम कोई उत्तेजना नहीं  होता। उत्तेजना तो वासना होती है। तुम सदैव ज्वरग्रस्त नहीं रह सकते।  तुम्हें स्थिर और सामान्य होना होता है। वास्तविक प्रेम  किसी बुखार की तरह  नहीं होता यह तो श्वास जैसा है जो निरंतर चलता रहता है।

प्रेम  ही हो जाओ। जब आलिंगन में हो तो आलिंगन हो जाओ, चुंबन हो जाओ। अपने को इस  पूरी तरह भूल जाओ कि तुम कह सको कि मैं अब नहीं हूँ, केवल प्रेम है। तब  हृदय नहीं धड़कता है, प्रेम ही धड़कता है। तब खून नहीं दौड़ता है, प्रेम ही  दौड़ता है। तब आँखें नहीं देखती हैं, प्रेम ही देखता है। तब हाथ छूने को  नहीं बढ़ते, प्रेम ही छूने को बढ़ता है। प्रेम बन जाओ और शाश्वत जीवन में  प्रवेश करो।*

----------


## Manavji

*तो दोस्तों ये थे ओशो जी के चंद विचार 
आपको कैसे लगे 
मुझे आपकी प्रतिक्रिया का इन्तजार रहेगा 
धन्यवाद*

----------


## Manavji

*ओशो जी कहते हैं के आप भोतिक जीवन जीते हुए भी मुक्ति पा सकते हैं !
सम्भोग ( SEX ) करके भी समाधि में जाया जा सकता है !!
ये सारी बाते में आपको बताउगा !
लेकिन तभी अगर आप जानना चाहेगे !!*

----------


## Manavji

*तो दोस्तों आपको ये सूत्र कैसा लगा अपने विचार जरुर रखियेगा !
और क्या आप जानना चाहते के ओशो जी के अनुसार ऐसी क्या प्रक्रिया है!!
जिससे हम सम्भोग ( सेक्स ) करते हुए भी समाधी ( ज्ञान ) प्राप्त कर सकते है !
आपकी प्रतिक्रिया का इन्तजार है !!*

----------


## satyabrat

भारत भूमि का एक और पाखंडी tha hi or Rhaga

----------


## Manavji

*दोस्त अगर आप कारण भी बताते के कैसे आपने  ओशो को  भारत भूमि के पाखंडियो की सूचि में सामिल किया तो मजा आ जाता !!*



> भारत भूमि का एक और पाखंडी tha hi or Rhaga

----------


## kabeer mehra

> 


,

चेहरे पर तेज देखिये,इस बंदे मै दम  तो है,.

----------


## satyabrat

Kaun Chandra Mohan Jain or Bhagvan Kabh nhi पाखंडी tha hi or Rhaga

----------


## Krishna

सत्य की खोज करने वाला पाखंडी कैसे हो सकता है ???
बहुत बार ऐसा होता है हमारे मस्तिष्क की तरंगों की आवृति ( {frequency of mind} , I  THINK YOU KNOW THE DIFF. B/W MIND AND BRAIN) , उस व्यक्ति के मस्तिष्क की तरंगों की आवृति के बराबर नहीं हो पाती | अंतत: हमको वो गलत लगने लगता है | वो जो कहेना चाहता है उसको हम अक्सर समझ ही  नहीं पाते | आपको एक साधारण उदाहरण देना चाहूँगा : अध्यापक कक्षा में पढाता है अध्यापक तो अपनी तरफ से ठीक ही बोल रहा है पर कुछ के समझ में आता है कुछ के नहीं |
बिलकुल इसी तरह कुछ भी आपको गलत या सही लगना आप पर निर्भर करता है |
भारत में पाखंडी कों सच्चा ज्ञाता और सच्चा ज्ञाता पाखंडी आसानी से कहा जा सकता है | आप को बस अपना टेलीविजन खोल कर समाचार मात्र देखने है | प्रथम अवसर है मुझको ओशो के बारे में इतना कुछ जानने को मिला मै इनके बारे में कुछ नही कह सकता | ये मेरे अपने विचार है किसी मित्र को कष्ट हुआ हो तो क्षमा करें ||

----------


## Manavji

_ Smarty चौहान जी आपका यहाँ पर अपने विचार रखने के लिए बहुत ही धन्यवाद !
_

_ आपने जो उद्धरण प्रस्तुत किया वो भी बिलकुल स्टिक है !
मित्र आपने जो कहा वो बिलकुल सत्य है !
हर इन्सां में कुछ अच्छाई और बुराई होती है ! तो ओशो में भी जरुर होगी ! पर वो अच्छाई और बुराई क्या है !!_





> सत्य की खोज करने वाला पाखंडी कैसे हो सकता है ???
> बहुत बार ऐसा होता है हमारे मस्तिष्क की तरंगों की आवृति ( {frequency of mind} , I  THINK YOU KNOW THE DIFF. B/W MIND AND BRAIN) , उस व्यक्ति के मस्तिष्क की तरंगों की आवृति के बराबर नहीं हो पाती | अंतत: हमको वो गलत लगने लगता है | वो जो कहेना चाहता है उसको हम अक्सर समझ ही  नहीं पाते | आपको एक साधारण उदाहरण देना चाहूँगा : अध्यापक कक्षा में पढाता है अध्यापक तो अपनी तरफ से ठीक ही बोल रहा है पर कुछ के समझ में आता है कुछ के नहीं |
> बिलकुल इसी तरह कुछ भी आपको गलत या सही लगना आप पर निर्भर करता है |
> भारत में पाखंडी कों सच्चा ज्ञाता और सच्चा ज्ञाता पाखंडी आसानी से कहा जा सकता है | आप को बस अपना टेलीविजन खोल कर समाचार मात्र देखने है | प्रथम अवसर है मुझको ओशो के बारे में इतना कुछ जानने को मिला मै इनके बारे में कुछ नही कह सकता | ये मेरे अपने विचार है किसी मित्र को कष्ट हुआ हो तो क्षमा करें ||

----------


## Manavji

*इस सूत्र की रचना भी इसी वजह से हुई है ताकि हम उनकी अच्छाई और बुरइयो की एक स्वस्थ समीक्षा कर सके !!
और हम उन अछाइयो को जीवन में ग्रहण कर के जीवन को सफल बनाये !
और बुरइयो को सुधारे !!
ओशो जी चाहते थे के न तो हम उनके अनुयायी बने और न निंदक बस हम सत्य को जाने और उसे जिए !!*

----------


## Manavji

*आपका सबका  सूत्र आगमन पर धन्यवाद ! परन्तु में आगे के विचार तभी रखूँगा जब  कम से कम ५ और सदस्य ये चाहेंगे के हमे उनके और विचारो को अपने पाठको के  सामने लाना चाहिए ! अब इतना तो हक़ बनता ही है !!*

----------


## deepak0180

ye sare hi fraud hai 



> ,
> 
> चेहरे पर तेज देखिये,इस बंदे मै दम  तो है,.

----------


## raghu204u

अरे यार ये ओशो जैसे लोग पूरी दुनिया से कहते हैँ, कि सुख सुविधाओँ का त्याग करेँ और खुद एसी मेँ बैठ कर प्रवचन करते हैँ। महान पाखंडी होते हैँ।

----------


## Manavji

*बस यही एक बात इस देश में खराब है के यहाँ के लोग सबको एक लाठी हाकते है !  किसी के बारे में जाने बगेर उसको अच्छा, बुरा या ओरो जैसा बताना बस यही तो  हमारी ना समझी है !
आपको में बता दू के ओशो ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं कहते जैसा आपने लिखा है वो तो ये  कहते है अगर संसार में सुख है, वाशना है, आराम देह चीजे हैं तो उनका भोग  करो उपयोग करो ! लेकिन सजगता के साथ !
आपको पता होना चाहिए के आप क्या कर रहे हो ! उसमे इतना खो जाओ के सब कुछ भुला दो !
*




> अरे यार ये ओशो जैसे लोग पूरी दुनिया से कहते हैँ, कि सुख सुविधाओँ का त्याग करेँ और खुद एसी मेँ बैठ कर प्रवचन करते हैँ। महान पाखंडी होते हैँ।

----------


## Manavji

*अगर आप सम्भोग कर रहे हो तो सम्भोग ही जाओ !
अगर आपके मन में लालच है तो उसे सवीकार करो और लालच ही हो जाओ !
किसी भी चेज का त्याग मत करो ! बस उसे समझो और जितना समझोगे तुमने उतना सत्य का ज्ञान होता जायेगा !
पर ये होगा कैसे !*

----------


## Manavji

*ये में आपको बताउगा!
पर उसके लिए उत्सुकता चाहिए ! क्या आप जानना चाहते हैं !
तो इस सूत्र में लिख दीजिये !
में जल्दी ही आपको बताऊंगा !!*

----------


## Krishna

> _ Smarty चौहान जी आपका यहाँ पर अपने विचार रखने के लिए बहुत ही धन्यवाद !
> _
> 
> _ आपने जो उद्धरण प्रस्तुत किया वो भी बिलकुल स्टिक है !
> मित्र आपने जो कहा वो बिलकुल सत्य है !
> हर इन्सां में कुछ अच्छाई और बुराई होती है ! तो ओशो में भी जरुर होगी ! पर वो अच्छाई और बुराई क्या है !!_


 धन्यवाद || ........

----------


## franky

Mai sirf itana kahana chahta hu Ki..kisi k bare m kuch opinion Dene se pahle uske bare me puri jankari kar k devo...as u all know...a little is always danger...
and you manvaji doing a great job..keep updating this thread...
repo+++++++++++++.

----------


## Manavji

*आपके प्रोत्साहन के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र ! अगर हो सके तो हिंदी लिखने का प्रय्तन करे !
तो दोस्तों आज हम बात करेंगे एक ऐसे विषय पे जिसके बारे में प्राचीन काल से ही हमारे ऋषि मुनि बात करते आ रहे हैं !
वो है ब्रहमचर्य !!*




> Mai sirf itana kahana chahta hu Ki..kisi k bare m kuch opinion Dene se pahle uske bare me puri jankari kar k devo...as u all know...a little is always danger...
> and you manvaji doing a great job..keep updating this thread...
> repo+++++++++++++.

----------


## Manavji

*में कुछ भी बताने से पहले कुछ आप सदस्यों की राय जानना चाहूँगा !!
हमरे ऋषि मुनियों, नए ज्ञाताओ जैसे मह्रिषी दयानंद, विवेकानंद आदि ने ब्रहमचर्य पर जोर दिया !
पर फिर भी आज ये देखो की समाज की स्थिति क्या है !
लोग ब्रहमचारी होने की बजे अश्लीलता की तरफ भाग रहे है !
**में खुद उनमे से एक हु*

----------


## Manavji

इस देश में हमेसा से ही ब्रहमचर्य का प्रचार हुआ है !
पर कही दीखता है आपको ब्रहमचर्य !
अब इस मंच से ही ले लो !
जिस विभाग में अश्लील सूत्र हैं ! उस विभाग में दर्शको की संख्या हमेसा ज्यादा होती है !
अश्लील सूत्र को देखने और पढने सभी जाते है !पर टिप्पणी बहोत कम करते हैं ऐसा क्यों !!

----------


## Manavji

*में कहूँगा की हमारे पूर्वजो ने हमे हमेशा चु******* बनाया है ! ब्रहमचर्य  के नाम पे सेक्स को दबाके एक ऐसी मानसिक बीमारी पैदा कर दी है जिसके कारण  हर रोज कही न कही बलात्कार जैसी घटनाये होती है ! २-२ साल के मासूम बचो को  भी नहीं बख्सते ऐसी मानसिकता वाले लोग!*

----------


## Manavji

*क्या आपको नहीं लगता के अगर पुरे हिन्दुस्तान में शुरू (बचपन)  से ही सेक्स  की पूरी तथा स्वस्थ जानकारी दी जाती तो क्या ये बलात्कार  जैसे जुर्म का  ग्राफ इतना ही रहता ! क्या तब लोग इतनी बुरी तरह अश्लीलता और नग्नता के  पीछे दोड़ते ! क्या फिर पोर्न फिल्मो का कोई औचित्य रह जाता !
दोस्तों मुझे आप सबकी की राय चाहिए ! के क्या ये ठीक है ! क्या हमे सेक्स  की शिक्षा मिल जाती तो हमारे मन में सेक्स के प्रति ऐसे ही विचार होते जैसे  अब होते हैं !
आप सब की प्रतिकिर्या का इन्तजार रहेगा !
हो सकता है के मेरी सोच गलत हो ! पर में चाहूँगा के आप अपने भी विचार रखे !
धन्यवाद ......!!!!!!!!*

----------


## kabeer mehra

> अरे यार ये ओशो जैसे लोग पूरी दुनिया से कहते हैँ, कि सुख सुविधाओँ का त्याग करेँ और खुद एसी मेँ बैठ कर प्रवचन करते हैँ। महान पाखंडी होते हैँ।


ओशो ने कभी भी सुख सुविधाओ  का त्याग करने के लिए नहीं कहा ,उन्हें आप अन्य साधू संतो कि श्रेणी मै नहीं रख सकते,वो विचारक ,दार्शनिक थे ,सही या गलत ,,,ये बहस का मुद्दा है :bloom:

----------


## alysweety

> *आपके प्रोत्साहन के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र ! अगर हो सके तो हिंदी लिखने का प्रय्तन करे !
> तो दोस्तों आज हम बात करेंगे एक ऐसे विषय पे जिसके बारे में प्राचीन काल से ही हमारे ऋषि मुनि बात करते आ रहे हैं !
> वो है ब्रहमचर्य !!*





> *में कुछ भी बताने से पहले कुछ आप सदस्यों की राय जानना चाहूँगा !!
> हमरे ऋषि मुनियों, नए ज्ञाताओ जैसे मह्रिषी दयानंद, विवेकानंद आदि ने ब्रहमचर्य पर जोर दिया !
> पर फिर भी आज ये देखो की समाज की स्थिति क्या है !
> लोग ब्रहमचारी होने की बजे अश्लीलता की तरफ भाग रहे है !
> **में खुद उनमे से एक हु*





> *क्या आपको नहीं लगता के अगर पुरे हिन्दुस्तान में शुरू (बचपन)  से ही सेक्स  की पूरी तथा स्वस्थ जानकारी दी जाती तो क्या ये बलात्कार  जैसे जुर्म का  ग्राफ इतना ही रहता ! क्या तब लोग इतनी बुरी तरह अश्लीलता और नग्नता के  पीछे दोड़ते ! क्या फिर पोर्न फिल्मो का कोई औचित्य रह जाता !
> दोस्तों मुझे आप सबकी की राय चाहिए ! के क्या ये ठीक है ! क्या हमे सेक्स  की शिक्षा मिल जाती तो हमारे मन में सेक्स के प्रति ऐसे ही विचार होते जैसे  अब होते हैं !
> आप सब की प्रतिकिर्या का इन्तजार रहेगा !
> हो सकता है के मेरी सोच गलत हो ! पर में चाहूँगा के आप अपने भी विचार रखे !
> धन्यवाद ......!!!!!!!!*



मानव जी, 
मैं आपके इस सूत्र और आपके आज के विषय पर अपनी कुछ राय रखना चाहूंगी 
सबसे  पहले मैं बताना चाहूंगी की मेरी अभी की जिन्दगी पर ओशो, स्वामी  विवेकानन्द, स्वामी रामकृष्ण परमहंस  और श्री श्री रविशंकर का काफी प्रभाव  है 
मैं ओशो की तर्क शक्ति और स्पष्टता, 
स्वामी विवेकानन्द और स्वामी रामकृष्ण परमहंस के इश्वर के सम्बन्ध में स्पष्टता,
और श्री श्री रविशंकर की सरलता की कायल हूँ  

अभी करीब तीन साल पहले मुझे ओशो की किताब *"सम्भोग से समाधी की ओर"* पढने का मौका मिला 
ये पहली पुस्तक थी जिसने मेरे दिल में अध्यात्म को समझने की चाहत जगाई
उस पुस्तक की मुख्य बात की 
*"आप जिस चीज को जितना दबाने की कोशिस करोगे वह उतनी ही तेजी से उभर कर बाहर आएगा "*
यह बात मेरे दिल में बैठ गयी 
उसके बाद मैं उनकी कुछ और भी किताबें जैसे *"कृष्ण और हँसता हुआ धर्म"*  पढ़ी 
लगभग इसी समय मैं स्वामी विवेकानन्द और स्वामी रामकृष्ण परमहंस की भी कुछ पुस्तकें पढ़ी 
और श्री श्री रविशंकर जी के भी कुछ स्पीच सुनने का मौका मिला 
इन सबके विचार को मैं जितना समझ पाई उससे इसी नतीजे पर पहुंची 
ओशो की तर्क शक्ति लाजवाब है किसी भी विषय पर उनकी पकड बहुत अच्छी है 
पर वे कभी-कभी कुतर्क पेश करते हैं 

एक तर्क पेश करती हूँ 
एक दरवाजा आधा खुला है, इसका मतलब है की वह दरवाजा आधा बंद है. ( इस बात को तो आप सभी मानेंगे ये बिलकुल सच है)
क्या इसका मतलब यह हुआ 
जब वही दरवाजा पूरा खुला है, तो इसका मतलब हुआ की वह दरवाजा पूरा बंद है ( ये कुतर्क है )

अब आपके आज के विषय *ब्रहमचर्य !!* पर भी अपने विचार रखना चाहूंगी 
ओशो के अनुसार सेक्स को होने दो इसे दबाओ मत तभी तुम सेक्स से मुक्त हो सकोगे 

एक रिसर्च की गयी थी 
एक कौलेज में दस दस लड़कों के दो ग्रुप बनाये गए 
पहले ग्रुप को कहा गया की आप अपने गुस्से को दबाना मत उसे निकलने देना 
दुसरे ग्रुप को कहा गया आप अपने गुस्से को दबाना बिलकुल भी गुस्सा मत करना 
तीन महीने के बाद पाया गया की 
पहले ग्रुप के सभी लड़के काफी एग्रेसिव हो गए हैं तुरंत बिना जरुरत भी गुस्सा हो जाते हैं 
जबकि दुसरे ग्रुप के लड़के काफी हंसमुख हो चुके हैं, और बुरे से बुरे सिचुएसन को भी काफी आसानी से बिना गुस्सा हुए सुलझा लेते हैं 
हमारे ऋषि मुनि भी इस बात को समझ कर हमें खुद पर संयम रखने का अभ्यास करने को कहते है 

अंत में श्री श्री रविशंकर जी का एक विचार -
हमने खुद से अपना स्वभाव ऐसा बना लिया है की हम अपने प्रतिदिन के अधिकतर घंटे क्रोधित रहते हैं 
बहुत कम मुस्कुरा पातें हैं 
हमें अपने स्वभाव को बदलना चाहिए 
मुस्कान को आसान बनाइये, जब तक बहुत जरुरी ना हो गुस्सा नहीं करें 
ये हमें खुद ही करना होगा 

हमारे ऋषि मुनियों, नए ज्ञाताओ जैसे मह्रिषी दयानंद, विवेकानंद आदि ने जिस ब्रहमचर्य या साधना की बात की है 
वह यही है -खुद को साधिये, खुद को बदलिए 

आप भी एक बार इसे भी चेक करके देखिये 
ये सचमुच काम करता है

----------


## Manavji

*मोहतरमा ये बड़ी अच्छी बात है के आप ने इन सभी महापुरुषों  के विचार पढ़े हैं ! 
में आपकी कुछ बातो से सहमत हूँ पर पूरी तरह नहीं !
में यहाँ पर आपके द्वारा बताई गई पुस्तको के कुछ मुख्य भागो को भी प्रस्तुत करूँगा !
ओशो का मानना है  के हम अपनी इच्छाओ को दबाके नहीं बल्कि उन्हें उजागर करके और पूरा करके ही सच्चे ज्ञान की तरफ जा सकते हैं !
उद्धारण के तौर पर आप भारत के की किसी भी  ज्ञानी को ले लीजिये में  गर्रेन्ति देता हु के उनमे से 98% ऐसे होंगे जिनको ज्ञान प्राप्त करने की  लालसा तभी लगी जब उन्होंने जीवन के बाकी सुखो जैसे सम्भोग सुख और भौतिक सुख  को भोग और समझ लिया ! जैसे महात्मा बुध !
में आपको पूरी बात बताऊंगा बस इस सूत्र के सम्पर्क में रहे !!
धन्यवाद .............!*



> मानव जी, 
> मैं आपके इस सूत्र और आपके आज के विषय पर अपनी कुछ राय रखना चाहूंगी 
> सबसे  पहले मैं बताना चाहूंगी की मेरी अभी की जिन्दगी पर ओशो, स्वामी  विवेकानन्द, स्वामी रामकृष्ण परमहंस  और श्री श्री रविशंकर का काफी प्रभाव  है 
> मैं ओशो की तर्क शक्ति और स्पष्टता, 
> ...............  की कायल हूँ  
> 
> अभी करीब तीन साल पहले मुझे ओशो की किताब *"सम्भोग से समाधी की ओर"* पढने का मौका मिला 
> ये पहली पुस्तक थी जिसने मेरे दिल में अध्यात्म को समझने की चाहत जगाई
> उस पुस्तक की मुख्य बात की 
> ...

----------


## alysweety

> *मोहतरमा ये बड़ी अच्छी बात है के आप ने इन सभी महापुरुषों  के विचार पढ़े हैं ! 
> में आपकी कुछ बातो से सहमत हूँ पर पूरी तरह नहीं !
> में यहाँ पर आपके द्वारा बताई गई पुस्तको के कुछ मुख्य भागो को भी प्रस्तुत करूँगा !
> ओशो का मानना है  के हम अपनी इच्छाओ को दबाके नहीं बल्कि उन्हें उजागर करके और पूरा करके ही सच्चे ज्ञान की तरफ जा सकते हैं !
> उद्धारण के तौर पर आप भारत के की किसी भी  ज्ञानी को ले लीजिये में  गर्रेन्ति देता हु के उनमे से 98% ऐसे होंगे जिनको ज्ञान प्राप्त करने की  लालसा तभी लगी जब उन्होंने जीवन के बाकी सुखो जैसे सम्भोग सुख और भौतिक सुख  को भोग और समझ लिया ! जैसे महात्मा बुध !
> में आपको पूरी बात बताऊंगा बस इस सूत्र के सम्पर्क में रहे !!
> धन्यवाद .............!*



मानव जी 
मैं हमेशा से ओशो को एक सच्चा ज्ञाता मानती हूँ 
मेरा वोट भी आप देख सकते हैं मैं इसी ओपसन पर की हूँ 
वो भी आज नहीं जिस दिन आप ये सूत्र शुरू किये थे उसी दिन 
पर आपके आज के जवाब को, माफ़ कीजियेगा, मैं कुतर्क मानती हूँ 
आपका ये कहना की 98% ऋषि मुनियों ने 
*(उन्होंने जीवन के बाकी सुखो जैसे सम्भोग सुख और भौतिक सुख  को भोग और समझ लिया ! जैसे महात्मा बुध !)
*सुखों को भोगने के बाद उससे उब कर सन्यास लिया 
गलत है 
इससे पहले आप जिन ऋषियों के नाम लिए हैं *नए ज्ञाताओ जैसे मह्रिषी दयानंद, विवेकानंद 
*क्या ये दोनों भी उब कर सन्यास लिए ??
*मह्रिषी दयानंद-* इनके विषय में ज्यादा नहीं जानती लेकिन इतना जरुर जानती हूँ इन्होने ऐसे समय पर आकर हिन्दू धर्म को दिशा दी जब वह अपने मूल 
स्वरुप से भटक रहा था, 
*स्वामी विवेकानन्द- * इन्होने तो अपना पूरा जीवन ही सन्यास और समाज को समर्पित कर दिया 

 अंत में आपसे रिक्वेस्ट करुँगी किसी का नाम लेकर कटाक्ष मत कीजिये 
ओशो के इस बात को दिल से समझिये, 
*कोई चुनाव मत करिए. जीवन को ऐसे अपनाइए जैसे वो अपनी समग्रता में है*
सबों की अपनी विचारधारा है जो अपने आप में पूर्ण है, समग्र है,
सिर्फ देखने का पॉइंट ऑफ़ व्यू अलग है, सभी इन्सान की जिन्दगी और एक ही इस्वर को ही देख रहे हैं,
अपने अपने नजरिये से

----------


## Manavji

*alysweety  जी आपकी और मेरी बाते लगभग समान हैं ! फर्क बस इतना है  के मैंने दुसरे  शब्दों का चुनाव किया ! जिनकी वजह से शायद  थोड़ी ग़लतफ़हमी पैदा हो गई है !
पर कोई बात नहीं ! में सिर्फ इतना चाहता हु के हम इन महा पुर्सो की सभी बता  को जाने और समझे ! और जो भी हमे ठीक लगे हम कम से कम अपने आप पे उन बातो  का प्रयोग करके देखे !
और में आपसे पूर्ण आशा करता हु के आप समय समय पर इस सूत्र पर ज्ञान वर्ष करती रहेंगी !
धन्यवाद !!*

----------


## alysweety

> ye sare hi fraud hai





> अरे यार ये ओशो जैसे लोग पूरी दुनिया से कहते हैँ, कि सुख सुविधाओँ का त्याग करेँ और खुद एसी मेँ बैठ कर प्रवचन करते हैँ। महान पाखंडी होते हैँ।




दीपक जी, रघु जी,
मैं ओशो की अनुयायी नहीं हूँ. लेकिन ओशो के विचारों को पढ़ी हूँ.
आपकी बात गलत है, ओशो ने कभी भी किसी भी चीज से भागने या त्यागने को नहीं कहा.

आपके लिए स्वामी विवेकानन्द का एक कथन रखना चाहूंगी --
कोई व्यक्ति कितना भी महान कियूं नहीं हो, आँखें मूंदकर उसके पीछे न चलिए.
यदि इस्वर की ऐसी ही मंसा होती तो वे हर प्राणी को आँख, नाक, कान, मुंह के साथ मस्तिस्क कियूं देता. 

आप खुद से सत्य का विश्लेष्ण कीजिये, फिर किसी नतीजे पर पहुँचिये, ना की किसी की धारणा को यूँ ही अपना लीजिये.

----------


## alysweety

मानव जी 
सूत्र को अपडेट कीजिये

----------


## Manavji

स्वीटी जी में दरअसल ओशो जी की पुस्तक से कुछ चुनिन्दा विचारो को छांटने और  हिंदी में लिखने का काम कर रहा हु ! जो की जल्दी ही  पूरा हो जायेगा और  फिर में इसे इस सूत्र पर डालूँगा !
बस थोडा इन्त्ज्जार कीजिये !





> मानव जी 
> सूत्र को अपडेट कीजिये

----------


## Manavji

नियामको का इस सूत्र को स्थानांतरित करने के लिए धयवाद ..!

----------


## Manavji

*तो दोस्तों कल में प्रस्तुत करूँगा ओशो की एक पुस्तक सम्भोग से समाधि की और  में से कुछ ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी जिसे पढ़कर आप सोचने पर मजबूर हो जाओगे (  अगर आपने ओशो के बारे में कोई पूर्व धारणा नहीं बना राखी होगी तो )
नोट: - अगर बीच बीच में थोड़ी भोत हरयाणवी आजा तो मेनेज कर लेना !*

----------


## Manavji

*ओशो जी कहते हैं के आप सच को जान सकते है पर उसके लिए आपको पक्ष और विपक्ष से दूर रहना होगा ! 
मतलब अगर आप किसी के अनुयायी है तो भी आप सच से अनभिग है और अगर आप किसी के आलोचक है तो भी आप सच से अनभिग है !
तो सब से पहली बात अगर आप सच जानना चाहते है तो किसी के प्रति अपने पूर्व मत ख़तम कर दीजिये !
एक जिज्ञासु बन कर हर बात को सुरु से समझिये !
आपसे अनुरोध है की ओशो को बातो को अपनाइए मत बस उन पर विचार कीजिये और गहन विचार कीजिये !
कहा भी गया है के ( A Thought  Can  Change  The  World )
विचार तो दुनिया को बदल सकते हैं फिर एक इंसान क्या चीज है !*

----------


## Manavji

*तो दोस्तों ओशो की इर पुस्तक के बारे में कुछ लिखने से पहले ये छोटी सी जानकारी........!*
*पिछली सदी के महान विचारक तथा आध्यात्मिक नेता श्री रजनीश ओशो ने प्रचलित  धर्मों की व्याख्या की तथा प्यार, ध्यान और खुशी को जीवन के प्रमुख मूल्य  बताया । ओशो रजनीश (११ दिसम्बर, १९३१ – १९ जनवरी १९९०) का जन्म भारत के  मध्य प्रदेश के जबलपुर में हुआ था। वे रजनीश चन्द्र मोहन से आचार्य रजनीश  के नाम से ओशो रजनीश नाम से जाने गये। दुनिया को एकदम नए विचारों से हिला  देने वाले , बौद्धिक्जागत में तहलका मचा देने वाले भारतीय गुरु ओशो से  पश्चिम की जानता इस कदर प्रभावित हुई कि भय से अमेरिकी सरकार ने उन्हें  गिरफ्तार करवा दिया था |*

----------


## Manavji

*ओशो ने सैकडों पुस्तकें लिखीं, हजारों प्रवचन दिये। उनके प्रवचन पुस्तकों,  आडियो कैसेट तथा विडियो कैसेट के रूप में उपलब्ध हैं। अपने क्रान्तिकारी  विचारों से उन्होने लाखों अनुयायी और शिष्य बनाये। अत्यधिक कुशल वक्ता होते  हुए इनके प्रवचनों की करीब ६०० पुस्तकें हैं। लेकिन* *संभोग से समाधि की ओर  इनकी सबसे चर्चित और विवादास्पद पुस्तक है**। इस किताब को आज भी लोग पढ़ते  हैं तो उनको सलाह दी जाती है कि पढो पर ऐसा मत करना ! दरअसल , यही ओशो के  विचारों का डर है जो तब भी समाज में था और आज भी है !* *काजल की कोठरी में  रहते हुए काजल लग जाने का डर और ओशो मानव को उसी काजल की कोठरी से अंतर्मन  को जगाने की बात करते हैं |*

----------


## Manavji

*ओशो ने हर एक पाखंड पर चोट की। ओशो ने सम्यक सन्यास को पुनरुज्जीवित किया  है। ओशो ने पुनः उसे बुद्ध का ध्यान, कृष्ण की बांसुरी, मीरा के घुंघरू और  कबीर की मस्ती दी है। सन्यास पहले कभी भी इतना समृद्ध न था जितना आज ओशो के  संस्पर्श से हुआ है। इसलिए यह नव-संन्यास है।* *उनकी नजर में सन्यासी वह है  जो अपने घर-संसार, पत्नी और बच्चों के साथ रहकर पारिवारिक, सामाजिक  जिम्मेदारियों को निभाते हुए ध्यान और सत्संग का जीवन जिए**। उनकी दृष्टि में  एक संन्यास है जो इस देश में हजारों वर्षों से प्रचलित है। उसका अभिप्राय  कुल इतना है कि आपने घर-परिवार छोड़ दिया, भगवे वस्त्र पहन लिए, चल पड़े  जंगल की ओर। वह संन्यास तो त्याग का दूसरा नाम है, वह जीवन से भगोड़ापन है,  पलायन है। और एक अर्थ में आसान भी है-अब है कि नहीं, लेकिन कभी अवश्य आसान  था।
*

----------


## Manavji

*वह सन्यास इसलिए भी आसान था कि आप संसार से भाग खड़े हुए तो संसार की सब  समस्याओं से मुक्त हो गए। क्योंकि समस्याओं से कौन मुक्त नहीं होना चाहता?  लेकिन जो लोग संसार से भागने की अथवा संसार को त्यागने की हिम्मत न जुटा  सके, मोह में बंधे रहे, उन्हें त्याग का यह कृत्य बहुत महान लगने लगा, वे  ऐसे संन्यासी की पूजा और सेवा करते रहे और सन्यास के नाम पर परनिर्भरता का  यह कार्य चलता रहा : सन्यासी अपनी जरूरतों के लिए संसार पर निर्भर रहा और  तथाकथित त्यागी भी बना रहा। लेकिन ऐसा सन्यास आनंद न बन सका, मस्ती न बन  सका। दीन-हीनता में कहीं कोई प्रफुल्लता होती है ?* *धीरे-धीरे सन्यास  पूर्णतः सड़ गया। सन्यास से वे बांसुरी के गीत खो गए जो भगवान श्रीकृष्ण के  समय कभी गूंजे होंगे-सन्यास के मौलिक रूप में। अथवा राजा जनक के समय  सन्यास ने जो गहराई छुई थी, वह संसार में कमल की भांति खिल कर जीने वाला  सन्यास नदारद हो गया।*

----------


## Manavji

*ओशो के बारे में , उनकेविचारों के संबंध में जितना लिखा जाए कम पड़ता है | यदि आप भी ओशो के विचारों को जानना चाहते हैं तो
इस सूत्र पर आते रहिये ! 
अभी के लिए इतना ही बाकि रात को पोस्ट करूँगा !
आपको ये विचार कैसे लगे .......?
क्या आपने इन बातो पर विचार किया ...................?
आप सबकी प्रतिक्रिया का इन्तजार रहेगा ......!
धन्यवाद ................!
*

----------


## Manavji

*नमस्कार दोस्तों मुझे लगने लगा है के अब हम लोगो को न तो किसी ज्ञान की जरुरत है और न ही किसी ज्ञान बाटने वाले की !
 अब हम भारतवासी पूरी तरह अश्लीलता से ग्रस्त हो चुके हैं और हमे और कुछ भी दिखाई नहीं देता !
हमारी रूचि सिर्फ उसी साहित्य में है जो हमे वासना की आग में धकेलता है !
 और ऐसे (ओशो) साहित्य का हमारे जीवन में कोई महत्व नहीं है !
और हम इस पर विचार तो क्या इसके बारे में बात भी नहीं करना चाहते !
तो मेरा नियामको से अनुरोध है के वो इस सूत्र को बंद कर दे !
और हो सके तो इसे अन्तर्वासना मंच से हटा ही दे !
क्योकि में किसी के मन को ठेस नहीं पहुचना चाहता !
तो दोस्तों मेरी तरफ से सिर्फ इतना ही !
इस मानव का ओशो के सूत्र पर आप सबको आखरी प्रणाम !*

----------


## Badtameez

सूत्र बन्द करने का विचार वापस ले लीजिए। बुद्धिजीवी वर्ग के लोग अवश्य आएँगे।

----------


## Badtameez

इस सूत्र को विस्तार से पढ़ूँगा।

----------


## Ranveer

> नमस्कार दोस्तों मुझे लगने लगा है के अब हम लोगो को न तो किसी ज्ञान की जरुरत है और न ही किसी ज्ञान बाटने वाले की !
>  अब हम भारतवासी पूरी तरह अश्लीलता से ग्रस्त हो चुके हैं और हमे और कुछ भी दिखाई नहीं देता !
> हमारी रूचि सिर्फ उसी साहित्य में है जो हमे वासना की आग में धकेलता है !
>  और ऐसे (ओशो) साहित्य का हमारे जीवन में कोई महत्व नहीं है !
> और हम इस पर विचार तो क्या इसके बारे में बात भी नहीं करना चाहते !
> तो मेरा नियामको से अनुरोध है के वो इस सूत्र को बंद कर दे !
> और हो सके तो इसे अन्तर्वासना मंच से हटा ही दे !
> क्योकि में किसी के मन को ठेस नहीं पहुचना चाहता !
> तो दोस्तों मेरी तरफ से सिर्फ इतना ही !
> इस मानव का ओशो के सूत्र पर आप सबको आखरी प्रणाम !


मित्र मानव जी 
कभी कभी सूत्रों मे प्रतिक्रिया आने मे देरी लगती है इसीलिए ऐसा सोचना स्वाभाविक है , परतू कुछ सूत्र धीरे धीरे अपनी रफ्तार पकड़ते हैं इसीलिए कृपया निराश न हों । 
आपने बेहतरीन सूत्र बनाया है । आपके विस्तृत विचारों का इंतज़ार रहेगा । 
धन्यवाद ।

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

मैने भी औशो कि कुछ पुस्तकेँ पढी हैँ  जिनमे उनकि दार्शनिकता और तर्क-विचार  पढकर मैँ उनसे बहुत प्रभावित हूं हालांकि मुझे उनके लिखने का तरीका काफी हद तक लियो टालस्टाय से मिलता हुआ लगा

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

दोस्तोँ यदी हममे से कोई व्यक्ति औशो की विचारधारा से सहमत न भी हो तौ भी इसमे किंचित मात्र भी संदेह नहीँ है कि ओशो एक बुद्धीजीवी और महान दार्शनिक थे उनको पाखंडी कहना सर्वथा अनुपयुक्त होगा

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

यूं तो गांधी जी की आत्मकथा सत्य के साथ प्रयोग मे भी बहुत सी बाते एसी है जो की गांधीजी के व्यक्तित्व से मेल नहीँ खाती है और कहने को तो उनके ब्रह्मचर्य के साथ प्रयोग भी काफी विवादास्पद हुऐ थे॥

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

यहां एक बात जरूर है कि यदी संभोग से........रचना न होती तो शायद ओशो ईतनी जल्दी प्रसिद्ध नही होते इसी प्रकार चित्रकला मे हुसैन साहब,लज्जा और द गाड आफ स्माल थिंग्स की लेखिकाएँ भी विश्वविख्यात हुयी

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

अब लोलिता के लेखक व्लादमिर नोबाकोव तो रातोँरात अपनी ईस उपन्यास से मशहूर हो गये थे जिसमे सेक्स के अलावा शायद ही कुछ है गिरती दिवारेँ जो कि उपेन्द्र नाथ अश्क कि कृति है उसमे भी नाजायज सम्बध/कामना के ईर्द-गिर्द ही कहानी घूमती है

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

ऐसा क्योँ है कि आचार्य रजनीश जी कि कृति संभौग से....... उनकी अन्य समस्त कृतियोँ पर भारी पड़ गयी है???

----------


## Manavji

> सूत्र बन्द करने का विचार वापस ले लीजिए। बुद्धिजीवी वर्ग के लोग अवश्य आएँगे।


भाई थोडा व्यथित हो गया था शायद पर हम ऐसे हार भी तो नहीं मान सकते  !
चलो  में दुबारा  काम  पर लगता हु ! 
पर गुस्से में मैंने जितनी भी डिटेल तैयार की थी थी वो भी मिटा दी है !
पर एक बात है क्रोध के बाद अथाह शांति होती है !
वो में महसूस कर रहा हु !



> मित्र मानव जी 
> कभी कभी सूत्रों मे प्रतिक्रिया आने मे देरी लगती है इसीलिए ऐसा सोचना स्वाभाविक है , परतू कुछ सूत्र धीरे धीरे अपनी रफ्तार पकड़ते हैं इसीलिए कृपया निराश न हों । 
> आपने बेहतरीन सूत्र बनाया है । आपके विस्तृत विचारों का इंतज़ार रहेगा । 
> धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Manavji

बहुत  अच्छा  काम कर रहे  हो भाई 
हमे  बस बताते रहिया



> ऐसा क्योँ है कि आचार्य रजनीश जी कि कृति संभौग से....... उनकी अन्य समस्त कृतियोँ पर भारी पड़ गयी है???

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> बहुत  अच्छा  काम कर रहे  हो भाई 
> हमे  बस बताते रहिया


 मित्र आजकल इतने स्वयंभू भगवान/बाबा पैदा हो गये है जितनी अट्ठनी-चवन्नियां भी नहीँ है और इन बाबाओ के काले कारनामो से हमारी संस्कृति/देश की भी बदनामी हो रही है  ईन बाबाऔँ का पर्दाफाष भी कई स्टिंग आपरेशन/न्यूज चैनलो मे हो चुका है

----------


## Manavji

ओशो जी का एक वचन मुझे सब से अनूठा लगता है .........!
*एक-एक व्यक्ति अनूठा है। इसलिए किसी के आचरण की नकल आप मत करना, नहीं तो  अपनी आत्महत्या कर लेंगे।
हिमालय से सैकड़ों नदियां निकलती हैं। गंगा अपने  रास्ते पर बहती है, सिंधु अपने रास्ते पर, ब्रह्मपुत्र अपने रास्ते पर। कौन  सी नदी किस दूसरे नदी के रास्ते पर बहती है?
हर नदी का अपना रास्ता है। सब  नदियां सागर में पहुंच जाती हैं। लेकिन कोई नदी किसी दूसरे के रास्ते पर  नहीं बहती। कोई नदी किसी को फालो नहीं करती।
तो आप भी किसी को फालो मत करो ......!
ओशो को  भी नहीं ........!
बस विचार करो और सही निर्णय लो !*

----------


## Manavji

कृपया मुझे बुद्धि से समझने की कोशिश न करें। 
मैं कोई बुद्धिवादी नहीं हूं,  बल्कि बुद्धि-विरोधी हूं। 
मैं कोई दार्शनिक नहीं हूं, बल्कि दार्शनिकता  विरोधी हूं। 
मुझे समझने की कोशिश करें। 
मुझे मौन होकर सुने, बिना किसी  भीतरी वार्तालाप के, बिना कोई मूल्यांकन किये।
 जब तुम एक सुंदर  सूर्यास्त देखते हो तो तुम इसे स्वीकारते हो या नकारते हो? 
तुम बस इसे  देखते हो और उसे देखने में ही अर्थ छुपा है।

----------


## Manavji

मैं यहां अतीत को दोहराने के लिये नहीं हूं। 
इसलिये मैं हर तरह के ज्ञान के  खिलाफ हूं। 
मैं सीखने के पक्ष में हूं, लेकिन सीखने का अर्थ है सरलता,  सीखने का अर्थ है खुलापन, सीखने का अर्थ है ग्राहकता। 
सीखने का अर्थ है:  "मुझे नहीं मालूम और मैं जानने के लिये तैयार हूं-उत्सुक हूं।" 
ज्ञान का  अर्थ है; मुझे पहले से मालूम है।" ज्ञान समाज द्वारा लोगों के मन में  निर्मित किया सबसे बड़ा धोखा है।

----------


## Manavji

ये बात तो मुझे बिलकुल सत्य जान पड़ती है आपका क्या कहना है !
मेरे हिसाब में हर बच्चे को ध्यान करवाया जाना चाहिए, पूजा नहीं। 
क्योंकि  पूजा में  दो संभावनाएं है। 
जो बच्चे बुद्ध होंगे, वे जिंदगी-भर पूजा में  लगे रहेंगे। गोबर-गणेश जो होंगे, वे जिंदगी-भर पूजा ही करते रहेंगे। 
और जो  बच्चे थोड़े प्रतिभाशाली होंगे, तीक्ष्ण बुद्धि के होंगे उनके लिए सदा पूजा,  एक थोथा आडंबर और पाखंड हो जाएगी।

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

वास्तव मे ओशो ने अपने आप को भगवान कभी नही माना प्रत्येक व्यक्ति अपने आप मे भगवान/अनूठा है अह्म ब्रह्मास्मि! यदि गधोँ का भी इंसानो जैसा समाज होता तो उनका भगवान भी ऐसा गधा होता जिसके आठ टांगे और चार कान हौते॥

----------


## Manavji

*बात तो सत्य है पर ये होगा कैसे हम तो इतने आडम्बरो में बंधे हुए है के इस  बात का मजाक उड़ने के सिवा कुछ कर ही नहीं सकते ..........!*
अपने आप को जन लोगे तो कुछ बाकी नहीं रहेगा !
बुद्ध की पूजा नहीं करनी है, बुद्ध होना है। 
इसके अतिरिक्त न तो कोई पूजा  है न प्रार्थना। 
तुम्हें किसी पंडित-पुरोहित की आवश्यकता नहीं, 
शास्त्रों  की आवश्यकता नहीं, तुम्हें किसी धार्मिक संगठन से जुड़ने की ज़रूरत नहीं,  
तुम्हें बस स्वयं होना है - अपने ही भीतर मौन हो स्वयं में स्थित।

----------


## Manavji

*मैं तुम्हें अपनी विचारधारा से सहमत करवाने में उत्सुक नहीं हूं - 
मेरी कोई  विचारधारा है भी नहीं। 
दूसरी बात, मेरा मानना है कि किसी को परिवरतित करने  का प्रयत्न ही हिंसा है, 
यह उसकी निजता में, उसके अनूठेपन में, उसकी  स्वतंत्रता में हस्तक्षेप करना है। 
*

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

क्या पूर्ण ज्ञान संभव है? औशो ने अपने कौ कभी भी पूर्णज्ञानी नही माना जार्ज बर्नाड शा का एक कथन है कि यदि अधूरी जानकारी रखना खतरनाक है तो मुझे बताऔ वह आदमी जो पूरी जानकारी रखता हो?

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

प्रेम, ध्यान और बंधनमुक्त जीवन ओशो के जीवन दर्शन के मूल मंत्र हैँ

----------


## Manavji

> क्या पूर्ण ज्ञान संभव है? औशो ने अपने कौ कभी भी पूर्णज्ञानी नही माना जार्ज बर्नाड शा का एक कथन है कि यदि अधूरी जानकारी रखना खतरनाक है तो मुझे बताऔ वह आदमी जो पूरी जानकारी रखता हो?


 शायद आपका जवाब ओशो के इस कथन में छुपा है !
मैं यहां अतीत को दोहराने के लिये नहीं हूं। 
इसलिये मैं हर तरह के ज्ञान के  खिलाफ हूं। 
मैं सीखने के पक्ष में हूं, लेकिन सीखने का अर्थ है सरलता,  सीखने का अर्थ है खुलापन, सीखने का अर्थ है ग्राहकता। 
सीखने का अर्थ है:  "मुझे नहीं मालूम और मैं जानने के लिये तैयार हूं-उत्सुक हूं।" 
ज्ञान का  अर्थ है; मुझे पहले से मालूम है।" ज्ञान समाज द्वारा लोगों के मन में  निर्मित किया सबसे बड़ा धोखा है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> सूत्र बन्द करने का विचार वापस ले लीजिए। बुद्धिजीवी वर्ग के लोग अवश्य आएँगे।


बुद्धिजीवी आएँगे नहीं बल्कि आ चुके हैं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

अभी सूत्र को पूरा पढ़ा है। आचार्य रजनीश के बारे में अपने एक अंकल से सुना था जब वे पापा से बात कर रहे थे। इसके अलावा कभी नहीं जाना और न ही जानने की कोशिश की, लेकिन उसी दिन मन पर एक छाप बन गई.... जो उनके विचारों की थी।
आज जब इस सूत्र में आए उनके कुछ विचार देखे तो जो कुछ पता चला उसके आधार पर मैं यह बात तो दावे के साथ कह सकता हूँ कि ओशो कम से कम एक पाखंडी तो नहीं थे।
कुछ बातें समझ नहीं आई जैसे; अंदर का सूर्योदय, बाहर का सूर्योदय आदि। इन्हें समझने के लिए जो चीज चाहिए शायद वह मेरे पास नहीं है, लेकिन यदि आप मेरे लिए सरल भाषा में लाएँगे तो मेरा भी भला हो जाएगा।
आप हतोत्साहित होकर सूत्र बंद न कीजिए, कुछ चुनिंदा सदस्य सदैव आपके साथ रहेंगे।
छिपे रुस्तम भाई का एक और रूप आज देखा, वे वाकई छिपे रुस्तम ही हैं।
और ज्यादा कुछ नहीं कहूँगा बल्कि कह भी नहीं सकता। आगे जानने की प्रतीक्षा मैं.....

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

सच और झूट हमारे सामने होते हुए भी हम अक्सर झूट को ही देखते है

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

एक आधे भरे और आधे खाली गिलास के बारे मेँ अब यदि हम कहते है कि गिलास आधा खाली है तो यह असत्य होगा हमे कहना चाहिये कि गिलास आधा भरा है यही सत्य है क्योँकी ये प्रत्यक्ष है

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

पत्रकारोँ के बारे मे औशो कहते है कि ये असत्य मे जीते हेँ क्योँकि इस संसार मे हम सभी असत्य देखना चाहते हैँ झूट मे एक गुण है कि यदि तुम खुद इसे शुरू करो और लोग इस पर विश्वाश करने लगेँ तो एक दिन तुम खुद ईस झूट को हि सच मान लोगे!

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत सुन्दर विचार हैं!

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> शायद आपका जवाब ओशो के इस कथन में छुपा है !


 मित्र मैने उसी को कोट करते हुए लिखा था किन्तु मौबाईल से मै लंबी पोस्ट नहिँ कर पा रहा हूं ईसलिए कोट नहिँ कर पाया

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> बहुत सुन्दर विचार हैं!


 धन्यबाद कविवर पर ये विचार ओशो के हैँ हां थोडी बहुत नमक-मिर्च मैँ भी लगा दे रहा हूं हा हा हा हंसना हीरा है

----------


## Badtameez

> धन्यबाद मनचला जी पर ये विचार ओशो के हैँ हां थोडी बहुत नमक-मिर्च मैँ भी लगा दे रहा हूं हा हा हा हंसना हीरा है


लेकिन ज्यादा मिर्च मसाला मत लगाइएगा, क्योंकि विचार मूल अवस्था में ही ठीक होते हैं।

----------


## alysweety

> ऐसा क्योँ है कि आचार्य रजनीश जी कि कृति संभौग से....... उनकी अन्य समस्त कृतियोँ पर भारी पड़ गयी है???



मानव जी 
बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है आपका 
हो सके तो रुस्तम जी के इस सवाल का जवाब दीजिये

----------


## हिन्दी प्रेमी 1

दार्शनिकों की बातों को अलग अलग लोगों द्वारा अलग अलग तरीके से समझा जाता है। ओशो के विचारों का केंद्र बिन्दु रहा है '' सम्यक भाव या सहज भाव ''। इसे समझ जाने के बाद उनके विचारों को समझना काफी सरल है । सहज भाव का अर्थ है की संसार की तमाम चीज़ें 'द्रष्टा' की तरह देखी जाये । चीजों को खुद से अलग करके देखना ही सहज भाव है । इस दौरान सेक्स एकमात्र उस शांति की अनुभूति को समझने मे मदद करता है। यह कोई भोग की वस्तु नहीं है।

----------


## Chinu G

> दार्शनिकों की बातों को अलग अलग लोगों द्वारा अलग अलग तरीके से समझा जाता है। ओशो के विचारों का केंद्र बिन्दु रहा है '' सम्यक भाव या सहज भाव ''। इसे समझ जाने के बाद उनके विचारों को समझना काफी सरल है । सहज भाव का अर्थ है की संसार की तमाम चीज़ें 'द्रष्टा' की तरह देखी जाये । चीजों को खुद से अलग करके देखना ही सहज भाव है । इस दौरान सेक्स एकमात्र उस शांति की अनुभूति को समझने मे मदद करता है। यह कोई भोग की वस्तु नहीं है।


उत्तम  विचार  है  दोस्त

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ओशो के बारे मैं कम जानता हूँ पर इतना जानता हूँ की वे तुरंत उकताने वाले वेक्तित्व थे । पुणे के आश्रम से उकता कर के अमेरिका गये ,यहा की सरकार को भला बुरा बोला ,,फिर अमेरिका जा के फजीहत कारवाई ,वहा के लोगो को भला बुरा बोला ,,फिर पुणे आ गये ,उनके भक्त भी जल्दी उकता जाते है ,,विनोद खन्ना जेसे स्टार भी उकता गये ,,ओर यहा सूत्रधार भी उकता के सूत्र को बंद करने को बोल दिया । 
इसी उकताई मैं उनके अच्छे विचार भी उकता के लगभग दम तोड़ चुके है ,,

----------


## हिन्दी प्रेमी 1

धन्यवाद एवं आभार मित्र चिनू जी ।

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

मै चाँद भाई के विचारोँ से सहमत नहि हूं ये सब भारतीय और अमेरीकी सरकारो द्वारा फैलायी गयी अफवाहे/अर्धसत्य ही है सारी दुनिया जानती है कि आज अन्ना और रामदेव जी पर सरकार द्वारा कैसे कीचड़ उछाला जा रहा है जबकि कई अपराधी संसद की शोभा बढ़ा रहे हैँ!

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

यदि एक व्यक्ति के रूप मे हम ओशो को एक साधारण इंसान ही माने लेकिन उनके विचार/जीवन दर्शन कि असाधारणता से इनकार नहीँ किया जा सकता

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

आज अमेरीकी सरकार किसी पाखंडी बाबा को मान्यता दे दे तो भारतीय सरकार उसे भगवान मान लेगी

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

यह कितनी बड़ी बिडम्बना है कि ओबामा साहब तो शांती का नोबोल पा गये किन्तु हमारे गाँधीजी इस पुरूष्कार के मापदंड मे खरे न उतर सके

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

हम भारतीय अपने मनीषियोँ/विद्वानो कि तब तक कोई कद्र नहीँ करते जब तक पश्चिमी देश उन पर अपनी मुहर लगा कर श्रेय न ले लें अब चाहे वो बोधायन कि प्रमेय हो या आर्यभट्ट के पृथ्वी कि परिधी निकालना या सत्येंद्र नाथ बोस का गाड पार्टिकल हो जबकि जगदीश चंद्र बोस के आविष्कार को तो मारकोनी हड़प गये!

----------


## Manavji

*दोस्त आप खुद जान जाओगे इस सवाल का जवाब जो छुपा रुस्तम जी ने पूछा था !
में अब यहाँ एक संसर्ग पेस कर रहा हु !
ओशो की प्रचलित पुस्तक "संभोग से समाधी की और " में से 
आशा है आप इसे ध्यान से पढेगे और अपने विचार भी रखेगे !
धन्यवाद !*




> मानव जी 
> बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है आपका 
> हो सके तो रुस्तम जी के इस सवाल का जवाब दीजिये

----------


## Manavji

*रामानुज एक गांव से गुजर रहे थे। एक आदमी ने आकर कहा कि मुझे परमात्मा को पाना है। तो उन्होंने कहां कि तूने कभी किसी से प्रेम किया है? उस आदमी ने कहा की इस झंझट में कभी पडा ही नहीं। प्रेम वगैरह की झंझट में नहीं पडा। मुझे तो परमात्मा का खोजना है।
रामानुज ने कहा: तूने झंझट ही नहीं की प्रेम की? उसने कहा, मैं बिलकुल सच कहता हूं आपसे।
वह बेचारा ठीक ही कहा रहा था। क्योंकि धर्म की दुनिया में प्रेम एक डिस्कवालिफिकेशन है। एक अयोग्यता है।
तो उसने सोचा की मैं कहूं कि किसी को प्रेम किया था, तो शायद वे कहेंगे कि अभी प्रेम-व्रेम छोड़, वह राग-वाग छोड़,पहले इन सबको छोड़ कर आ, तब इधर आना। तो उस बेचारे ने किया भी हो तो वह कहता गया कि मैंने नहीं किया है। ऐसा कौन आदमी होगा,जिसने थोड़ा बहुत प्रेम नहीं किया हो?*

----------


## Manavji

*रामानुज ने तीसरी बार पूछा कि तू कुछ तो बता, थोड़ा बहुत भी, कभी किसी को? उसने कहा, माफ करिए आप क्यों बार-बार वही बातें पूछे चले जा रहे है? मैंने प्रेम की तरफ आँख उठा कर नहीं देखा। मुझे तो परमात्मा को खोजना है।
तो रामानुज ने कहा: मुझे क्षमा कर, तू कहीं और खोज। क्योंकि मेरा अनुभव यह है कि अगर तूने किसी को प्रेम किया हो तो उस प्रेम को फिर इतना बड़ा जरूर किया जा सकता है कि वह परमात्मा तक पहुंच जाए। लेकिन अगर तूने प्रेम ही नहीं किया है तो तेरे पास कुछ है नहीं जिसको बड़ा किया जा सके। बीज ही नहीं है तेरे पास जो वृक्ष बन सके। तो तू जा कहीं और पूछ।
और जब पति और पत्नी में प्रेम न हो, जिस पत्नी ने अपने पति को प्रेम न किया हो और जिस पति ने अपनी पत्नी को प्रेम न किया हो, वे बेटों को, बच्चों को प्रेम कर सकते है। तो आप गलत सोच रहे है। पत्नी उसी मात्रा में बेटे को प्रेम करेगी, जिस मात्रा में उसने अपने पति को प्रेम किया है। क्योंकि यह बेटा पति का फल है: उसका ही प्रति फलन है, उसका ही रीफ्लैक्शन है। यह एक बेटे के प्रति जो प्रेम होने वाला है, वह उतना ही होगा,जितना उसके पति को चहा और प्रेम किया है। यह पति की मूर्ति है, जो फिर से नई होकर वापस लौट आयी है। अगर पति के प्रति प्रेम नहीं है, तो बेटे के प्रति प्रेम सच्चा कभी भी नहीं हो सकता है। और अगर बेटे को प्रेम नहीं किया गया—पालन पोसना और बड़ा कर देना प्रेम नहीं है—तो बेटा मां को कैसे कर सकता है। बाप को कैसे कर सकता है।*

----------


## Manavji

*यह जो यूनिट है जीवन का—परिवा, वह विषाक्त हो गया है। सेक्स को दूषित कहने से, कण्डेम करने से, निन्दित करने से।
और परिवार ही फैल कर पुरा जगत है विश्व है।
और फिर हम कहते है कि प्रेम बिलकुल दिखाई नहीं पड़ता है। प्रेम कैसे दिखाई पड़ेगा? हालांकि हर आदमी कहता है कि मैं प्रेम करता हूं। मां कहती है, पत्नी कहती है, बाप कहता है, भाई कहता है। बहन कहती है। मित्र कहते है। कि हम प्रेम करते है। सारी दुनिया में हर आदमी कहता है कि हम प्रेम करते है। दुनिया में इकट्ठा देखो तो प्रेम कहीं दिखाई ही नहीं पड़ता। इतने लोग अगर प्रेम करते है। तो दुनिया में प्रेम की वर्षा हो जानी चाहिए, प्रेम की बाढ़ आ जानी चाहिए, प्रेम के फूल खिल जाने चाहिए थे। प्रेम के दिये ही दिये जल जाते। घर-घर प्रेम का दीया होता तो दूनिया में इकट्ठी इतनी प्रेम की रोशनी होती की मार्ग आनंद उत्सव से भरे होते।
लेकिन वहां तो घृणा की रोशनी दिखाई पड़ती है। क्रोध की रोशनी दिखाई पड़ती है। युद्धों की रोशनी दिखाई पड़ती है। प्रेम का तो कोई पता नहीं चलता। झूठी है यह बात और यह झूठ जब तक हम मानते चले जायेंगे,जब तक सत्*य की दिशा में खोज भी नहीं हो सकती। कोई किसी को प्रेम नहीं कर रहा।
और जब तक काम के निसर्ग को परिपूर्ण आत्मा से स्वीकृति नहीं मिल जाती है, तब तक कोई किसी को प्रेम कर ही नहीं सकता। मैं आपसे कहाना चाहता हूं कि काम दिव्य है, डिवाइन है।
*

----------


## Manavji

*सेक्स की शक्ति परमात्मा की शक्ति है, ईश्वर की शक्ति है।
और इसलिए तो उससे ऊर्जा पैदा होती है। और नये जीवन विकसित होते है। 
वही तो सबसे रहस्यपूर्ण शक्ति है, वहीं तो सबसे ज्यादा मिस्टीरियस फोर्स है। 
उससे दुश्मनी छोड़ दें। अगर आप चाहते है कि कभी आपके जीवन में प्रेम की वर्षा हो जाये तो उससे दुश्मनी छोड़ दे। 
उसे आनंद से स्वीकार करें। उसकी पवित्रता को स्वीकार करें, उसकी धन्यता को स्वीकार करें। 
और खोजें उसमें और गहरे और गहरे—तो आप हैरान हो जायेंगे।* *
जितनी पवित्रता से काम की स्वीकृति होगी, उतना ही काम पवित्र होता हुआ चला जायेगा। 
और जितना अपवित्रता और पाप की दृष्टि से काम का विरोध होगा, काम उतना ही पाप-पूर्ण और कुरूप होता चला जायेगा।
जब कोई अपनी पत्नी के पास ऐसे जाये जैसे कोई मंदिर के पास जा रहा है। 
जब कोई पत्नी अपने पति के पास ऐसे जाये जैसे सच में कोई परमात्मा के पास जा रहा हो। 
क्योंकि जब दो प्रेमी काम से निकट आते है जब वे संभोग से गुजरते है तब सच में ही वे परमात्मा के मंदिर के निकट से गुजर रह है। 
वहीं परमात्मा काम कर रहा है, उनकी उस निकटता में। वही परमात्मा की सृजन-शक्ति काम कर रही है।
और मेरी अपनी दृष्टि यह है कि मनुष्य को समाधि का, ध्यान का जो पहला अनुभव मिला है कभी भी इतिहास में,तो वह संभोग के क्षण में मिला है और कभी नहीं। संभोग के क्षण में ही पहली बार यह स्मरण आया है आदमी को कि इतने आनंद की वर्षा हो सकती है।*

----------


## Manavji

*और जिन्होंने सोचा, जिन्होंने मेडिटेट किया, जिन लोगों ने काम के संबंध पर और मैथुन पर चिंतन किया और ध्यान किया, उन्हें यह दिखाई पडा कि काम के क्षण में, मैथुन के क्षण में मन विचारों से शून्य हो जाता है। एक क्षण को मन के सारे विचार रूक जाते है। और वह विचारों का रूक जाना और वह मन का ठहर जाना ही आनंद की वर्षा का कारण होता है।
तब उन्हें सीक्रेट मिल गया, राज मिल गया कि अगर मन को विचारों से मुक्त किया जा सके किसी और विधि से तो भी इतना ही आनंद मिल सकता है। और तब समाधि और योग की सारी व्यवस्थाएं विकसित हुई। जिनमें ध्यान और सामायिक और मेडिटेशन और प्रेयर (प्रार्थना) इनकी सारी व्यवस्थाएं विकसित हुई। इन सबके मूल में संभोग का अनुभव है। और फिर मनुष्य को अनुभव हुआ कि बिना संभोग में जाये भी चित शून्य हो सकता है। और जा रस की अनुभूति संभोग में हुई थी। वह बिना संभोग के भी बरस सकती है। फिर संभोग क्षणिक हो सकता है। क्योंकि शक्ति और उर्जा का वहाँ बहाव और निकास है। लेकिन ध्यान सतत हो सकता है।
तो मैं आपसे कहना चाहता हूं, कि एक युगल संभोग के क्षण में जिस आनंद को अनुभव करता है, उस आनंद को एक योगी चौबीस घंटे अनुभव कर सकता है। लेकिन इन दोनों आनंद में बुनियादी विरोध नहीं है। और इसलिए जिन्होंने कहा कि विषया नंद और ब्रह्मानंद भाई-भाई है। उन्होंने जरूर सत्य कहा है। वह सहोदर है, एक ही उदर से पैदा हुए है, एक ही अनुभव से विकसित हुए है। उन्होंने निश्चित ही सत्य कहां है।
तो पहला सूत्र आपसे कहना चाहता हूं। अगर चाहते है कि पता चले कि प्रेम क्या है—तो पहला सूत्र है काम की पवित्रता, दिव्यता, उसकी ईश्वरीय अनुभूति की स्वीकृति होगी। उतने ही आप काम से मुक्त होते चले जायेगे। जितना अस्वीकार होता है, उतना ही हम बँधते है। जैसा वह फकीर कपड़ों से बंध गया था।
जितना स्वीकार होता है उतने हम मुक्त होते है।
*

----------


## Manavji

*अगर परिपूर्ण स्वीकार है, टोटल एक्सेप्टेबिलिटी है जीवन की, जो निसर्ग है उसकी तो आप पाएंगे…..वह परिपूर्ण स्वीकृति को मैं आस्तिकता व्यक्ति को मुक्त करती है।
नास्तिक मैं उनको कहता हूं, जो जीवन के निसर्ग को अस्वीकार करते है, निषेध करते है। यह बुरा है, पाप है, यह विष है, यह छोड़ो , वह छोड़ो। जो छोड़ने की बातें कर रहे है, वह ही नास्तिक है।
जीवन जैसा है, उसे स्वीकार करो और जीओं उसकी परिपूर्णता में। वही परिपूर्णता रोज-रोज सीढ़ियां ऊपर उठती जाती है। वही स्वीकृति मनुष्य को ऊपर ले जाती है। और एक दिन उसके दर्शन होते है,जिसका काम में पता भी नहीं चलता था। काम अगर कोयला था तो एक दिन हीरा भी प्रकट होता है प्रेम का। तो पहला सूत्र यह है।
दूसरा सूत्र आपसे कहना चाहता हूं, और वह दूसरा सूत्र संस्कृति ने, आज तक की सभ्यता ने और धर्मों ने हमारे भीतर मजबूत किया है। दूसरा सूत्र भी स्मरणीय है, क्योंकि पहला सूत्र तो काम की ऊर्जा को प्रेम बना देगा। और दूसरा सूत्र द्वार की तरह रोके हुए है उस ऊर्जा को बहने से—वह बह नहीं पायेगी।
*

----------


## Manavji

*पहली बात, आज तक मनुष्य की सारी संस्कृति यों ने सेक्स का, काम का,  वासना का विरोध किया है। इस विरोध ने मनुष्य के भीतर प्रेम के जन्म की  संभावना तोड़ दी, नष्ट कर दी। इस निषेध ने….क्योंकि सचाई यह है कि प्रेम  की सारी यात्रा का प्राथमिक बिन्दु काम है, सेक्स है।
*
*प्रेम की यात्रा का जन्म, गंगो त्री—जहां से गंगा पैदा होगी प्रेम की—वह सेक्स है, वह काम है।*
*और उसके सब दुश्मन है। सारी संस्कृतियां,और सारे धर्म, और सारे गुरु  और सारे महात्मा–तो गंगो त्री पर ही चोट कर दी। वहां रोक दिया। पाप है  काम, जहर है काम, अधम है काम। और हमने सोचा भी नहीं कि काम की ऊर्जा ही,  सेक्स एनर्जी ही, अंतत: प्रेम में परिवर्तित होती है और रूपांतरित होती  है।*
*प्रेम का जो विकास है, वह काम की शक्ति का ही ट्रांसफॉमेंशन है। वह उसी का रूपांतरण है।*
*एक कोयला पडा हो और आपको ख्याल भी नहीं आयेगा कि कोयला ही रूपांतरित  होकर हीरा बन जाता है। हीरे और कोयले में बुनियादी रूप से कोई फर्क नहीं  है। हीरे में भी वे ही तत्व है, जो कोयले में है। और कोयला ही हजारों साल  की प्रक्रिया से गुजर कर हीरा बन जाता है। लेकिन कोयले की कोई कीमत नहीं  है, उसे कोई घर में रखता भी है तो ऐसी जगह जहां कि दिखाई न पड़े। और हीरे  को लोग छातियों पर लटकाकर घूमते है। जिससे की वह दिखाई पड़े। और हीरा और  कोयला एक ही है, लेकिन कोई दिखाई नहीं पड़ता है कि इन दोनों के बीच  अंतर-संबंध है, एक यात्रा है। कोयले की शक्ति ही हीरा बनती है। अगर आप  कोयले के दुश्मन हो गये—जो कि हो जाना बिलकुल आसान है। क्योंकि कोयले में  कुछ भी नहीं दिखाई पड़ता है—तो हीरे के पैदा होने की संभावना भी समाप्त  हो गयी, क्योंकि कोयला ही हीरा बन सकता है।*

*सेक्स की शक्ति ही, काम की शक्ति ही प्रेम बनती है।*
*लेकिन उसके विरोध में—सारे दुश्मन है उसके, अच्छे आदमी उसके दुश्मन  है। और उसके विरोध में प्रेम के अंकुर भी नहीं फूटने दिये है। और जमीन से,  प्रथम से, पहली सीढ़ी से नष्ट कर दिया भवन को। फिर वह हीरा नहीं पाता  कोयला, क्योंकि उसके बनने के लिए जो स्वीकृति चाहिए,जो उसका विकास चाहिए  जो उसको रूपांतरित करने की प्रक्रिया चाहिए, उसका सवाल ही नहीं उठता। जिसके  हम दुश्मन हो गये, जिसके हम शत्रु हो गये, जिससे हमारी द्वंद्व की  स्थिति बन गयी हो और जिससे हम निरंतर लड़ने लगे—अपनी ही शक्ति से आदमी को  लड़ा दिया गया है। सेक्स की शक्ति से आदमी को लड़ा दिया गया है। और  शिक्षाऐं दी जाती है कि द्वंद्व छोड़ना चाहिए, कानफ्लिक्ट्स छोड़नी चाहिए,  लड़ना नहीं चाहिए। और सारी शिक्षाऐं बुनियाद में सिखा रही है कि लड़ों।*
* मन जहर है तो मन से लड़ों। जहर से तो लड़ना पड़ेगा। सेक्स पाप है तो  उससे लड़ों। और ऊपर से कहा जा रहा है कि द्वंद्व छोड़ो। जिन शिक्षाओं के  आधार पर मनुष्य द्वंद्व से भर रहा है। वे ही शिक्षाऐं दूसरी तरफ कह रही है  कि द्वंद्व छोड़ो। एक तरफ आदमी को पागल बनाओ और दूसरी तरफ पागलख़ाने खोलों  कि बीमारियों का इलाज यहां किया जाता है
*

----------


## Manavji

*मनुष्य कभी भी काम से मुक्त नहीं हो सकता। काम उसके जीवन का प्राथमिक  बिन्दु है। उसी से जन्म होता है। परमात्मा ने काम की शक्ति को ही,  सेक्स को ही सृष्टि का मूल बिंदू स्वीकार किया है। और परमात्मा जिसे  पाप नहीं समझ रहा है, महात्*मा उसे पाप बात रहे है। अगर परमात्मा उसे पाप  समझता है तो परमात्मा से बड़ा पापी इस पृथ्वी पर, इस जगत में इस विश्व  में कोई नहीं है।
*
*फूल खिला हुआ दिखाई पड़ रहा है। कभी सोचा है कि फूल का खिल जाना भी  सेक्सुअल ऐक्ट है, फूल का खिल जाना भी काम की एक घटना है, वासना की एक  घटना है। फूल में है क्या—उसके खिल जाने में? उसके खिल जाने में कुछ भी  नहीं है। वे बिंदु है पराग के, वीर्य के कण है जिन्हें तितलियों उड़ा कर  दूसरे फूलों पर ले जाएंगी और नया जन्म देगी।*
*एक मोर नाच रहा है—और कवि गीत गा रहा है। और संत भी देख कर प्रसन्न हो  रहा हे—लेकिन उन्हें ख्याल नहीं कि नृत्य एक सेक्सुअल ऐक्ट है। मोर  पुकार रहा है अपनी प्रेयसी को या अपने प्रेमी को। वह नृत्य किसी को रिझाने  के लिए है? पपीहा गीत गा रहा है, कोयल बोल रही है, एक आदमी जवान हो गया  है, एक युवती सुन्दर होकर विकसित हो गयी है। ये सब की सब सेक्सुअल एनर्जी  की अभिव्यंजना है। यह सब का सब काम का ही रूपांतरण है। यह सब का सब काम की  ही अभिव्यक्त,काम की ही अभिव्यंजना है।*
*सारा जीवन, सारी अभिव्यक्ति सारी फ्लावरिगं काम की है।*
*और उस काम के खिलाफ संस्कृति और धर्म आदमी के मन में जहर डाल रहे है।  उससे लड़ाने की कोशिश कर रहे है। मौलिक शक्ति से मनुष्य को उलझा दिया है।  लड़ने के लिए, इसलिए मनुष्य दीन-हीन, प्रेम से रिक्त और खोटा और ना-कुछ  हो गया है।*
*काम से लड़ना नहीं है, काम के साथ मैत्री स्थापित करनी है और काम की धारा को और ऊचाई यों तक ले जाना है।*
*किसी ऋषि ने किसी बधू को नव वर और वधू को आशीर्वाद देते हुए कहा था कि  तेरे दस पुत्र पैदा हो और अंतत: तेरा पति ग्यारहवां पुत्र बन जाये।*
*वासना रूपांतरित हो तो पत्नी मां बन सकती है।*
*वासना रूपांतरित हो तो काम प्रेम बन सकता है।*
*लेकिन काम ही प्रेम बनता है, काम की ऊर्जा ही प्रेम की ऊर्जा में विकसित होती है।*
*लेकिन हमने मनुष्य को भर दिया है, काम के विरोध में। इसका परिणाम यह  हुआ है कि प्रेम तो पैदा नहीं हो सका, क्योंकि वह तो आगे का विकास था, काम  की स्वीकृति से आता है। प्रेम तो विकसित नहीं हुआ और काम के विरोध में  खड़े होने के कारण मनुष्य का चित ज्यादा कामुक हो गया, और सेक्सुअल होता  चला गया। हमारे सारे गीत हमारी सारी कविताएं हमारे चित्र, हमारी पेंटिंग,  हमारे मंदिर, हमारी मूर्तियां सब घूम फिर कर सेक्स के आस पास केंद्रित हो  गयी है। हमार मन ही सेक्स के आसपास केंद्रित हो गया है। इस जगत में कोई भी  पशु मनुष्य की भांति सेक्सुअल नही है। मनुष्य चौबीस घंटे सेक्सुअल हो  गया है। उठते-बैठते, सोते जागते,सेक्स ही सब कुछ हो गया है। उसके प्राण  में एक घाव हो गया है—विरोध के कारण, दुश्मनी के कारण, शत्रुता के कारण।  जो जीवन का मूल था, उससे मुक्त तो हुआ नहीं जा सकता था। लेकिन उससे लड़ने  की चेष्टा में सारा जीवन रूग्ण जरूर हो सकता था, वह रूग्ण हो गया है।
*

----------


## Manavji

*और यह जो मनुष्य जाति इतनी कामुक दिखाई पड़ रही है, इसके पीछे तथाकथित  धर्मों और संस्कृति का बुनियादी हाथ है। 
इसके पीछे बुरे लोगों का नहीं, सज्जनों और संतों का हाथ है। 
और जब तक मनुष्य जाति सज्जनों और संतों के  अनाचार से मुक्त नहीं होगी तब तक प्रेम के विकास की कोई संभावना नहीं है।
*

----------


## Manavji

*सेक्स को औब्सैशन बना दिया है। सेक्स को रोग बना दिया है, धाव बना दिया है और सब विषाक्त कर दिया है।* *छोटे-छोटे बच्चों को समझाया जा रहा है कि सेक्स पाप है। लड़कियों को  समझाया जा रहा है, लड़कों को समझाया जो रहा के सेक्स पाप है। फिर वह लड़की  जवान होती है। इसकी शादी होती है, सेक्स की दुनिया शुरू होती है। और इन  दोनों के भीतर यह भाव है कि यह पाप है। और फिर कहा जायेगा स्त्री को कि  पति को परमात्मा मानों। जो पाप में ले जा रहा है। उसे परमात्मा कैसे माना  जा सकता है। यह कैसे संभव है कि जो पाप में घसीट रहा है वह परमात्मा है।  और उस लड़के से कहा जायेगा उस युवक को कहा जायेगा कि तेरी पत्नी है, तेरी  साथिन है, तेरी संगिनी है। लेकिन वह नर्क में ले जा रही है। शास्त्रों में  लिखा है कि स्त्री नर्क का द्वार है। यह नर्क का द्वार संगी और साथिनी,  यह मेरा आधा अंग—यह नर्क का द्वार। मुझे उसे में धकेल रहा है। मेरा आधा  अंग। इस के साथ कौन सा सामंजस्य बन सकता है।*

* सारी दुनिया का दाम्पत्य जीवन नष्ट किया है इस शिक्षा ने। और जब  दम्पति का जीवन नष्ट हो जाये तो प्रेम की कोई संभावना नहीं है। क्योंकि  वह पति और पत्नी प्रेम न करें सकें एक दूसरे को जो कि अत्यन्त सहज और  नैसर्गिक प्रेम है। तो फिर कौन और किसको प्रेम कर सकेगा। इस प्रेम को  बढ़ाया जा सकता है। कि पत्नी और पति का प्रेम इतना विकसित हो, इतना उदित  हो इतना ऊंचा बने कि धीरे-धीरे बाँध तोड़ दे और दूसरों तक फैल जाये। यह हो  सकता है। लेकिन इसको समाप्त ही कर दिया जाये,तोड़ ही दिया जाये, विषाक्त  कर दिया जाये तो फैलेगा क्या, बढ़ेगा क्या?
*

----------


## Manavji

*हो सकता है की जो में कह रहा हु वो सर्वथा गलत हो ! में ये नहीं कहता के आप  मेरे रस्ते पर चलो ! ये पूर्णत निजी विचार हैं ! पर इन पर विचार करके जरुर  देखना !
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद मानव जी। दो बार पढ़ने पर अवश्य ही कुछ समझ आएगा। अभी तो इतना समझ आया है कि परम आनंद ही प्रेम है, प्रेम ही परम आनंद है, वही ईश्वर है, वही चिदानंद है, संपूर्ण सृष्टि प्रेम की और इशारा करती है और वह प्रेम काम का ही एक रूप है।

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

सत्य एकदम खुला/नंग्न होता है इसे किसी आवरण मे कैद कर भी दे तो ये बदल नहिँ सकता काम को हम  छुपाते क्योँ है? काम/सेक्स को हमने गुप्त बना दिया है  जबकी ये सृष्टी का आधार/मूल है इसकौ हम पहला और आखरी सत्य भी कह सकते है!!!

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

जिस चीज को छुपाया जाए अथवा गोपनीय बना दिया जाए उसे जानने कि जिज्ञासा उतनी प्रबल हो जाती है एक शायर ने कहा है
जिसको खबर नहीँ उसे जौशोखरोश है

जो पा गया है राज वो गुम है खामौश है॥

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

अब समय आ गया है कि काम/सेक्स शिक्षा स्कूली पाठ्यक्रमो मे सम्मिलित किया जाए और मेरे विचार से ओशो कि ये पुस्तक उच्च शिक्षा पाठ्यक्रम मे सम्मिलित की जा सकती है॥

----------


## Manavji

*तो दोस्तों एक बार फिर हाजिर  हु में "सम्भोग से समाधी की और " के कुछ अंसो के साथ 
**
यह आदमी पैदा हुआ है—पाँच छह जार, दस हजार वर्ष की संस्कृति का यह आदमी  फल है। लेकिन संस्कृति गलत नहीं है, यह आदमी गलत है। आदमी मरता जा रहा है  रोज और संस्कृति की दुहाई चलती चली जाती है। कि महान संस्कृति महान धर्म,  महान सब कुछ। और उसका यह फल है आदमी। और उसी संस्कृति से गुजरा है और  परिणाम है उसका लेकिन नहीं आदमी गलत है और आदमी को बदलना चाहिए अपने को।*

*और कोई कहने की हिम्मत नहीं उठाता कि कहीं ऐसा तो नहीं है कि दस हजार  वर्षो में जो संस्कृति और धर्म आदमी को प्रेम से नहीं भर पाय, वह  संस्कृति और धर्म गलत तो नहीं है। और अगर दस हजार वर्षों में आदमी प्रेम  से नहीं भर पाया तो आगे कोई संभावना है, इस धर्म और इसी संस्कृति के आधार  पर की आदमी कभी प्रेम से भा जाए?*
*दस हजार साल में जो नहीं हो पाय, वह आगे भी दस हजार वर्षों में होने  वाला नहीं है। क्योंकि आदमी यही है, कल भी यही होगा आदमी हमेशा से यही है,  और हमेशा यही होगा। और संस्कृति और धर्म जिनके हम नारे दिये चले जा रहे  है, और संत और महात्मा जिनकी दुहाइयां दिये चले जा रहे है। सोचने के लिए  भी तैयार नहीं है कि कहीं बुनियादी चिंतन की दिशा ही तो गलत नहीं है?*
*मैं कहना चाहता हूं कि वह गलत है। और गलत—सबूत है यह आदमी। और क्या सबूत होता है गलत का?*
*एक बीज को हम बोये और फल ज़हरीले और कड़वे हो तो क्या सिद्ध होता है?  सिद्ध होता है कि वह बीज जहरीला और कड़वा रहा होगा। हालांकि बीज में पता  लगाना मुश्किल है कि उससे जो फल पैदा होगें,वे कड़वे पैदा होंगे। बीज में  कुछ खोजबीन नहीं की जा सकती। बीज को तोड़ो-फोड़ो कोई पता नहीं चल सकता है  कि इससे जो फल पैदा होते होंगे। वे कड़वे होंगे। बीज को बोओ,सौ वर्ष लग  जायेंगे—वृक्ष होगा, बड़ा होगा,आकाश में फैलेगा, तब फल आयेंगे और तब पता  चलेगा कि वे कड़वे है।*

*दस हजार वर्ष में संस्कृति और धर्म के जो बीज बोये गये है, वह आदमी  उसका फल है। और यह कड़वा है। और घृणा से भरा हुआ है। लेकिन उसी की दुहाई  दिये चले जाते है हम और सोचते है उसमे प्रेम हो जायगा। मैं आपसे कहना चाहता  हूं,उससे प्रेम नहीं हो सकता है। क्योंकि प्रेम के पैदा होने की जो  बुनियादी संभावना है, धर्मों ने उसकी ही हत्या कर दी है। और उसमें जहर घोल  दिया है।*
*मनुष्य से भी ज्यादा प्रेम पशु और पक्षियों और पौधों में दिखाई पड़ता  है; जिनके पास न कोई संस्कृति है, न कोई धर्म है, संस्कृत और संस्कृति  और सभ्य मनुष्यों की बजाय असभ्य और जंगल के आदमी में ज्यादा प्रेम  दिखाई पड़ता है। जिसके पास न कोई विकसित धर्म है, न कोई सभ्यता है, न कोई  संस्कृति है। जितना आदमी सभ्य, सुसंस्कृत और तथा कथित धर्मों के प्रभाव  में मन्दिर ओर चर्च में पार्थना करने लगता है, उतना ही प्रेम से शून्य  क्यों होता चला जाता है।*
*जरूर कुछ कारण है। और दो कारणों पर मैं विचार करना चाहता हूं। अगर वे  ख्याल में आ जाएं तो प्रेम के अवरूद्ध स्त्रोत फूट सकते है। और प्रेम की  गंगा बह सकती है। वह हर आदमी के भीतर है उसे कहीं से लाना नहीं है।*
*प्रेम कोई ऐसी बात नहीं है कि कहीं खोजने जाना है उसे। वह प्राणों की  प्यास है प्रत्येक के भीतर, वह प्राणों की सुगंध है प्रत्येक के भीतर।  लेकिन चारों तरफ परकोटा है उसके और वह प्रकट नहीं हो पाता। सब तरफ पत्थर  की दीवाल है और वह झरने नहीं फूट पाते। तो प्रेम की खोज और प्रेम की साधना  कोई पाजीटिव, कोई विधायक खोज और साधना नहीं है कि हम जायें और कही प्रेम  सीख लें।*
* 
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *पहली बात, आज तक मनुष्य की सारी संस्कृति यों ने सेक्स का, काम का,  वासना का विरोध किया है। इस विरोध ने मनुष्य के भीतर प्रेम के जन्म की  संभावना तोड़ दी, नष्ट कर दी।*


मित्र ओशो के ये विचार बिलकुल गलत है क्योंकि काफी संस्कृति मैं सेक्स के ज्ञान को विश्व साहित्य के लिये प्रस्तुत किया गया है ,,तथा अनेक सभ्यताओ मैं काम देवता की देवी देवता के समान पूजा की जाती है ।

----------


## Manavji

*एक मूर्तिकार एक पत्थर को तोड़ रहा था। कोई देखने गया थ कि मूर्ति कैसे  बनायी जाती है। उसने देखा कि मूर्ति तो बिलकुल नहीं बनायी जा रही है।  सिर्फ छैनी और हथौड़े से पत्थर तोड़ा जा रहा था। उस आदमी ने पूछा "यह  क्या कर रहे हो, मूर्ति नहीं बनाओगे, मैं तो मूर्ति बनाते देखने के लिया  आया था, आप तो केवल पत्थर तोड़ रहे है।"
*
*और उस मूर्ति कार ने कहा कि मूर्ति तो पत्थर के भीतर छिपी है, उसे  बनाने की जरूरत नहीं है, सिर्फ उसके ऊपर जो व्यर्थ पत्थर जुड़ा है उसे  अलग कर देने की जरूरत है और मूर्ति प्रकट हो जायेगी। मूर्ति बनायी नही जाती  है मूर्ति सिर्फ आविष्कृत होती है। डिस्क वर होती है। अनावृत होती है,  उघाड़ी जाती है।
*
*मनुष्य के भीतर प्रेम छिपा है, सिर्फ उघाड़ने की बात है। उसे पैदा करने  का सवाल नहीं है। अनावृत करने की बात है। कुछ है, जो हमने ऊपर ओढा हुआ है।  जो उसे प्रकट नहीं होने देता?
*
*एक चिकित्सक से जाकर आप पूछे कि स्वास्थ क्या है? और दुनियां का कोई  चिकित्सक नहीं बता सकता है कि स्वास्थ क्या है। बड़े आश्चर्य कि बात  है। स्वास्थ पर ही तो सारा चिकित्सा शास्त्र खड़ा है। सारी मेडिकल  साइंस खड़ी है। और कोई नहीं बात सकता है कि स्वास्थ क्या है। लेकिन  चिकित्सक से पूछो कि स्वास्थ क्या है। तो वह कहेगा, बीमारियों के बाबत  हम बात सकते है कि बीमारियां क्या है, उनके लक्षण हमें पता है। एक-एक  बीमारी की अलग-अलग परिभाषा हमें पता है। स्वास्थ? स्वास्थ का हमें कोई  भी पता नहीं है। इतना हम कहा सकते है कि जब कोई बीमारी नहीं होती है। वह  स्वास्थ्य है। स्वास्थ्य तो मनुष्य के भीतर छिपा है। इसलिए मनुष्य  की परिभाषा के बाहर है। बीमारी बहार से आती है। इसलिए बाहर से परिभाषा की  जा सकती है। स्वास्थ्य भीतर से आता है। कोई भी परिभाषा नहीं की जा सकती  है। इतना ही हम कह सकते है कि बीमारियों का अभाव स्वास्थ्य है। लेकिन यह  क्या स्वास्थ्य कि परिभाषा हुई? स्वास्थ्य के संबंध में तो हमने  कुछ भी नहीं कहा। कहा है बीमारियां नहीं है। तो बीमारियों के संबंध में  कहा। सच यह है कि स्वास्थ्य पैदा नहीं करना होता हे। यह तो छिप जाता है  बीमारियों में या हट जात है तो प्रकट हो जाता है। स्वास्थ्य हममें हे।
*
*स्वास्थ्य हमारा स्वभाव है।
*
*प्रेम हममें है, प्रेम हमारा स्वभाव है।
*
*इसलिए यह बात गलत है कि मनुष्य को समझाया जाए कि तुम प्रेम पैदा करो।  सोचना यह है कि प्रेम पैदा क्यों नहीं हो पा रहा है। क्या बाधा है, अड़चन  क्या है, रूकावट कहां डाल दी गई है। अगर कोई भी रूकावट न हो तो प्रेम  प्रगट होता ही, उसे सिखाने की और समझाने की कोई भी जरूरत नहीं है।
*
*अगर मनुष्य के ऊपर गलत संस्कृति और गलत संस्कार की धाराएं और बाधाएं न  हों, तो हर आदमी प्रेम को उपलब्ध होगा ही। यह अनिवार्यता है। प्रेम से  कोई बच ही नहीं सकता। प्रेम स्वभाव है।
*
*गंगा बहती है हिमालय से। बहेगी गंगा, उसके प्राण है। उसके पास जल है। वह  बहेगी और सागर को खोज ही लेगी। न किसी पुलिस वाले से पूछेगी, न किसी  पुरोहित से पूछेगी कि सागर कहां है। देखा किसी गंगा को चौरास्ते पर खड़े  होकर पुलिस वाले से पूछते कि सागर कहां है? उसके प्राणों में ही छिपी है  सागर की खोज। और ऊर्जा है तो पहाड़ तोड़गी, मैदान तोड़गी, और पहुंच जायेगी  सागर तक। सागर कितना ही दूर हो, कितना ही छिपा हो, खोज ही लेगी। और कोई  रास्ता नहीं है। कोई गाईड़ बुक नहीं है। कि जिससे पता लगा ले कि कहां से  जान है। लेकिन पहुंच जाती है।
*
*लेकिन बाँध बना दिये जाएं,चारों और परकोटे उठा दिये जाएं? प्रकृति की  बाधाओं को तो तोड़कर गंगा सागर तक पहुंच जाती है। लेकिन आदमी की  इंजीनियरिंग की बाधाएं खड़ी कर दी जाएं तो हो सकता है कि गंगा सागर तक न  पहुंच पाए यह भेद समझ लेना जरूरी है।*
*प्रकृति की कोई भी बाधा असल में बाधा नहीं है, इसलिए गंगा सागर तक पहुंच  जाती है। हिमालय को काटकर पहुंच जाती है। लेकिन अगर आदमी ईजाद करे,इंतजाम  करे,तो गंगा को सागर तक नहीं भी पहुंचने दे सकता है।*
*प्रकृति को तो एक सहयोग है, प्रकृति तो एक हार्मनी हे। वहां जो बाधा भी  दिखाई पड़ती है, वह भी शायद शक्ति को जगाने के लिए चुनौती है। वह जो विरोध  भी दिखाई पड़ता है, वह भी शायद भीतर प्राणों में जो छिपा है, उसे प्रकट  करने के लिए बुलावा है। वहां हम बीज को दबाते हैं जमीन में। दिखाई पड़ता है  कि जमीन की एक पर्त बीज के ऊपर पड़ी है, बाधा दे रही है। अगर वह पर्त न हो  ती तो बीज अंकुरित भी नहीं हो पाएगा। ऐसा दिखाई पड़ता है कि एक पर्त जमीन  की बीज को नीचे दबा रही है। लेकिन वह पर्त दबा इसलिए रही है। ताकि बीज दबे,  गले और टूट जाये और अंकुरित हो जाये। ऊपर से दिखायी पड़ता है कि वह जमीन  बाधा दे रही है। लेकिन वह जमीन मित्र है और सहयोग कर रही है बीज को प्रकट  करने में।
*
* प्रकृति तो एक हार्मनी है, एक संगीत पूर्ण लयबद्धता है।
*

----------


## Manavji

*एक सुबह, अभी सूरज भी निकलन हीं था। और एक मांझी नदी के किनारे पहुंच  गया था। उसका पैर किसी चीज से टकरा गया। झुककर उसने देखा। पत्थरों से भरा  हुआ एक झोला पडा था। उसने अपना जाल किनारे पर रख दिया,वह सुबह के सूरज के  उगने की प्रतीक्षा करने लगा। सूरज ऊग आया,वह अपना जाल फेंके और मछलियाँ  पकड़े। वह जो झोला उसे पडा हुआ मिला था, जिसमें पत्थर थे। वह एक-एक पत्थर  निकालकर शांत नदी में फेंकने लगा। सुबह के सन्नाटे में उन पत्थरों के  गिरने की छपाक की आवाज उसे बड़ी मधुर लग रही थी। उस पत्थर से बनी लहरे उसे  मुग्ध कर रही थी। वह एक-एक कर के पत्थर फेंकता रहा।
धीरे-धीरे सुबह का सूरज निकला, रोशनी हुई। तब तक उसने झोले के सारे पत्थर  फेंक दिये थे। सिर्फ एक पत्थर उसके हाथ में रह गया था। सूरज की रोशनी मे  देखते ही जैसे उसके ह्रदय की धड़कन बंद हो गई। सांस रूक गई। उसने जिन्हें  पत्थर समझा कर फेंक दिया था। वे हीरे-जवाहरात थे। लेकिन अब तो अंतिम हाथ  में बचा था, और वह पूरे झोले को फेंक चूका था। और वह रोने लगा, चिल्लाने  लगा। इतनी संपदा उसे मिल गयी थी कि अनंत जन्*मों के लिए काफी थी, लेकिन  अंधेरे में, अंजान अपरिचित, उसने उस सारी संपदा को पत्थर समझकर फेंक दिया  था।
 लेकिन फिर भी वह मछुआ सौभाग्यशाली था, क्योंकि अंतिम पत्थर फेंकने से  पहले सूरज निकल आया था और उसे दिखाई पड़ गया था कि उसके हाथ में हीरा है।  साधारणतया सभी लोग इतने भाग्यशाली नहीं होते। जिंदगी बीत जाती है, सूरज  नहीं निकलता, सुबह नहीं होती, सूरज की रोशनी नहीं आती। और सारे जीवन के  हीरे हम पत्थर समझकर फेंक चुके होते है।
 जीवन एक बड़ी संपदा है, लेकिन आदमी सिवाय उसे फेंकने और गंवाने के कुछ भी नहीं करता है।
 जीवन क्या है, यह भी पता नहीं चल पाता और हम उसे फेंक देते है। जीवन  में क्या छिपा है, कौन से राज, कौन से रहस्य, कौन सा स्वर्ग, कौन सा  आनंद, कौन सी मुक्ति, उन सब का कोई भी अनुभव नहीं हो पाता और जीवन हमारे  हाथ से रिक्त हो जाता है। 
 इन आने वाले तीन दिनों में जीवन की संपदा पर ये थोड़ी सी बातें मुझे  कहानी है। लेकिन जो लोग जीवन की संपदा को पत्थर मान कर बैठे है। वे कभी  आँख खोलकर देख पायेंगे कि जिन्हें उन्होंने पत्थर समझा है, वह  हीरे-माणिक है, यह बहुत कठिन है। और जिन लोगो ने जीवन को पत्थर मानकर  फेंकन में ही समय गंवा दिया है। अगर आज उनसे कोई कहने जाये कि जिन्हें तुम  पत्थर समझकर फेंक रहे थे। वहां हीरे-मोती भी थे तो वे नाराज होंगे। क्रोध  से भर जायेंगे। इसलिए नहीं कि जो बात कही गयी है वह गलत है, बल्कि इसलिए  कि यह बात इस बात का स्मरण दिलाती है। कि उन्होंने बहुत सी संपदा फेंक  दी।
 लेकिन चाहे हमने कितनी ही संपदा फेंक दी हो, अगर एक क्षण भी जीवन का शेष  है तो फिर भी हम कुछ बचा सकते है। और कुछ जान सकते है और कुछ पा सकते है।  जीवन की खोज में कभी भी इतनी देर नहीं होती कि कोई आदमी निराश होने का कारण  पाये।
 लेकिन हमने यह मान ही लिया है—अंधेरे में, अज्ञान में कि जीवन में कुछ  भी नहीं है सिवाय पत्थरों के। जो लोग ऐसा मानकर बैठ गये है, उन्होंने खोज  के पहले ही हार स्वीकार कर ली है।*

----------


## Manavji

*भाई अगर भारत में भी ऐसी कोई सस्कृति और सभ्यता हो जो सेक्स का समर्थन करती  हो तो हमे भी बताओ ! क्योकि जहा तक मुझे पता है हमारे यहाँ सेक्स सब से  गन्दी बात है जिस के बारे में आप्बदो के सामने बात भी नहीं कर सकते ! और  मेने सिर्फ नागे बाबा देखे हैं नग्न घूमते हुए ! पर उनका भी लिंग काम नहीं  करता है !
तो आपसे अनुरोध है की अगर ऐसी कोई जानकारी आपके पास है तो हमे उससे जरुर अवगत कराये !
धन्यवाद !*



> मित्र ओशो के ये विचार बिलकुल गलत है क्योंकि काफी संस्कृति मैं सेक्स के ज्ञान को विश्व साहित्य के लिये प्रस्तुत किया गया है ,,तथा अनेक सभ्यताओ मैं काम देवता की देवी देवता के समान पूजा की जाती है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *भाई अगर भारत में भी ऐसी कोई सस्कृति और सभ्यता हो जो सेक्स का समर्थन करती  हो तो हमे भी बताओ ! क्योकि जहा तक मुझे पता है हमारे यहाँ सेक्स सब से  गन्दी बात है जिस के बारे में आप्बदो के सामने बात भी नहीं कर सकते ! और  मेने सिर्फ नागे बाबा देखे हैं नग्न घूमते हुए ! पर उनका भी लिंग काम नहीं  करता है !
> तो आपसे अनुरोध है की अगर ऐसी कोई जानकारी आपके पास है तो हमे उससे जरुर अवगत कराये !
> धन्यवाद !*


मित्र भारत मैं अनेक जगह काम देवता के मंदिर है ,,ओर वातसायन का कामसूत्र पूरे विश्व मैं सेक्स का मार्गदर्शन कर रहा है ,भारत का प्रतिनिधित्व कर रहा है ॥

----------


## Manavji

*हजारों वर्षों से हमें एक बात मंत्र की तरह पढ़ाई जाती है। जीवन आसार  है, जीवन व्यर्थ हे, जीवन दु:ख है। सम्मोहन की तरह हमारे प्राणों पर यह  मंत्र दोहराया गया है कि जीवन व्यर्थ है, जीवन आसार है, जीवन छोड़ने  योग्य है। यह बात सुन-सुन कर धीरे-धीरे हमारे प्राणों में पत्थर की तरह  मजबूत होकर बैठ गयी है। इस बात के कारण जीवन आसार दिखाई पड़ने लगा है। जीवन  दुःख दिखाई पड़ने लगा है। इस बात के कारण जीवन ने सारा आनंद, सारा  प्रेम,सारा सौंदर्य खो दिया है। मनुष्य एक कुरूपता बन गया है। मनुष्य एक  दुःख का अड्डा बन गया है।
 और जब हमने यह मान ही लिया कि जीवन व्यर्थ, आसार है, तो उसे सार्थक  बनाने की सारी चेष्टा भी बंद हो गयी हो तो आश्चर्य नहीं है। अगर हमने यह  मान ही लिया है कि जीवन एक कुरूपता है ताक उसके भीतर सौंदर्य की खोज कैसे  हो सकती है। और अगर हमने यह मान ही लिया है कि जीवन सिर्फ छोड़ देने योग्य  है, तो जिसे छोड़ ही देना है। उसे सजाना, उसे खोजना, उसे निखारना,इसकी कोई  भी जरूरत नहीं है।
हम जीवन के साथ वैसा व्यवहार कर रहे है, जैसा कोई आदमी स्टेशन पर  विश्रामालय के साथ व्यवहार करता है। वेटिंग रूम के साथ व्यवहार करता है।  वह जानता है कि क्षण भर हम इस वेटिंग में ठहरे हुए है। क्षण भर बाद छोड़  देना है, इस वेटिंग रूम का प्रयोजन क्या है? क्या अर्थ है? वह वहां  मूंगफली के छिलके भी डालता है। पान भी थूक देता है। गंदा भी करता है और  सोचता है मुझे क्या प्रयोजन। क्षण भर बाद मुझे चले जाना है।
 जीवन के संबंध में भी हम इसी तरह का व्यवहार करते है। जहां से हमें  क्षण भर बाद चले जाना है। वहां सुन्दर और सत्य की खोज और निर्माण करने की  जरूरत क्या है?
 लेकिन मैं आपसे कहना चाहता हूं, जिंदगी जरूर हमें छोड़ कर चले जाना है;  लेकिन जो असली जिंदगी है, उसे हमें कभी भी छोड़ने का कोई उपाय नहीं है। हम  घर छोड़ देंगे,यह स्थान छोड़ देंगे; लेकिन जो जिंदगी का सत्य है, वह सदा  हमारे साथ होगा। वह हम स्वयं है। स्थान बदल जायेंगे बदल जायेंगे, लेकिन  जिंदगी…जिंदगी हमारे साथ होगी। उसके बदलने का कोई उपाय नहीं है।
और सवाल यह नहीं है कि जहां हम ठहरे थे उसे हमनें सुंदर किया था, जहां  हम रुके थे वहां हमने प्रीतिकर हवा पैदा की थी। जहां हम दो क्षण को ठहरे थे  वहां हमने आनंद की गीत गाया था। सवाल यह नहीं है कि वहां आनंद का गीत हमने  गाया था। सवाल यह है कि जिसने आनंद का गीत गया था, उसके भीतर आनंद के और  बड़ी संभावनाओं के द्वार खोल लिए। जिसने उस मकान को सुंदर बनाया था। उसने  और बड़े सौंदर्य को पाने की क्षमता उपलब्ध कर ली है। जिसने दो क्षण उस  वेटिंग रूम में भी प्रेम के बीताये थे, उसने और बड़े पर को पाने की पात्रता  अर्जित कर ली है।
 हम जो करते है उसी से हम निर्मित होते है। हमारा कृत्य अंतत: हमें  निर्मित करता है। हमें बनाता है। हम जो करते है, वहीं धीरे-धीरे हमारे  प्राण और हमारी आत्मा का निर्माता हो जाता है। जीवन के साथ हम क्या कर  रहे है,इस पर निर्भर करेगा कि हम कैसे निर्मित हो रहे है। जीवन के साथ  हमारा क्या व्यवहार है, इस पर निर्भर होगा कि हमारी आत्मा किन दिशाओं  में यात्रा करेगी। किन मार्गों पर जायेगी। किन नये जगत की खोज करेगी।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *सेक्स को औब्सैशन बना दिया है। सेक्स को रोग बना दिया है, धाव बना दिया है और सब विषाक्त कर दिया है।* *छोटे-छोटे बच्चों को समझाया जा रहा है कि सेक्स पाप है। लड़कियों को  समझाया जा रहा है, लड़कों को समझाया जो रहा के सेक्स पाप है।*


मित्र ये विचार भी गलत है बस लादे जा रहे है सेक्स को कही भी पाप नहीं कहा गया है ओर ना ही बच्चो को ये सिखाया जाता है ,,अगर ऐसा है तो इससे  संबन्धित जानकारी उपलभ्ध कराये ,,ओशो सिर्फ घूमा फिरा के सेक्स पे कुतर्क ओर झूठी बातों के आलावा कुछ नहीं बोल पाये ,,जिसके कारण काफी सीमित संख्या मैं उनके विचार को मानने वाले रह गए है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ओशो के आश्रम मैं केवल उनही को प्रवेश के लिये एचआईवी टेस्ट जरूरी था , जिनको पॉज़िटिव  पाया जाता था उनको प्रवेश बंद ,,इस प्रकार मनुष्यो से भेद -भाव रखने वाला कभी संत नहीं बन सकता ,,मानव अधिकार संघटन ओर अमेरिका इसके सख्त खिलाफ थे ,,इनका बोरिया बिस्तर अमेरिका से गोल कर दिया ।

----------


## Manavji

*हा हा हा मित्र आप हिमालय पे रहते है न तो सायद आपको भारत की असली परिस्थिति का ज्ञान नहीं है (मजाक)
भाई जहा आप रहते है हो सकता है 
वहा  पे सेक्स को गलत नजर से न देखते हो !
वह पे कभी कोई बलात्कार या दुष्कर्म का केस न हुआ हो !
वहा पे छोटे बच्चो को भी सेक्स के बारे में पूरी जानकारी दी जाती हो !
पर जहा तक में घुमा हूँ और जहा पे में रहता हूँ वहा तो सेक्स के बारे में कोई बात भी नहीं करता है !*



> मित्र ये विचार भी गलत है बस लादे जा रहे है सेक्स को कही भी पाप नहीं कहा गया है ओर ना ही बच्चो को ये सिखाया जाता है ,,अगर ऐसा है तो इससे  संबन्धित जानकारी उपलभ्ध कराये ,,ओशो सिर्फ घूमा फिरा के सेक्स पे कुतर्क ओर झूठी बातों के आलावा कुछ नहीं बोल पाये ,,जिसके कारण काफी सीमित संख्या मैं उनके विचार को मानने वाले रह गए है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *हा हा हा मित्र आप हिमालय पे रहते है न तो सायद आपको भारत की असली परिस्थिति का ज्ञान नहीं है (मजाक)
> भाई जहा आप रहते है हो सकता है 
> वहा  पे सेक्स को गलत नजर से न देखते हो !
> वह पे कभी कोई बलात्कार या दुष्कर्म का केस न हुआ हो !
> वहा पे छोटे बच्चो को भी सेक्स के बारे में पूरी जानकारी दी जाती हो !
> पर जहा तक में घुमा हूँ और जहा पे में रहता हूँ वहा तो सेक्स के बारे में कोई बात भी नहीं करता है !*


मित्र हंसी मजाक की पोस्ट ओर कटाक्ष उपयोग कर आप खुद ही मेरी बातो  पे मोहर लगा रहे है ,,सदस्य कहा रहते है ,,ये आपको बताने की जरूरत नहीं ,,आप भी कुतर्को पे उतार आये घोर .................................

----------


## Manavji

भाई इस बात की तो मुझे भी कोई जानकारी नहीं है !




> ओशो के आश्रम मैं केवल उनही को प्रवेश के लिये एचआईवी टेस्ट जरूरी था , जिनको पॉज़िटिव  पाया जाता था उनको प्रवेश बंद ,,इस प्रकार मनुष्यो से भेद -भाव रखने वाला कभी संत नहीं बन सकता ,,मानव अधिकार संघटन ओर अमेरिका इसके सख्त खिलाफ थे ,,इनका बोरिया बिस्तर अमेरिका से गोल कर दिया ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाई इस बात की तो मुझे भी कोई जानकारी नहीं है !


बचपन से समाचार पत्र मैं देखता आ रहा हूँ मित्र ।

----------


## Manavji

*जीवन के साथ हमारा व्यवहार हमें निर्मित करता है—यह अगर स्मरण हो, तो  शायद जीवन को आसार, व्यर्थ माने की दृष्टि हमें भ्रांत मालूम पड़ें; तो  शायद हमें जीवन को दुःख पूर्ण मानने की बात गलत मालूम पड़े, तो शायद हमें  जीवन से विरोध रूख अधार्मिक मालूम पड़े।
 लेकिन अब तक धर्म के नाम पर जीवन का विरोध ही सिखाया गया है। सच तो यह  है कि अब तक का सारा धर्म मृत्यु वादी है, जीवन वादी नहीं, उसकी दृष्टि  में मृत्यु के बाद जो है, वहीं महत्वपूर्ण है, मृत्यु के पहले जो है वह  महत्वपूर्ण नहीं है। अब तक के धर्म की दृष्टि में मृत्यु की पूजा है,  जीवन का सम्मान नहीं। जीवन के फूलों का आदर नहीं, मृत्यु के कुम्हला  गये, जा चुके, मिट गये, फूलों की क़ब्रों की , प्रशंसा और श्रद्धा है।
 अब तक का सारा धर्म चिन्तन कहता है कि मृत्यु के बाद क्या  है—स्वर्ग,मोक्ष, मृत्यु के पहले क्या है। उससे आज तक के धर्म को कोई  संबंध नहीं रहा है।
 और मैं आपसे कहना चाहता हूं कि मृत्यु के पहले जो है, अगर हम उसे ही  संभालने मे असमर्थ है, तो मृत्यु के बाद जो है उसे हम संभालने में कभी भी  समर्थ नहीं हो सकते। मृत्यु के पहले जो है अगर वहीं व्यर्थ छूट जाता है,  तो मृत्यु के बाद कभी भी सार्थकता की कोई गुंजाइश कोई पात्रता, हम अपने  में पैदा नहीं करा सकेंगे। मृत्यु की तैयारी भी इस जीवन में जो आसपास है  मौजूद है उस के द्वारा करनी है। मृत्यु के बाद भी अगर कोई लोक है, तो उस  लोक में हमें उसी का दर्शन होगा। जो हमने जीवन में अनुभव किया है। और  निर्मित किया है। लेकिन जीवन को भुला देने की,जीवन को विस्मरण कर देने की  बात ही अब तक नहीं की गई।
 मैं आपसे कहना चाहता हूं कि जीवन के अतिरिक्त न कोई परमात्मा है, न हो सकता है।
 मैं आपसे यह भी कहना चाहता हूं कि जीवन को साध लेना ही धर्म की साधना है  और जीवन में ही परम सत्य को अनुभव कर लेना मोक्ष को उपल्बध कर लेने की  पहली सीढ़ी है।
 जो जीवन को ही चूक जाते है वह और सब भी चूक जायेगा,यह निश्चित है।
 लेकिन अब तक का रूख उलटा रहा है। वह रूख कहता है, जीवन को छोड़ो। वह रूख  कहता है जीवन को त्यागों। वह यह नहीं कहता है कि जीवन में खोजों। वह यह  नहीं कहता है कि जीवन को जीने की कला सीख़ों। वह यह भी नहीं कहता है कि  जीवन को जीने पर निर्भर करता है कि जीवन कैसा मालुम पड़ता है। अगर जीवन  अंधकार पूर्ण मालूम पड़ता है, तो वह जीने का गलत ढंग है। यही जीवन आनंद की  वर्षा भी बन सकता है। आगर जीने का सही ढंग उपलब्ध हो जाये।
 धर्म जीवन की तरफ पीठ कर लेना नहीं है, जीवन की तरफ पूरी तरह आँख खोलना है।
 धर्म जीवन से भागना नहीं है, जीवन को पूरा आलिंगन में ले लेना है।
 धर्म है जीवन का पूरा साक्षात्कार।
 यही शायद कारण है कि आज तक के धर्म में सिर्फ बूढ़े लोग ही उत्सुक रहे  है। मंदिरों में जायें, चर्चों में, गिरजा घरों में, गुरु द्वारों में—और  वहां वृद्ध लोग दिखाई पड़ेंगे। वहां युवा दिखाई नहीं पड़ते, वहां बच्चे  दिखाई नहीं पड़ते,क्या करण है?
 एक ही कारण है। अब तक का हमारा धर्म सिर्फ बूढ़े लोगों का धर्म है। उन  लोगों का धर्म है, जिनकी मौत करीब आ रही है। और अब मौत से भयभीत हो गये है,  मौत के बाद की चिंता के संबंध में आतुर है, और जानना चाहते है कि मौत के  बाद क्या है।
 जो धर्म मौत पर आधारित है, वह धर्म पूरे जीवन को कैसे प्रभावित कर  सकेगा। जो धर्म मौत का चिंतन करता है, वह पृथ्वी को धार्मिक कैसे बना सकता  है।
 वह नहीं बना सका। पाँच हजार वर्षों की धार्मिक शिक्षा के बाद भी पृथ्वी  रोज-रोज अधार्मिक होती जा रही है। मंदिर है, मसजिदें है, चर्च है, पुजारी  है, पुरोहित है, सन्यासी है, लेकिन पृथ्वी धार्मिक नहीं हो सकी है। और  नहीं हो सकेगी। क्योंकि धर्म का आधार ही गलत है। धर्म कार आधार जीवन नहीं  है, धर्म का आधार मृत्यु है। धर्म का आधार खिलते हुए फूल नहीं है, कब्र  है। जिस धर्म का आधार मृत्यु है, वह धर्म अगर जीवन के प्राणों को स्पंदित  न कर पाता हो, तो इसमें आश्चर्य क्या है? जिम्मेवारी किस की है?
 मैं इन तीन दिनों में जीवन के धर्म के संबंध में बात करना चाहता हूं और  इसीलिए पहला सूत्र समझ लेना जरूरी है। और इस सूत्र के संबंध में आज तक  छिपाने की, दबाने की, भूल जाने की चेष्टा की गयी है। लेकिन जानने और खोजने  की नहीं। और उस भूलने और विस्मृत कर देने की चेष्टा के दुष्परिणाम सारे  जगत में व्याप्त हो गये है।
 मनुष्य के सामान्य जीवन के में केंद्रीय तत्व क्या है—परमात्मा? आत्मा? सत्य?
 नहीं,मनुष्य के प्राणों में, सामान्य मनुष्य के प्राणों में,जिसने  कोई खोज नहीं की, जिसने कोई यात्रा नहीं की। जिसने कोई साधना नहीं की। उसके  प्राणों की गहराई में क्या है—प्रार्थना? पूजा? नहीं,बिलकुल नहीं।
 अगर हम सामान्य मनुष्य के जीवन-ऊर्जा में खोज करें,उसकी जीवन शक्ति  को हम खोजने जायें तो न तो वहां परमात्मा है, न वहां पूजा है, न प्रार्थना  है,न ध्यान है, वहां कुछ और ही दिखाई देता है, जो दिखाई पड़ता है उसे  भूलने की चेष्टा की गई है। उसे जानने और समझने की नहीं।*

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> ओशो के आश्रम मैं केवल उनही को प्रवेश के लिये एचआईवी टेस्ट जरूरी था , जिनको पॉज़िटिव  पाया जाता था उनको प्रवेश बंद ,,इस प्रकार मनुष्यो से भेद -भाव रखने वाला कभी संत नहीं बन सकता ,,मानव अधिकार संघटन ओर अमेरिका इसके सख्त खिलाफ थे ,,इनका बोरिया बिस्तर अमेरिका से गोल कर दिया ।



मित्र अमेरीकावालो/सरकार कि बात को प्रमाणिक मानना उचित नही है उन्होने तो तालीबान तक को अपने स्वार्थ के लिऐ समर्थन कर दिया था ये बात ओर है कि वो हि भस्मासुर बन गया तब उसे होश आया! आम अमेरीकी तब भी औशो के समर्थन मे था

----------


## Manavji

हा हा हा भाई आप भी न 
अरे भाई इतना तो सोचो के जिस बन्दे के पीछे २-२ सरकारे (भारत और अमेरिका )  हाथ धो के पड़े हो तो उसके बारे में कोई समाचार पत्र या न्यूज चेनल कैसी खबर  दिखायेगा !
अब इसी बात से सोच के देखो के जिस बाबा रामदेव का हर चेनल पे गुणगान होता था उसी की भीड़ पीटी जा रही है !
उन्ही चेनलो पे और और उन्ही समाचार पत्रों में !
सब सत्ता का खेल है भाई !
बाकी जैसा आप उचित समझे !





> बचपन से समाचार पत्र मैं देखता आ रहा हूँ मित्र ।

----------


## Manavji

*क्या आपने कभी सोचा है? आप किसी आदमी का नाम भूल सकते है, जाति भूल  सकते है। चेहरा भूल सकते है? अगर मैं आप से मिलूं या मुझे आप मिलें तो मैं  सब भूल सकता हूं—कि आपका नाम क्या था,आपका चेहरा क्या था, आपकी जाति  क्या थी, उम्र क्या थी आप किस पद पर थे—सब भूल सकते है। लेकिन कभी आपको  ख्याल आया कि आप यह भूल सके है कि जिस से आप मिले थे वह आदमी था या औरत?  कभी आप भूल सकते है इस बात को कि जिससे आप मिले थे, वह पुरूष है या  स्त्री? नहीं यह बात आप कभी नहीं भूल सके होगें। क्या लेकिन? जब सारी  बातें भूल जाती है तो यह क्यों नहीं भूलता?
 हमारे भीतर मन में कहीं सेक्स बहुत अतिशय हो बैठा है। वह चौबीस घंटे  उबल रहा है। इसलिए सब बातें भूल जाती है। लेकिन यह बात नहीं भूलती है। हम  सतत सचेष्ट है।*

----------


## Manavji

*यह पृथ्वी तब तक स्वस्थ नहीं हो सकेगी, जब तक आदमी और स्त्रियों के  बीच यह दीवार और यह फासला खड़ा हुआ है। यह पृथ्वी तब तक कभी भी शांत नहीं  हो सकेगी,जब तक भीतर उबलती हुई आग है और उसके ऊपर हम जबरदस्ती बैठे हुए  है। उस आग को रोज दबाना पड़ता है। उस आग को प्रतिक्षण दबाये रखना पड़ता है।  वह आग हमको भी जला डालती है। सारा जीवन राख कर देती है। लेकिन फिर भी हम  विचार करने को राज़ी नहीं होते। यह आग क्या थी? और मैं आपसे कहता हूं अगर हम इस आग को समझ लें, तो यह आग दुश्मन नहीं  दोस्त है। अगर हम इस आग को समझ लें तो यह हमें जलायेगी नहीं, हमारे घर को  गर्म भी कर सकती है। सर्दियों में,और हमारी रोटियाँ भी सेक सकती है। और  हमारी जिंदगी में सहयोगी और मित्र भी हो सकती है।*

----------


## Manavji

लाखों साल तक आकाश में बिजली चमकती थी। कभी किसी के ऊपर गिरती थी और जान  ले लेती थी। कभी किसी ने सोचा भी नथा कि एक दिन घर के पंखा चलायेगी यह  बिजली। कभी यह रोशनी करेगी अंधेरे में, यह किसी ने नहीं सोचा था। आज—आज वही  बिजली हमारी साथी हो गयी है। क्यों?
बिजली की तरफ हम आँख मूंदकर खड़े हो जाते तो हम कभी बिजली के राज को न  समझ पाते और न कभी उसका उपयोग कर पाते। वह हमारी दुश्मन ही बनी रहती।  लेकिन नहीं, आदमी ने बिजली के प्रति दोस्ताना भाव बरता। उसने बिजली को  समझने की कोशिश की, उसने प्रयास किया जानने के और धीरे-धीरे बिजली उसकी  साथी हो गयी। आज बिना बिजली के क्षण भर जमीन पर रहना मुश्किल हो जाये।
 मनुष्य के भीतर बिजली से भी अधिक ताकत है सेक्स की।
 मनुष्य के भीतर अणु की शक्ति से भी बड़ी शक्ति है सेक्स की।

----------


## Manavji

*कभी आपने सोचा लेकिन, यह शक्ति क्या है और कैसे इसे रूपान्तरित करें?  एक छोटे-से अणु में इतनी शक्ति है कि हिरोशिमा का पूरा का नगर जिस में एक  लाख आदमी भस्म हो गये। लेकिन क्या आपने सोचा कि मनुष्य के काम की ऊर्जा  का एक अणु एक नये व्यक्ति को जन्म देता है। उस व्यक्ति में गांधी  पैदा हो सकता है, उस व्यक्ति में महावीर पैदा हो सकता है। उस व्यक्ति  में बुद्ध पैदा हो सकता है, क्राइस्ट पैदा हो सकता है, उससे आइन्सटीन  पैदा हो सकता है। और न्यूटन पैदा हो सकता है। एक छोटा सा अणु एक मनुष्य  की काम ऊर्जा का, एक गांधी को छिपाये हुए है। गांधी जैसा विराट व्यक्ति  पैदा हो सकता है।
 लेकिन हम सेक्स को समझने को राज़ी नहीं है। लेकिन हम सेक्स की ऊर्जा  के संबंध में बात करने की हिम्मत जुटाने को राज़ी नहीं है। कौन सा भय हमें  पकड़े हुए है कि जिससे सारे जीवन का जन्म होता है। उस शक्ति को हम समझना  नहीं चाहते?कौन सा डर है कौन सी घबराहट है?
 मैंने पिछली बम्बई की सभा में इस संबंध में कुछ बातें कहीं थी। तो बड़ी  घबराहट फैल गई। मुझे बहुत से पत्र पहुंचे कि आप इस तरह की बातें मत करें।  इस तरह की बात ही मत करें। मैं बहुत हैरान हुआ कि इस तरह की बात क्यों न  की जाये? अगर शक्ति है हमारे भीतर तो उसे जाना क्यों न जाये? क्यों ने  पहचाना जाये? और बिना जाने पहचाने, बिना उसके नियम समझे,हम उस शक्ति को और  ऊपर कैसे ले जा सकते है? पहचान से हम उसको जीत भी सकते है, बदल भी सकते  है, लेकिन बिना पहचाने तो हम उसके हाथ में ही मरेंगे और सड़ेंगे, और कभी  उससे मुक्त नहीं हो सकते।*

----------


## Manavji

जो लोग सेक्स क संबंध में बात करने की मनाही करते है, वे ही लोग पृथ्वी को सेक्स के गड्ढे में डाले हुए है। यह मैं आपसे कहना चाहता हूं,  जो लोग घबराते है और जो समझते है कि धर्म का सेक्स से कोई संबंध नहीं, वह  खुद तो पागल है ही, वे सारी पृथ्वी को पागल बनाने में सहयोग कर रहे है।
 धर्म का संबंध मनुष्य की ऊर्जा के ट्रांसफॉर्मेशन से है। धर्म का संबंध मनुष्य की शक्ति को रूपांतरित करने से है।
 धर्म चाहता है कि मनुष्य के व्यक्तित्व में जो छिपा है, वह  श्रेष्ठतम रूप से अभिव्यक्त हो जाये। धर्म चाहता है कि मनुष्य का जीवन निम्न से उच्च की एक यात्रा बने। पदार्थ से परमात्मा तक पहुंच जाये।
 लेकिन यह चाह तभी पूरी हो सकती है…..हम जहां जाना चाहते है, उस स्थान  को समझना उतना उपयोगी नहीं है। जितना उस स्थान को समझना उपयोगी है।  क्योंकि यह यात्रा कहां से शुरू करनी है।
 सेक्स है फैक्ट, सेक्स जो है वह तथ्य है मनुष्य के जीवन का। और  परमात्मा अभी दूर है। सेक्स हमारे जीवन का तथ्य हे। इस तथ्य को समझ कर  हम परमात्मा की यात्रा चल सकते है। लेकिन इसे बिना समझे एक इंच आगे नहीं  जा सकते। कोल्हू के बेल कि तरह इसी के आप पास घूमते रहेंगे।
 मैंने पिछली सभा में कहा था, कि मुझे ऐसा लगता है। हम जीवन की  वास्तविकता को समझने की भी तैयारी नहीं दिखाते। तो फिर हम और क्या कर सकते है। और आगे क्या हो सकता है। फिर ईश्वर की परमात्मा की सारी बातें  सान्त्वना ही, कोरी सान्त्वना की बातें है और झूठ है। क्*योंकि जीवन के परम सत्य चाहे कितने ही नग्न क्यों न हो, उन्हें जानना ही पड़ेगा।  समझना ही पड़ेगा।
 तो पहली बात तो यह जान लेना जरूरी है कि मनुष्य का जन्म सेक्स में  होता है। मनुष्य का सारा जीवन व्यक्तित्व सेक्स के अणुओं से बना हुआ  है। मनुष्य का सारा प्राण सेक्स की उर्जा से भरा हुआ है। जीवन की उर्जा  अर्थात काम की उर्जा। यह तो काम की ऊर्जा है, यह जा सेक्स की ऊर्जा है, यह  क्या है? यह क्यों हमारे जीवन को इतने जोर से आंदोलित करती है? क्यों  हमारे जीवन को इतना प्रभावित करती है? क्यों हम धूम-धूम कर सेक्स के  आस-पास, उसके ईद-गिर्द ही चक्कर लगाते है। और समाप्त हो जाते है। कौन सा  आकर्षण है इसका?

----------


## Manavji

*हजारों साल से ऋषि,मुनि इंकार कर रहे है, लेकिन आदमी प्रभावित नहीं हुआ  मालूम पड़ता। हजारों साल से वे कह रहे है कि मुख मोड़ लो इससे। दूर हट जाओ  इससे। सेक्स की कल्पना और काम वासना छोड़ दो। चित से निकाल डालों ये सारे  सपने।
 लेकिन आदमी के चित से यह सपने निकले ही नहीं। कभी निकल भी नहीं सकते है  इस भांति। बल्कि मैं तो इतना हैरान हुआ हूं—इतना हैरान हुआ हूं। वेश्याओं  से भी मिला हुं, लेकिन वेश्याओं ने मुझसे सेक्स की बात नहीं की।  उन्होंने आत्म, परमात्मा के संबंध में पूछताछ की। और मैं साधु  संन्यासियों से भी मिला हूं। वे जब भी अकेले में मिलते है तो सिवाये सेक्स  के और किसी बात के संबंध में पूछताछ नहीं करते। मैं बहुत हैरान हुआ। मैं  हैरान हुआ हूं इस बात को जानकर कि साधु-संन्यासियों को जो निरंतर इसके  विरोध में बोल रहे है, वे खुद ही चितके तल पर वहीं ग्रसित है। वहीं परेशान  है। तो जनता से आत्मा परमात्मा की बातें करते है, लेकिन भीतर उनके भी  समस्या वही है। होगी भी। स्वाभाविक है, क्योंकि हमने उस समस्या को समझने की भी  चेष्टा नहीं की है। हमने उस ऊर्जा के नियम भी जानने नहीं चाहे है। हमने  कभी यह भी नहीं पूछा कि मनुष्य का इतना आकर्षण क्यों है। कौन सिखाता है,  सेक्स आपको।
सारी दूनिया तो सीखने के विरोध में सारे उपाय करती है। मॉं-बाप चेष्टा करते है कि बच्चे को पता न चल जाये। शिक्षक चेष्टा करता है। धर्म शास्त्र चेष्टा करते है कहीं स्कूल नहीं, कहीं कोई युनिवर्सिटी नहीं।  लेकिन आदमी अचानक एक दिन पाता है कि सारे प्राण काम की आतुरता से भर गये  है। यह कैसे हो जाता है। बिना सिखाये ये क्या होता है।
 सत्य की शिक्षा दी जाती है। प्रेम की शिक्षा दी जाती है। उसका तो कोई  पता नहीं चलता। सेक्स का आकर्षण इतना प्रबल है, इतना नैसर्गिक केंद्र  क्या है, जरूर इसमें कोई रहस्य है और इसे समझना जरूरी है। तो शायद हम  इससे मुक्त भी हो सकते है।
 पहली बात तो यह है कि मनुष्य के प्राणों में जो सेक्स का आकर्षण है।  वह वस्तुत: सेक्स का आकर्षण नहीं है। मनुष्य के प्राणों में जो काम  वासना है, वह वस्तुत: काम की वासना नहीं है, इसलिए हर आदमी काम के कृत्य  के बाद पछताता है। दुःखी होता है पीडित होता है। सोचता है कि इससे मुक्त  हो जाऊँ। यह क्या है?
 लेकिन आकर्षण शायद कोई दूसरा है। और वह आकर्षण बहुत रिलीजस, बहुत  धार्मिक अर्थ रखता है। वह आकर्षण यह है…..कि मनुष्य के सामान्य जीवन में  सिवाय सेक्स की अनुभूति के वह कभी भी अपने गहरे से गहरे प्राणों में नहीं  उतर पाता है। और किसी क्षण में कभी गहरे नहीं उतरता है। दुकान करता है,  धंधा करता है। यश कमाता है, पैसा कमाता है, लेकिन एक अनुभव काम का, संभोग  का, उसे गहरे ले जाता है। और उसकी गहराई में दो घटनायें घटती है, एक संभोग  के अनुभव में अहंकार विसर्जित हो जाता है। इगोलेसनेस पैदा हो जाती है।  एक क्षण के लिए अहंकार नहीं रह जाता, एक क्षण को यह याद भी नहीं रह जाता कि  मैं हूं।
 क्या आपको पता है, धर्म में श्रेष्ठतम अनुभव में मैं बिलकुल मिट  जाता है। अहंकार बिलकुल शून्य हो जाता है। सेक्स के अनुभव में क्षण भर को  अहंकार मिटता है। लगता है कि हूं या नहीं। एक क्षण को विलीन हो जाता है  मेरा पन का भाव।
 दूसरी घटना घटती है। एक क्षण के लिए समय मट जाता है टाइमलेसनेस पैदा  हो जाती है। जीसस ने कहा है समाधि के संबंध में: देयर शैल बी टाईम नौ  लांगर। समाधि का जो अनुभव है वहां समय नहीं रह जाता है। वह कालातीत है।  समय बिलकुल विलीन हो जाता है। न कोई अतीत है, न कोई भविष्
शुद्ध वर्तमान  रह जाता है।*

----------


## Manavji

*सेक्स के अनुभव में यह दूसरी घटना घटती है। न कोई अतीत रह जाता है , न  कोई भविष्य। मिट जाता है, एक क्षण के लिए समय विलीन हो जाता है।
 यह धर्म अनुभूति के लिए सर्वाधिक महत्वपूर्ण तत्व है—इगोलेसनेस, टाइमलेसनेस।
 दो तत्व है, जिसकी वजह से आदमी सेक्स की तरफ आतुर होता है और पागल  होता है। वह आतुरता स्त्री के शरीर के लिए नहीं है पुरूष के शरीर के लिए  स्त्री की है। वह आतुरता शरीर के लिए बिलकुल भी नहीं है। वह आतुरता किसी  और ही बात के लिए है। वह आतुरता है—अहंकार शून्यता का अनुभव, समय शून्यता  का अनुभव।
 लेकिन समय-शून्य और अहंकार शून्य होने के लिए आतुरता क्यों है?  क्योंकि जैसे ही अहंकार मिटता है, आत्मा की झलक उपलब्ध होती है। जैसे ही  समय मिटता है, परमात्मा की झलक मिलनी शुरू हो जाती है।
 एक क्षण की होती है यह घटना, लेकिन उस एक क्षण के लिए मनुष्य कितनी ही  ऊर्जा, कितनी ही शक्ति खोने को तैयार है। शक्ति खोने के कारण पछतावा है  बाद में कि शक्ति क्षीण हुई शक्ति का अपव्यय हुआ। और उसे पता हे कि  शक्ति जितनी क्षीण होती है मौत उतनी करीब आती है।
 कुछ पशुओं में तो एक ही संभोग के बाद नर की मृत्यु हो जाती है। कुछ  कीड़े तो एक ही संभोग कर पाते है और संभोग करते ही समाप्त हो जाते है।  अफ्रीका में एक मकड़ा होता है। वह एक ही संभोग कर पाता है और संभोग की हालत  में ही मर जाता है। इतनी ऊर्जा क्षीण हो जाती है।
 मनुष्य को यह अनुभव में आ गया बहुत पहले कि सेक्स का अनुभव शक्ति को  क्षीण करता है। जीवन ऊर्जा कम होती है। और धीरे-धीरे मौत करीब आती है।  पछतावा है आदमी के प्राणों में, पछताने के बाद फिर पाता है घड़ी भर बाद कि  वही आतुरता है। निश्*चित ही इस आतुरता में कुछ और अर्थ है, जो समझ लेना  जरूरी है।*

----------


## Manavji

*सेक्स की आतुरता में कोई रिलीजस अनुभव है, कोई आत्मिक अनुभव हे। उस  अनुभव को अगर हम देख पाये तो हम सेक्स के ऊपर उठ सकते है। अगर उस अनुभव को  हम न देख पाये तो हम सेक्स में ही जियेंगे और मर जायेंगे। उस अनुभव को  अगर हम देख पाये—अँधेरी रात है और अंधेरी रात में बिजली चमकती है। बिजली की  चमक अगर हमें दिखाई पड़ जाये और बिजली को हम समझ लें तो अंधेरी रात को हम  मिटा भी सकते है। लेकिन अगर हम यह समझ लें कि अंधेरी रात के कारण बिजली  चमकती है तो फिर हम अंधेरी रात को और धना करने की कोशिश करेंगे, ताकि बिजली  की चमक और गहरी हो।
मैं आपसे कहना चाहता हूं कि संभोग का इतना आकर्षण क्षणिक समाधि के लिए  है। और संभोग से आप उस दिन मुक्त होंगे। जिस दिन आपको समाधि बिना संभोग के  मिलना शुरू हो जायेगी। उसी दिन संभोग से आप मुक्त हो जायेंगे, सेक्स से  मुक्त हो जायेंगे।
क्योंकि एक आदमी हजारा रूपये खोकर थोड़ा सा अनुभव पाता हो और कल हम उसे  बता दें कि रूपये खोने की कोई जरूरत नहीं है, इस अनुभव की जो खदानें भरी  पड़ी है। तुम चलो इस रास्ते से और उस अनुभव को पा लो। तो फिर वह हजार  रूपये खोकर उस अनुभव को खरीदने बाजार में नहीं जायेगा।
सेक्स जिस अनुभूति को लाता है। अगर वह अनुभूति किन्हीं और मार्गों से  उपलब्ध हो सके, तो आदमी को चित सेक्स की तरफ बढ़ना, अपने आप बंद हो जाता  है। उसका चित एक नयी दिशा लेनी शुरू कर देता है।
इस लिए मैं कहता हूं कि जगत में समाधि का पहला अनुभव मनुष्य को सेक्स से ही उपलब्ध हुआ है।*

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

भाई लोगो ओशो भी आखिर एक इंसान ही थे उनके कुछ विचार गलत भी हौ सकते है और उन्हौने खुद कहा है कि ये मेरे अपने विचार है अब कोई जरूरी नहीँ है कि तुम इन पर चलो।
किन्तु समग्र रूप मे मुझे तो औशो के अधिकतर विचार सत्यता के निकट जान पड़ते हैँ

----------


## Manavji

*आपने बिलकुल सही कहा मित्र !
वैसे भी ये सूत्र किसी ( ओशो) की महिमा का गान करने के लिए नहीं है !
ये सिर्फ कुछ ऐसे विचारो को दुनिया के सामने लाने के लिए है जिस से हम आज तक अनजान रहे !
आगे तो हम पर डिपेंड करता है के हम भी इन बातो पर विचार करके सत्यता का पता लगाने की कोसिस करते है या !
उन्ही पुराने रीती रिवाजो पर चलते रहेंगे जिन पर चलना हमे बचपन से सिखाया गया है !*



> भाई लोगो ओशो भी आखिर एक इंसान ही थे उनके कुछ विचार गलत भी हौ सकते है और उन्हौने खुद कहा है कि ये मेरे अपने विचार है अब कोई जरूरी नहीँ है कि तुम इन पर चलो।
> किन्तु समग्र रूप मे मुझे तो औशो के अधिकतर विचार सत्यता के निकट जान पड़ते हैँ

----------


## Manavji

*दोस्तों ये बात बिलकुल सत्य है इसे आपने किसी न किसी रूप में जरुर महसूस किया होगा !
अगर एक हवाई जहाज गिर पड़े तो आपको सबसे पहले उस हवाई जहाज में अगर पायलट  हो ओर आप उसके पास जाएं—उसकी लाश के पास तो आपको पहला प्रश्न क्या उठेगा,  मन में।
क्या आपको ख्याल आयेगा—यह हिन्दू है या मुसलमान? नहीं।
क्या  आपको ख्याल आयेगा कि यह भारतीय है या कि चीनी? नहीं।
आपको पहला ख्याल  आयेगा—वह आदमी है या औरत? पहला प्रश्न आपके मन में उठेगा, वह स्त्री है  या पुरूष?
क्या आपको ख्याल है इस बात का कि वह प्रश्न क्यों सबसे पहले  ख्याल में आता है?
भीतर दबा हुआ सेक्स है। उस सेक्स के दमन की वजह से  बाहर स्त्रीयां और पुरूष अतिशय उभर कर दिखायी पड़ती है।*

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

इस सूत्र के तो भाग्य खुल गये जो इतने सदस्य और गैस्ट इसमे विचरण कर रहे है और चर्चा से तो समझ बढ़ती है ईसके लिऐ बधाई के पात्र हैं मानव जी......ईनका आभार

----------


## Manavji

भाई आभार मेरा या आपका नहीं बल्कि आभार तो हम सब को मिलके इन विचारो का  करना चाहिए जिन विचारो ने एक नए युग को जन्म देने की कोसिस की है !
हाँ एक बात और दरअसल मुझे ये नहीं पता चलता के इस सूत्र में कितने गेस्ट और  कितने सदस्य भ्रमण कर रहे है ! ये कैसे पता चलेगा कृपया PM करे !



> इस सूत्र के तो भाग्य खुल गये जो इतने सदस्य और गैस्ट इसमे विचरण कर रहे है और चर्चा से तो समझ बढ़ती है ईसके लिऐ बधाई के पात्र हैं मानव जी......ईनका आभार

----------


## Badtameez

> *में कहूँगा की हमारे पूर्वजो ने हमे हमेशा चु******* बनाया है ! ब्रहमचर्य  के नाम पे सेक्स को दबाके एक ऐसी मानसिक बीमारी पैदा कर दी है जिसके कारण  हर रोज कही न कही बलात्कार जैसी घटनाये होती है ! २-२ साल के मासूम बचो को  भी नहीं बख्सते ऐसी मानसिकता वाले लोग!*





> [SIZE=4][B]नमस्कार दोस्तों मुझे लगने लगा है के अब हम लोगो को न तो किसी ज्ञान की जरुरत है और न ही किसी ज्ञान बाटने वाले की !
>  
> अब हम भारतवासी पूरी तरह अश्लीलता से ग्रस्त हो चुके हैं और हमे और कुछ भी दिखाई नहीं देता !
> 
> ------------------ 
> हमारी रूचि सिर्फ उसी साहित्य में है जो हमे वासना की आग में धकेलता है !
> --------------------
>  और ऐसे (ओशो) साहित्य का हमारे जीवन में कोई महत्व नहीं है !
> और हम इस पर विचार तो क्या इसके बारे में बात भी नहीं करना चाहते !


मित्र ! मैं ओशो के विचार से काफी हद तक सहमत हूँ, परन्तु पूरी तरह से नहीं।
ओशो कहते हैं कि वासना को दबाना नहीं चाहिए और आप भी मानते हैं फिर मंच पर जो लोग अश्लील साहित्य पढ़कर/चित्र देखकर वासना में डूब रहे हैं और अपने सेक्स को उजागर कर रहे हैं, उन लोगों का आप विरोध क्यों कर रहे हैं?
----------------------

----------


## Badtameez

मित्र, सेक्स पर जो ओशो का विचार है, उसके अनुसार 'सेक्स दबाना नहीं चाहिए'।
आपने एक जगह कहा है कि भारतीय ऋषि-महर्षि, बुद्ध, विवेकानन्द आदि लोगों ने ब्रह्मचर्य का पाठ पढ़ाया है फिर भी हमारे समाज में सुधार नहीं हुआ बल्कि बलात्कार जैसी घटनाएँ बढ़ी ही हैं।
चलिए मान लेते हैं कि ब्रह्मचर्य का पाठ पढाने से ही समाज में ये सब हो रहा है।
------------
यदि सेक्स को दबाने से समाज में अश्लीलता बढ रही है तो सेक्स में डूबने से या सेक्स को जागृत करने से क्या अश्लीलता रुक जाएगी ?

----------


## Badtameez

> *दुख और सेक्स : जहाँ से हमारे सुख दु:खों में रूपांतरित होते हैं, वह सीमा रेखा  है जहाँ नीचे दु:ख है, ऊपर सुख है इसलिए दु:खी आदमी सेक्सुअली हो जाता है।  बहुत सुखी आदमी नॉन-सेक्सुअल हो जाता है क्योंकि उसके लिए एक ही सुख है।  जैसे दरिद्र समाज है, दीन समाज है, दु:खी समाज है,  तो वह एकदम बच्चे पैदा  करेगा। गरीब आदमी जितने बच्चे पैदा करता है, अमीर आदमी नहीं करता। अमीर  आदमी को अकसर बच्चे गोद लेने पड़ते हैं!
> 
> उसका  कारण है। गरीब आदमी एकदम बच्चे पैदा करता है। उसके पास एक ही सुख है, बाकी  सब दु:ख ही *दु:ख हैं। इस दु:ख से बचने के लिए एक ही मौका है उसके पास कि  वह सेक्स में चला जाए। वह ही उसके लिए एकमात्र सुख का अनुभव है, जो उसे हो  सकता है। वह वही है।*


मैं इस बात से सहमत नहीं हूँ।
यदि गरीब आदमी पढा लिखा हो अथवा  छोटा परिवार का महत्व समझता हो तो वो कभी भी अधिक बच्चे पैदा नहीं करेगा और यही सत्य है, मैंने देखा है।
और अमीर लोग कम ही बच्चे पैदा करते हैं ये बात पर्ण रूप से सत्य नहीं है। हमारे कस्बें में बहुत से सम्पन्न लोग हैं जिनके पाँच या उससे अधिक बच्चे हैं।

----------


## Manavji

> मित्र ! मैं ओशो के विचार से काफी हद तक सहमत हूँ, परन्तु पूरी तरह से नहीं।
> ओशो कहते हैं कि वासना को दबाना नहीं चाहिए और आप भी मानते हैं फिर मंच पर जो लोग अश्लील साहित्य पढ़कर/चित्र देखकर वासना में डूब रहे हैं और अपने सेक्स को उजागर कर रहे हैं, उन लोगों का आप विरोध क्यों कर रहे हैं?
> ----------------------



मित्र आपने एक अति सुन्दर प्रश्न पूछा है ! और जहा तक हो सकेगा में आपको एक आश्वस्त करने वाला उतर देने की कोसिस करूँगा !
मित्र सबसे पहली बात तो ये सूत्र महिमा गान के लिए है ही नहीं ! और न ही हमे ओशो के विचारो के प्रति सहमती चाहिए !
बल्कि हमे तो कही न कही असहमति की जरुरत है जिससे इन विचारो को और भी सक्तिशाली और स्टिक बनाया जा सके !
और आप जहा असहमत हो वहा पर अपने विचार रख दो हो सकता के हमे ओशो से भी अच्छा विचारक मिल जाये ! 
ये बात सिर्फ आपके लिए नहीं है बल्कि हर उस हिन्दुस्तानी के लिए है जो एक नए समाज की सुरुआत चाहता है !
में आशा करता करता हु आपसे पूर्ण सहयोग की !

दरअसल ओशो जी ने कहा है के सेक्स को दबाओ मत बल्कि उसे समझो !
और जो लोग कही भी  अश्लील साहित्य पढ़कर/चित्र देखकर वासना में डूब रहे हैं और अपने सेक्स को उजागर कर रहे हैं !
दरअसल में भी उनमे से एक हूँ ! हम सब को जरुरत है इस चीज को समझने की ! 
मेरे ख्याल से आप मेरी एक बात से जरुर सहमत होंगे के इंसान को जिस चीज की कमी होती है वो उसकी तरफ ही ज्यादा भागता है ! 
अगर हमारा समाज ऐसा हो जाये जिसमे हम सेक्स के बारे  में खुल के  बात कर  सके तो फिर हमे न तो अश्लील मेग्जिन खरीदने की जरुरत पड़ेगी न ऐसी फिल्मे  देखने का दिल करेगा !
क्योकि अगर आप को दाल रोटी घर पे रोज मिलती है और आपका कही बहार जाके खाने  का प्रोग्राम है तो आप वहां दाल रोटी थोड़ी न खाओगे कुछ तो टेस्ट बदलोगे  अपना !
आप इस बात को ऐसे भी समझ सकते हैंजैसे अगर आप कोई बोले के भाई आपको पूरी  मार्केट में नग्न घूमना है वो भी आराम से तो सोचो आप पे क्या बीतेगी क्या  आप घूम पाओगे !
पर यही काम (नग्न होगे घुमने वाला ) नागे बाबा बड़ी आसानी से करते है क्योकि वो जानते है सरीर को !
देखो में ये नहीं कहूँगा के इंसान को कपडे नहीं पहनने चाहिए चाहिए  !
पर इतना जरुर कहूँगा की क्या किसी किसी कुत्ते बिल्ली या भैंस आदि को देख कर आपको लगा है के हाय ये तो नंगे है कितने गन्दे है !
बल्कि अगर कोई लाचारी में भी किसी सार्वजनिक स्थान पे नग्न हो तो लोग उसके बारे में क्या बोलते  है !
में बात को कही और घुमाने की बजाये सिर्फ ये कहना चाहता हूँ के अगर सब को  सुरुआत से सिर्फ सच्चा ज्ञान दिया जाये  इस सरीर का और काम (सेक्स) का बोध  कराया जाये तो ऐसी ब्लात्कार्र और दुष्कर्म वाली तो नौबत ही नहीं आएगी  क्योकि ये कार्य दबी हुई इच्छाओ के कारन होते है ! और अगर हम इस बारे में  खुल के बात करेगे वास्तविक तौर पर (कम्पुटर पर नहीं ) तो कुछ दबा हुआ ही  नहीं रहेगा !
आशा करता हु के आप कोई और प्रश्न पूछ कर भी हमे क्रतार्थ करेंगे ! 
आपके अगले प्रश्न का इन्तजार !





> मित्र, सेक्स पर जो ओशो का विचार है, उसके अनुसार 'सेक्स दबाना नहीं चाहिए'।
> आपने एक जगह कहा है कि भारतीय ऋषि-महर्षि, बुद्ध, विवेकानन्द आदि लोगों ने ब्रह्मचर्य का पाठ पढ़ाया है फिर भी हमारे समाज में सुधार नहीं हुआ बल्कि बलात्कार जैसी घटनाएँ बढ़ी ही हैं।
> चलिए मान लेते हैं कि ब्रह्मचर्य का पाठ पढाने से ही समाज में ये सब हो रहा है।
> ------------
> यदि सेक्स को दबाने से समाज में अश्लीलता बढ रही है तो सेक्स में डूबने से या सेक्स को जागृत करने से क्या अश्लीलता रुक जाएगी ?

----------


## Badtameez

मुझे अनुभूति हो रही है कि मैं उम्र के ऐसे पङाव पर हूँ जहाँ से इन जैसे दार्शनिकों महापुरूषों के बारे में जानने तथा उनके विचारों को समझने की चेष्टा शुरू कर देनी चाहिए।
मानव जी, मैं आगे भी प्रश्न पूछूँगा। हो सकता है कि मेरे प्रश्न में बचपना दिखाई दे। ऐसे में क्षमा कीजिएगा।
तर्क-वितर्क करने के लिए सम्पूर्ण ज्ञान के साथ-साथ कुछ जीवन का अनुभव भी होना चाहिए। अभी मुझे महाविद्यालय की पुस्तकों के अलावा ज्यादा ज्ञान और जीवन का अनुभव नहीं। अत: ठीक से तर्क-वितर्क नहीं कर सकूँगा।

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र आपने एक अति सुन्दर प्रश्न पूछा है ! और जहा तक हो सकेगा में आपको एक आश्वस्त करने वाला उतर देने की कोसिस करूँगा !
> मित्र सबसे पहली बात तो ये सूत्र महिमा गान के लिए है ही नहीं ! और न ही हमे ओशो के विचारो के प्रति सहमती चाहिए !
> बल्कि हमे तो कही न कही असहमति की जरुरत है जिससे इन विचारो को और भी सक्तिशाली और स्टिक बनाया जा सके !
> और आप जहा असहमत हो वहा पर अपने विचार रख दो हो सकता के हमे ओशो से भी अच्छा विचारक मिल जाये ! 
> ये बात सिर्फ आपके लिए नहीं है बल्कि हर उस हिन्दुस्तानी के लिए है जो एक नए समाज की सुरुआत चाहता है !
> में आशा करता करता हु आपसे पूर्ण सहयोग की !
> 
> दरअसल ओशो जी ने कहा है के सेक्स को दबाओ मत बल्कि उसे समझो !
> और जो लोग कही भी  अश्लील साहित्य पढ़कर/चित्र देखकर वासना में डूब रहे हैं और अपने सेक्स को उजागर कर रहे हैं !
> ...


मित्र, बहुत सुन्दर उत्तर है।
आपने उत्तर में जो विचार रखे हैं उस विचार का पालन पश्चिमी देशों में भरपूर मात्रा में होता है।
सुना है कि पश्चिम के देशों में लोग सेक्स के प्रति खुला नजरिया रखते हैं। इतना सब होने के बाद भी वहाँ बलात्कार जैसे कुकृत्य होते ही रहते हैं (सुनने में आता है)।
आखिर ऐसा क्यों?

----------


## Manavji

हा हा हा भाई क्षमा वाली कोई बात नहीं है दरअसल हम कोई पक्ष विपक्ष की लड़ाई नहीं लड़ रहे है !
इस बात को आप ऐसे समझ सकते हो जैसे अब हमे कोयला  मिला है और हमे इसका रुपन्त्र्ण करके इसे हीरे में परिवर्तित करना है !
और ये काम हम सिर्फ अपने विचारो में शुद्धिकरण करके ही कर सके है !
वैसे भी तो TV  पर ऐड आती रहती है के आईडिया (विचार)  CAN  change  यौर लाइफ



> मुझे अनुभूति हो रही है कि मैं उम्र के ऐसे पङाव पर हूँ जहाँ से इन जैसे दार्शनिकों महापुरूषों के बारे में जानने तथा उनके विचारों को समझने की चेष्टा शुरू कर देनी चाहिए।
> मानव जी, मैं आगे भी प्रश्न पूछूँगा। हो सकता है कि मेरे प्रश्न में बचपना दिखाई दे। ऐसे में क्षमा कीजिएगा।
> तर्क-वितर्क करने के लिए सम्पूर्ण ज्ञान के साथ-साथ कुछ जीवन का अनुभव भी होना चाहिए। अभी मुझे महाविद्यालय की पुस्तकों के अलावा ज्यादा ज्ञान और जीवन का अनुभव नहीं। अत: ठीक से तर्क-वितर्क नहीं कर सकूँगा।

----------


## Manavji

एक और सुन्दर प्रश्न !
देखो भाई मेरे विचार कुछ ऐसा कहते हैं के अगर हम न्याय करने लगे तो कही न कही कोई न कोई गलत फैसला जरुर हो जाता है !
वैसा ही पश्चिमी संस्कृति के साथ है ! वहा पर जिन्होंने भी सेक्स को समझा  है और उस के प्रति खुला नजरिया अपनाया है ! वो तो इस टेंसन से ही मुक्त हो  गये है !
पर ये तो है नहीं के वहा सब के विचार एक सामान होंगे !
कुछ रुढ़िवादी भी होंगे और कुछ समाज से त्रिस्क्र्त लोग भी होंगे ! जैसे हमारे यहाँ भी होते है !
बस ये समझ लो के वहा (पश्चिम) के बलात्कार सम्बन्धी अपराध इन्ही के कारनामे हैं !
विचार मेरे निजी है पर सत्यता के करीब हैं ! आप खुद सोच सकते हो !




> मित्र, बहुत सुन्दर उत्तर है।
> आपने उत्तर में जो विचार रखे हैं उस विचार का पालन पश्चिमी देशों में भरपूर मात्रा में होता है।
> सुना है कि पश्चिम के देशों में लोग सेक्स के प्रति खुला नजरिया रखते हैं। इतना सब होने के बाद भी वहाँ बलात्कार जैसे कुकृत्य होते ही रहते हैं (सुनने में आता है)।
> आखिर ऐसा क्यों?

----------


## Badtameez

अमेरिक जैसे देश में जहाँ पर सेक्स के प्रति लोग बिल्कुल खुले हैं। वो अपनी सेक्स इच्छाओं को नहीं दबाते हैं फिर भी वहाँ बलात्कार होता है। नेट से ली गई जानकारी देखें-

अमेरिका में बलात्कार की दर सबसे ज़्यादा है
अमेरिका को दुनियाँ का सबसे उन्नत देश समझा जाता है सन 1990 ई. की FBI रिपोर्ट से पता चलता है कि अमेरिका में उस साल 1,02555 बलात्कार की घटनाएँ दर्ज की गयी रिपोर्ट में यह बात भी बताई गयी है कि इस तरह की कुल घटनाओं में से केवल 16 प्रतिशत ही प्रकाश में आ पाई हैं इस प्रकार 1990 ई. की बलात्कार की घटना का सही अंदाज़ा लगाने के लिए उपरोक्त संख्या को 6.25 गुना करके जो योग सामने आता है वह है 6,40,968 इस पूरी संख्या को 365 दिनों में बनता जाये तो प्रतिदिन के लिहाज से 1756 संख्या सामने आती है
एक दूसरी रिपोर्ट के अनुसार अमेरिका में प्रतिदिन 1900 घटनाएँ पेश आती हैं.
Nationl Crime Victimization Survey Bureau of Justice Statistics (U.S. of Justice) के अनुसार 1996 में 3,07000 घटनाएँ दर्ज हुईं लेकिन सही घटनाओं की केवल 31 प्रतिशतही घटनाएँ दर्ज हुईं इस प्रकार 3,07000x 3,226 = 9,90,322 बलात्कार की घटनाएँ सन 1996 में हुईं ज़रा विचार करें हर 32 सेकंड में एक बलात्कार होता है

----------


## Badtameez

अब संध्या में बातें करेंगे मित्र!

----------


## Manavji

मित्र में आपकी और बातो का जवाब जल्द ही दूंगा और आपको ये भी बताऊंगा के  अगर सम्भोग से समाधि मिलती है तो इतने बलात्कार और दुष्कर्म क्यों हो रहे  है !
पर उसमे थोडा वक्त लगेगा क्योकि मुझे ज्यादा टाइपिंग का अभ्यास नहीं है ! तो फिर रात को देखता हु तब तक आप अपने विचार जरुर रखिये !
धन्यवाद ! और हाँ GROOPJI  एक बार आके फिर दिखाई ही नहीं दिए कहा हो भाई ! आपका इन्तजार है !




> अमेरिक जैसे देश में जहाँ पर सेक्स के प्रति लोग बिल्कुल खुले हैं। वो अपनी सेक्स इच्छाओं को नहीं दबाते हैं फिर भी वहाँ बलात्कार होता है। नेट से ली गई जानकारी देखें-
> 
> अमेरिका में बलात्कार की दर सबसे ज़्यादा है
> अमेरिका को दुनियाँ का सबसे उन्नत देश समझा जाता है सन 1990 ई. की FBI रिपोर्ट से पता चलता है कि अमेरिका में उस साल 1,02555 बलात्कार की घटनाएँ दर्ज की गयी रिपोर्ट में यह बात भी बताई गयी है कि इस तरह की कुल घटनाओं में से केवल 16 प्रतिशत ही प्रकाश में आ पाई हैं इस प्रकार 1990 ई. की बलात्कार की घटना का सही अंदाज़ा लगाने के लिए उपरोक्त संख्या को 6.25 गुना करके जो योग सामने आता है वह है 6,40,968 इस पूरी संख्या को 365 दिनों में बनता जाये तो प्रतिदिन के लिहाज से 1756 संख्या सामने आती है
> एक दूसरी रिपोर्ट के अनुसार अमेरिका में प्रतिदिन 1900 घटनाएँ पेश आती हैं.
> Nationl Crime Victimization Survey Bureau of Justice Statistics (U.S. of Justice) के अनुसार 1996 में 3,07000 घटनाएँ दर्ज हुईं लेकिन सही घटनाओं की केवल 31 प्रतिशतही घटनाएँ दर्ज हुईं इस प्रकार 3,07000x 3,226 = 9,90,322 बलात्कार की घटनाएँ सन 1996 में हुईं ज़रा विचार करें हर 32 सेकंड में एक बलात्कार होता है

----------


## Manavji

*मित्र पहली बात तो ये है के ये जो बाते यहाँ लिखी गयी हैं ये मेरे ख्याल से २०-२५ साल पहले की है !
 तब की सिचुएसन में और अब की सिचुएसन में बहुत फरक है !
और ये बात कुछ ऐसे है की गरीब आदमी जिसके पास कुछ करने को काम नहीं होता  फिर वो सम्भोग में ही लिप्त रहता है जिससे ज्यादा बच्चे पैदा होते हैं !
 यहाँ पर आपने तर्क दिया है के जो पढ़े लिखे गरीब हैं वो कम बचे पैदा करते हैं !
 तो कविवर में आपको बता दू के दरिद्रता भी दो तरह तरह की होती है भौतिक और मानसिक !
 और आज कल तो परिवार नियोजन के ढेरो उपाय आये हुए हैं मार्केट में !
 जो हमारे आज के पढ़े लिखे गरीब हैं वो एन छोटी छोटी बातो का ध्यान रखते हैं ताकि परिवार ज्यादा बड़ा न हो !
 और रही बात अमीरों की तो यही बात उन पर भी लागू होती है !
 आपने यहाँ तर्क दिया है के आपके कसबे में कई आमिर ऐसे हैं जिनकी बहुत सी संताने हैं !
 तो ये उनकी मानसिकता* पर* निर्भर करता है ! 
 हो सकता है वो ये सोचते हो के पैसा तो बहुत है हो जायेगा आराम से गुजारा !
मित्र अगर कही कोई कमी नजर आये तो उसे हटा के अपने विचार रखने में हिचकिचैयेगा नहीं !
 धन्यवाद !*




> मैं इस बात से सहमत नहीं हूँ।
> यदि गरीब आदमी पढा लिखा हो अथवा  छोटा परिवार का महत्व समझता हो तो वो कभी  भी अधिक बच्चे पैदा नहीं करेगा और यही सत्य है, मैंने देखा है।
> और अमीर लोग कम ही बच्चे पैदा करते हैं ये बात पर्ण रूप से सत्य नहीं है।  हमारे कस्बें में बहुत से सम्पन्न लोग हैं जिनके पाँच या उससे अधिक बच्चे  हैं।

----------


## Manavji

*भाई में आपकी बात मान लेता हूँ के हमारे यहाँ ये नहीं सिखाया जाता के सेक्स पाप है !
पर एक बात का जवाब आप भी देना क्या कभी सेक्स के बारे में बताया जाता है बड़े बुजुर्गो या माँ-बाप द्वारा ! 
हम अपनी रोजमर्रा की जिन्दगी में देखते हैं हैं के ३ साल का बच्चा भी अगर  नग्न घूम रहा है तो उसे घुमने नहीं देते ! पहले कपडे पहनो फिर घुमने जाना !  (ये बात सहरो की है आज कल तो गाओ में भी ऐसा ही हाल है )!
अब आप ये बताओ के उस बच्चे के मन में क्या विचार जायेगा ! 
देखो में सिर्फ छोटे बच्चो की बता रहा हु अगर कोई छोटा 3 -6 साल का बच्चा  अपनी सुसु पकड़ कर मम्मी से पूछे के मम्मी ये क्या है तो आप सोच सकते हो की  जवाब क्या रहा होगा !
चलो में बता देता हु मम्मी ये कहती है बेटा इसे छोड़ो ये गलत बात (चीज) है !
अब बताओ की बच्चे के दिमाग में क्या जाता है !
माँ-बाप रात दिन सेक्स करते हैं पर बच्चो को बगेर पता चले ! उनको बताया  नहीं जाता अगर नादानिवस कोई बच्चा पुच भी लेता है तो उसे एक ही जवाब मिलता  है के बेटा ऐसे नहीं पूछते, बोलते, करते, क्योकि ये गलत बात होती है !
मित्र मेरे ख्याल से अब तो आप समझ गये होगे के अगर सेक्स को प्रत्यक्ष रूप  से पाप नहीं कहा गया तो अप्रत्यक्ष रूप से उसे गलत जरुर बनाया जा रहा है ! 
और तो क्या लिखू वैसे लिखने को तो बहुत कुछ है ! पर अगर इतने से काम चल जाये तो बढ़िया है !
धन्यवाद !
*


> मित्र ये विचार भी गलत है बस लादे जा रहे है सेक्स को कही भी पाप नहीं कहा गया है ओर ना ही बच्चो को ये सिखाया जाता है ,,अगर ऐसा है तो इससे  संबन्धित जानकारी उपलभ्ध कराये ,,ओशो सिर्फ घूमा फिरा के सेक्स पे कुतर्क ओर झूठी बातों के आलावा कुछ नहीं बोल पाये ,,जिसके कारण काफी सीमित संख्या मैं उनके विचार को मानने वाले रह गए है ।

----------


## Badtameez

सूत्र पर आऊँगा लेकिन इत्मिनान से।

----------


## alysweety

मानव जी,
मैं ऐसा फील कर रही हूँ की सूत्र अपने विषय से भटक गया है
ये सूत्र शुरू हुआ था *ओशो के विचारों पर एक स्वस्थ चर्चा* के लिए 
पर आपके सारे तर्क *सेक्स को खुला बनाने और सेक्स को स्वीकार्य बनाने* के लिए बन कर रह गए हैं 

अपनी बात शुरू करना चाहती हूँ आपको एक छोटी सी कहानी सुना कर 
ये कहानी शिव खेडा जी की है -
एक बार एक डोक्टर गए, शराबियों के एक सम्मेलन में, शराब की बुराईयों पर व्याख्यान देने.
उन्होंने एक प्रयोग करके दिखाया -
एक शीशे के जार में शराब भर दिया फिर उसमें एक केंचुआ डाला 
सबों के देखते ही देखते केंचुआ टुकड़े टुकड़े हो गया 
डाक्टर ने शराबियों से पूछा की इस प्रयोग को देख कर आपको क्या समझ में आया
तुरंत एक शराबी उठ कर बोला की शराब पिने से पेट के सारे कीड़े मर जाते हैं.

इस कहानी को सुनाने से मेरा मकसद सिर्फ आपको ये बताना है की 
*हम सब को जो बात पसंद आती उसे ही अपना जवाब बना लेते हैं 
या यूँ भी कह सकतें हैं जो हमें पसंद हो उसे ही सच मान लेते हैं*

----------


## alysweety

ओशो की किताब *सम्भोग से समाधी की ओर * में जो सबसे मुख्य बात मुझे समझ आई 
वो ये नहीं की सेक्स को खुला कर दिया जाना चाहिए बल्कि ये की सेक्स को आसान बनाया जाना चाहिए, सरल बनाया जाना चाहिए, 
आसान शब्दों में कहूँ तो सेक्स कोई इसु नहीं होना चाहिए.
वह इतना बड़ा विषय नहीं है, जिसके लिए हम अपने अधिकांश समय को इसी पर केन्द्रित कर लें और अपने मुख्य कामों से दूर हो जाएँ,
इस किताब में एक और जो अच्छी बात मुझे समझ आई वो ये की 
पहली बार किसी ने ये बताने की हिम्मत कि की ईश्वर से मिल कर कैसा महसूस होगा 
(आपने भी इस बात का जिक्र किया है)
मैं अपने शब्दों में करती हूँ -
हम सब अपने सारे समय *"मैं"* का भाव लेकर जीतें हैं 
सेक्स में उतरते समय भी ये *"मैं"* का भाव बना रहता है 
लेकिन जब सेक्स के शिखर पर पहुचतें है, कलाईमेक्स पर पहुंचतें हैं 
उस समय, उस पल में, उस क्षण में कोई *"मैं"* का भाव नहीं बचता 
उस एक पल के लिए सब *"हम"* हो जातें हैं, हमारी पहचान, हमारी आइडेंटीटी  सब विलीन हो जाती है
ईश्वर प्राप्ति से हमारे अन्दर ये भाव, *"हम"* का भाव सदा के लिए  स्थिर हो जायेगा

----------


## alysweety

*और भी बहुत कुछ कहना चाहती हूँ पर बाद में 
*

----------


## amol05

*आपका सूत्र पड़ने के बाद कुछ लिखूंगा मित्र ......*

----------


## Badtameez

ओशो का विचार 'संयम' का घोर विरोध करता है (अभी तक मैंने यही जाना है)।
परन्तु मेरे मतानुसार-

संयम ही वो वस्तु है, जिसको अपनाने से मनुष्य पशु से पृथक दिखता है। यदि संयम न होता तो हमारी सामाजिक व्यवस्था ही छिन्न-भिन्न हो जाती। संयम के कारण ही माताओं-बहनों, सगे-संबन्धियों की स्त्रियों/कन्याओं के प्रति पुरूष के मन में श्रद्धा/आदर की भावना उत्पन्न होती है। संयमहीन व्यक्ति ही चरित्रहीन बन जाता है और अपनी माता-बहन-पुत्री को भी बुरी दृष्टि से देखने लगता है। स्वयं पर नियंत्रण करना अर्थात् स्वयं को संयमित रखना एक महान गुण है।

----------


## Badtameez

मानव जी,
यदि यौन भावनाओं को दमित नहीं करना चाहिए तो फिर उसे (यौन भावनाओं को) क्या करना चाहिए?

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

दोस्तो ओशो ने अपने विचारो/प्रवचनो के क्रम मे जिन प्रंसग/संदर्भोँ का जिक्र या हवाला दिया है उनमे से कुछ समय के साथ अप्रासंगिक हो चुके हैँ क्योंकि वे तत्कालीन परिस्थितियो के अनुसार कहे गये थे

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

कुछ बाते ध्रुवसत्य होती हेँ जो बदलती नहीँ हेँ कुछ बाते सत्य होती हेँ लेकिन वे समय के अनुसार बदलकर असत्य भी हो जाती हैँ

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

महाभारत का एक प्रसंग है कि
पुरूष बलि नि होत समय होत बलवान।
भिल्लन लूटी गोपिका वही अर्जुन वही बाण॥

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

एक समय एसा भी आ गया था कि भगवान श्रीकृष्ण भी  सामान्य मनुष्य हो गये थे और एक समय एसा भी आ गया था कि अर्जुन के ****िव के होते हुए भी कुछ भील/लुटेरे श्रीकृष्ण कि रानियोँ को लूटकर ले गये थे!!!

----------


## Badtameez

वेद (जो ज्ञान का भंडार हैं) ही सत्य हैं। हमारे ऋषि-मुनियों की वाणी सत्य है (ब्रह्मचर्य को लेकर)। बस इनका पालन करना कुछ कठिन है।
जो विचार/सुक्ति वर्तमान-भूत-भविष्य तीनों काल में समान रूप से प्रासंगिक बने रहते है, वही विचार/सुक्ति अजर-अमर है और मूल्यवान होते हैं, उनको झूठा नहीं सिद्ध किया जा सकता।

----------


## Manavji

> मानव जी,
> यदि यौन भावनाओं को दमित नहीं करना चाहिए तो फिर उसे (यौन भावनाओं को) क्या करना चाहिए?


मित्र आपको अपनी बात का जवाब स्वीटी जी की इस प्र्विस्ती सेमिल जायेगा



> ओशो की किताब *सम्भोग से समाधी की ओर * में जो सबसे मुख्य बात मुझे समझ आई 
> वो ये नहीं की सेक्स को खुला कर दिया जाना चाहिए बल्कि ये की सेक्स को आसान बनाया जाना चाहिए, सरल बनाया जाना चाहिए, 
> आसान शब्दों में कहूँ तो सेक्स कोई इसु नहीं होना चाहिए.
> वह इतना बड़ा विषय नहीं है, जिसके लिए हम अपने अधिकांश समय को इसी पर केन्द्रित कर लें और अपने मुख्य कामों से दूर हो जाएँ,
> इस किताब में एक और जो अच्छी बात मुझे समझ आई वो ये की 
> पहली बार किसी ने ये बताने की हिम्मत कि की ईश्वर से मिल कर कैसा महसूस होगा 
> (आपने भी इस बात का जिक्र किया है)
> मैं अपने शब्दों में करती हूँ -
> हम सब अपने सारे समय *"मैं"* का भाव लेकर जीतें हैं 
> ...

----------


## Manavji

मित्र आपकी बात बिलकुल सत्य हो सकती है ! पर अपना अपना मत है !
और एक बात ये के जो आपने उदाहरन दिया वो भी प्रसंसनीय है !
पर में समझता हु के हमे पहले किसी चेज को जानना समझना या सवीकारना चाहिए !
और हाँ बात अगर स्वस्थ चर्चा की है तो में उसके लिए हमेसा तय्येर रहता हूँ !
बस कोई चर्चा करने में साथ देने वाला होना चाहिए !
देखिये मुझे दरअसल तर्क वितर्क का कोई अनुभव नहीं है !
और में ये भी गारेंटी नहीं देता के मैंने अपने विचारो को सही शब्दों में पिरोया होगा  !
पर हाँ इतना अस्वस्त जरुर हूँ के में कोसिस कर रहा हूँ और एक दिन सफल जरुर होऊंगा !
बाकी आप चर्चा सुरु कीजिये हम आपके साथ हैं !
धन्यवाद !



> मानव जी,
> मैं ऐसा फील कर रही हूँ की सूत्र अपने विषय से भटक गया है
> ये सूत्र शुरू हुआ था *ओशो के विचारों पर एक स्वस्थ चर्चा* के लिए 
> पर आपके सारे तर्क *सेक्स को खुला बनाने और सेक्स को स्वीकार्य बनाने* के लिए बन कर रह गए हैं 
> ..................................................  ...............................
> *हम सब को जो बात पसंद आती उसे ही अपना जवाब बना लेते हैं 
> या यूँ भी कह सकतें हैं जो हमें पसंद हो उसे ही सच मान लेते हैं*

----------


## Manavji

ALLSWITTY  मित्र में भी वही बात कहना चाहता था जो आपने कही के सेक्स को सरल बनाया  जाना चाहिए ! ये कोई ऐसा विषय नहीं होना चाहिए जिसे हम हर समय अपने दिमाग  में रखे !
आपके विचार उत्तम है ! ओशो जी भी यही चाहते हैं की घर मे जैसे खाना बनाने  या खाना खाने की बात एक आम नजरिये से होती है उसी नजरिये से सेक्स की बात  होनी चाहिए !
ओशो भी यही चाहते हैं और समाज को भी इसकी जरुरत है ! देखो जी ये मेरी निजी राय है अब हम करेंगे स्वस्थ चर्चा !
और वो सुरु करने का जिम्मा है आप पे क्योकि मुझे कुछ ज्यादा अनुभव नहीं है !
धन्यवाद !

----------


## Manavji

मित्र मेरे ख्याल से न तो ओशो ने किसी चीज को झूठा सिध्ह करने की कोसिस की है और न ही किसी और ने !
ओशो तो हमे उन कमियों के बारे में बता रहे हैं जो कही न कही और किसी न किसी वजह से रह गई है !
अतः किसी का ये विचार है के ओशो किसी को गलत सिद्ध करने में जुटे हैं या किसी चीज के खिलाफ है तो उनका सोचना सर्वथा गलत है !
ओशो तो सिर्फ सचाई बता रहे हैं और वो भी ऐसी जो उनको खुद नजर आती है वो किसी पर थोपते नहीं के मैंने मन है तो तुम भी मानो !
नहीं ! आप बस विचार करके देखो सही लगे तो बदलाव करो नहीं लगे तो भूल जाओ !
मेरे ख्याल से आप इस नादान मानव की लेखनी समझ रहे होंगे !
अगर कही कोई त्रुटी लगे तो बताइयेगा जरुर !
धन्यवाद !



> वेद (जो ज्ञान का भंडार हैं) ही सत्य हैं। हमारे ऋषि-मुनियों की वाणी सत्य है (ब्रह्मचर्य को लेकर)। बस इनका पालन करना कुछ कठिन है।
> जो विचार/सुक्ति वर्तमान-भूत-भविष्य तीनों काल में समान रूप से प्रासंगिक बने रहते है, वही विचार/सुक्ति अजर-अमर है और मूल्यवान होते हैं, उनको झूठा नहीं सिद्ध किया जा सकता।

----------


## Manavji

*मित्र अगर आपने पिछले प्रष्ठ पढ़े हैं तो आपसे अनुरोध है के आप भी सेक्स के बारे में अपने विचार रखे !
आप हमे बताये की ओशो के किन किन विचारो में क्या क्या कमिया हैं ! और क्या  क्या बढ़िया बाते हैं और बातो को हम अपने समाज में कैसे जिवंत कर सकते हैं !  
कृपया पूरा लिखने की कोसिस करे !
और अगर आपने पिछले प्रष्ठ नहीं पढ़े हैं तो जरुर पढ़िए !
धन्यवाद !
*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*मित्रों इस महान शख्सियत के बारे संसार भर के महान  तत्वज्ञानी, संत-महात्मा, विज्ञानी और प्रबुद्धजन आज भी समजने में लगे हुए है, आखिर यह व्यक्ति कौन है ? क्या है ?, जब वे इन सभी महान व्यक्तियों की भी सोंच के बाहर है , भारत के महान तत्वज्ञानी स्वामी करपात्री जी ने २७ जून १९९२ में जयपुर में अपनी सभा में यह उदगार जो की भारत के सभी न्यज पेपरो आदि में यह खबर  छपी थी "आचार्य रजनीश जैसे ना तो हुए है और ना ही भविष्य में होने वाले है", अब आप ही बताए की कोई समज सकता ओशो जी को,ओशो जी को जानने का एक मात्र उपाय  हे ओशो बनना, जोकि असम्भव है *  :bloom:  :bloom:  :nono: :nono:

----------


## Manavji

मित्र आप सायद सच कह रहे हो ! में यहाँ पर ओशो की कुछ बाते रखता हूँ हो सकता है इन्हें पढ़ कर हमारी कुछ समझ में आ जाये !

मैं कोई संत नहीं हूं, मुझे आध्यामिकता से कुछ लेना देना नहीं। 
वे सब  श्रेणियां मेरे लिये कोई अर्थ नहीं रखतीं। 
आप मुझे किसी भी श्रेणी में नहीं  रख सकते, आप मुझे बांध नहीं सकते। 
लेकिन एक बात कही जा सकती है कि मेरा  पूरा प्रयास आपकी ऊर्जा को मार्ग देना है जिसे प्रेम-प्रज्ञा कहा जाता है।  अगर इस प्रेम-प्रज्ञा को मार्ग मिल जाये तो आप स्वस्थ हो जाते हो।



> *मित्रों इस महान शख्सियत के बारे संसार भर के महान  तत्वज्ञानी, संत-महात्मा, विज्ञानी और प्रबुद्धजन आज भी समजने में लगे हुए है, आखिर यह व्यक्ति कौन है ? क्या है ?, जब वे इन सभी महान व्यक्तियों की भी सोंच के बाहर है , भारत के महान तत्वज्ञानी स्वामी करपात्री जी ने २७ जून १९९२ में जयपुर में अपनी सभा में यह उदगार जो की भारत के सभी न्यज पेपरो आदि में यह खबर  छपी थी "आचार्य रजनीश जैसे ना तो हुए है और ना ही भविष्य में होने वाले है", अब आप ही बताए की कोई समज सकता ओशो जी को,ओशो जी को जानने का एक मात्र उपाय  हे ओशो बनना, जोकि असम्भव है *  :nono: :nono:

----------


## Manavji

मैं यहां तुम्हें कोई सिद्धांत देने के लिये नहीं हूं। सिद्धांत तुम्हें  आश्वस्त करता है।
 मैं तुम्हें भविष्य के लिये कोई वादा देने के लिये नहीं  हूं -- भविष्य का वादा तुम्हें सुरक्षा में ले जाता है।
 मैं यहां तुम्हें  सजग व सचेत करने के लिये हूं। अर्थात: यहीं और अभी -- उन सभी असुरक्षाओं के  साथ जिन्हें हम जीवन कहते हैं; 
उन सभी अनिश्चितताओं के साथ जिसे हम जीवन  कहते हैं; उन सभी जोखिमों के साथ जिसे हम जीवन कहते हैं।                                 :-OSHO

----------


## Manavji

मुझे एक उद्धारक की तरह न देखें। इस विचार के कारण ही - कि कोई उद्धारक आ  गया है, कोई मसीहा आ गया है - लोग वैसे ही जीते रहते हैं जैसे वे जीते रहे  हैं। 
वे क्या कर सकते हैं? उनका कहना है कि सब कुछ तभी होगा जब कोई मसीहा  आयेगा। यह उनका ढंग है रूपांतरण को टालने का, यह उनका ढंग है स्वयं को धोखा  देने का।
 बहुत हो चुका, बहुत दे दिया धोखा स्वयं को। अब और नहीं। कोई  मसीहा नहीं आने वाला। तुम्हें स्वयं कार्य करना होगा, तुम्हें स्वयं के  प्रति अपनी ज़िम्मेदारी निभानी होगी। और जब तुम ज़िम्मेदार होते हो तो सब कुछ  स्वयं घटने लगता है।                                                                         :- ओशो

----------


## Manavji

मैं तुम्हें झूठे, खोखले व व्यर्थ शब्दों से सांत्वना नहीं देना चाहता और न  ही मानवता को प्रेम करने को विवश करना चाहता हूं। तथाकथित धर्मों ने कितनी  पीढ़ियों से यही किया है। मैं यहां हूं तुम्हें वास्त्विक व्यक्तियों, अपने  आस - पास अपने लोगों को प्रेम देने को प्रेरित करने के लिये - मनुष्यता  नहीं अपितु मनुष्य जो तुम्हारे आस -पास रहते और काम करते हैं. मनुष्यता एक  शब्द-मात्र है; मात्र एक नाम। तुम्हें मानवता या मनुष्यता कहीं नहीं  मिलेगी। और इसीलिये मानवता को प्रेम करना आसान है क्योंकि इसमें बस  शब्द-खिलवाड़ से काम चल जाता है।

----------


## Manavji

जो ये सोचते हैं के ओशो हमारे पूर्वजो (साधू - संतो) के खिलाफ है तो वो इसे ध्यान से पढ़े और समझे !
अतीत में जो भी बुद्धपुरुषों ने किया वह शुभ था लेकिन काफी नहीं। 
उन्होंने  अपने लिये परम चेतना का शिखर निर्मित किया।
उस चेतना के शिखर को मैं सब के  लिये निर्मित करना चाहूंगा- कम से कम उन लोगों के लिये जो इसे खोज रहे हैं।

----------


## RANAJI1982

अरे वाह.............central 14 चलो फ़ोरम पर भी कोई मिला जो ओशो के बारे मे जानता है ! बहुत अच्छा काम कर रहे हो मानव भाई ! इसके लिये आप बधाई के पात्र है अत: स्वीकार करे और ऎसे ही सूत्र की गति को बनाये रखियेगा..........धन्यवा

----------


## Manavji

*शायद मुझे अब तक सबसे अधिक गलत समझा गया है, लेकिन इसका मुझपर कोई असर  नहीं।
 कारण केवल इतना है कि सही समझे जाने की कोई जिज्ञासा नहीं।
 यदि वे  सही नहीं समझते तो यह उनकी समस्या है, यह मेरी समस्या नहीं है।
 यदि वे गलत  समझते हैं तो यह उनकी समस्या है, उनका दुख है।
 मैं अपनी नींद नहीं खराब  करूंगा यदि लाखों लोग मुझे गलत समझ रहे हैं।   :- ओशो*

----------


## Manavji

सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए आभार मित्र और अगर हो सके तो आपने अमूल्य विचार रख के इस सूत्र की शोभा बढ़ाये !
धन्यवाद !



> अरे वाह......... चलो फ़ोरम पर भी कोई मिला जो ओशो के बारे मे जानता है ! बहुत अच्छा काम कर रहे हो मानव भाई ! इसके लिये आप बधाई के पात्र है अत: स्वीकार करे और ऎसे ही सूत्र की गति को बनाये रखियेगा..........धन्यवा

----------


## Manavji

मैं हमेशा यही चाहता था कि किसी का गुरू न बनूं,
 लेकिन लोगों को गुरू  चाहिये क्योंकि वे शिष्य होना चाहते हैं;
 इसलिये मैने गुरू होने का अभिनय  किया। समय आ गया है जब मैं तुमसे कहूं कि तुम में से बहुत से अब मुझे एक  मित्र की भांति स्वीकार कर सकते हैं।                                                                                                     :- OSHO

----------


## Manavji

तुम्हें देने के लिये न तो मेरी कोई देशना है, न कोई सिद्धांत और न ही कोई  अनुशासन।
 मेरा पूरा प्रयास है कि तुम्हें जगा दूं। मैं कोई पाठ नहीं पढ़ा  रहा - यह केवल ठंडा पानी है जिसे तुम्हारी आंखों पर फेंका गया है।
 और जब  तुम जागोगे तो तुम यह नहीं पाओगे कि तुम मेरे जैसे हो - मेरी कार्बन कॉपी।
  तुम बस तुम होगे - न क्रिश्चियन न हिंदू न मुसलमान... एक अनूठे फूल                                                        :-ओशो

----------


## Manavji

मेरा बंधुत्व पूरे विश्व से है। मैं किसी राष्ट्र से या किसी धर्म से नहीं  जुड़ा हूं और मैं नहीं चाह्ता कि तुम किसी राष्ट्र या धर्म से जुड़ो। मैं  चाहता हू कि तुम पूरे ब्रह्मांड से जुड़ो।                         :-OSHO

----------


## Manavji

दोस्तों ओशो की इस बात में एक बहुत बड़ा आशय छिपा है ! वो कहना चाहते हैं  के अब समय आ गया है के तुम पुराने ढर्रे को छोड़कर एक नै सुरुआत करो ! अगर  समझोगे तो जानोगे !
तुम मेरे बारे यह नहीं कह सकते कि मैं सही हूं या ग़लत। अधिक से अधिक तुम  यही कह सकते हो कि मैं उलझन पैदा कर रहा हूं। लेकिन यही मेरा उपाय है:  तुम्हें उलझा दूं। कहां तक तुम यह सह सकोगे कि मैं यहां से वहां और वहां से  यहां बदलता रहूं। एक दिन तुम चिल्लाने ही वाले हो, "दूर रहो! अब निर्णय  मैं लूंगा।"

----------


## Manavji

मेरे प्रति भी कोई पूजा-अर्चना की भावना नहीं होनी चाहिये।
 मेरे प्रति भी  एक समझदारी से भरा, विवेकपूर्ण व्यवहार होना चाहिये।
 यदि जो मैं कह रहा  हूं, तुम्हें सही लगता है, सार्थक लगता है, तो अवश्य ही तुम्हें दूसरों तक  पहुंचाना चाहिये।
 जो मैं कह रहा हूं, दूसरों तक पहुंचाने की ग़लती इसलिये मत  करना क्योंकि मैं कह रहा हूं।
                                                                                                             :------ओशो

----------


## Manavji

दोस्तों अगर हो सके तो इस बात को समझ के देखो के वास्तव में ओशो क्या है ! 
समष्टिगत - ग्लोबल, पुरे विश्व के लिए !
मेरा संदेश बहुत नया है। भारत बहुत प्राचीन, पुरातन व परंपरावादी है।
मैं  विद्रोही हूं। वास्तव में मैं भारतीय हूं ही नहीं। 
यदि मैं भारतीय हूं तो  मैं पहले ही भारत के पक्ष में हूं। तब मेरा संदेश समष्टिगत नहीं हो सकता।  
गहरे में वह भारतीय ही होगा, बुनियादी तौर पर भारतीय - ढका हुआ, सुंदर व  अमूर्त शब्दों में छुपा हुआ, परंतु मूल में यह होगा भारतीय ही। 
यह समष्टिगत  नहीं हो सकता। मैं भारतीय नहीं हूं। मेरा संदेश समष्टिगत है।

----------


## Manavji

तो दोस्तों ये हैं ओशो जी के कुछ विचार ! आपको कैसे लगे !
क्या इनमे कही कुछ बदलाव की आवस्यकता है ! अगर है तो कहा और क्या !
आपके अमूल्य विचारो की प्रतीक्षा है इस सूत्र को !
धन्यवाद !

----------


## alysweety

> ALLSWITTY  मित्र में भी वही बात कहना चाहता था जो आपने कही के सेक्स को सरल बनाया  जाना चाहिए ! ये कोई ऐसा विषय नहीं होना चाहिए जिसे हम हर समय अपने दिमाग  में रखे !
> ----------------------------
> धन्यवाद !


नहीं मानव जी,
आपकी बातों में और मेरी बातों में काफी अंतर है 
आप सेक्स मुक्त समाज की बात कर रहे हैं, कहीं कहीं तो आपकी बातें नाग्न्तावाद को सपोर्ट करती सी लगती हैं 
जबकि मैं ऐसी समाज की बात कर रही हूँ जो सेक्स पर केन्द्रित नहीं हो 
जहाँ सेक्स कोई मुद्दा ही न हो, 
कल मैं एक फिल्म देख रही थी 
"दिल तो पागल है"
तो आपकी और आपके सूत्र की याद आ गई 
इसमें कुछ सीन थे, शाहरुख़ और करिश्मा के बिच के 
जिसमे वे एक साथ, एक ही बिस्तर पर होते हैं, एक दुसरे से बिस्तर पर झगडा भी करते हैं 
बिना किसी सेक्सुअल फीलिंग के,

मैं समझती हूँ की ओशो भी यही चाहते थे 
मुझे नहीं लगता की ओशो कभी नग्न परिवार या नग्न समाज या नग्न देश की कल्पना करते थे 





> *मित्र अगर आपने पिछले प्रष्ठ पढ़े हैं तो आपसे अनुरोध है के आप भी सेक्स के बारे में अपने विचार रखे !
> ------------------------
> ----------------------------
> धन्यवाद !
> *


क्या ओशो के विचार सिर्फ सेक्स के विचार हैं
मुझे तो आपके विचार और आपके तर्क ही ओशो विरोधी लगते हैं
कियुनकी ओशो सेक्स को मुद्दा मानने के खिलाफ थे और आप अपने सूत्र में अधिकतर पोस्ट सेक्स को ही मुद्दा बना कर किये हैं
फिर ये कैसा ओशो प्रेम है, कैसा ओशो आइडियोलोजी का समर्थन है
समझ नहीं पा रही
आपको एक और प्रसंग सुनाती हूँ -
ये श्री राम शर्मा आचार्य ( संस्थापक - गायत्री परिवार) के जीवनी से ली हूँ
उनके ही शब्दों में-
अपने सन्यास के शुरूआती दिनों में मुझे गीता पढने का मौका मिला
गीता पढ़ कर बड़ा अजीब लगा की ये कैसा धर्म ग्रन्थ है
जो भाई को, गुरु को, अपने सभी सगे सम्बन्धियों को मारने की शिक्षा दे रहा है
मैं तो बचपन से रामायण पढता आया था
जो बाप के लिए बेटे का, पति के लिए पत्नी का,
भाई के लिए भाई का त्याग बताता है
त्याग की विचारधारा से आया था
मैं गीता उठाया और उसे एक कोने में रख दिया की अब इसे दुबारा नहीं पढूंगा
काफी साल जब मैं सन्यास और अध्यन कर चूका तब मैं एक बार फिर से गीता पढने का निश्चय किया
जब इस बार गीता पढ़ा तो मुझे समझ आया की
श्री कृष्ण के भाई, चाचा, गुरु और सगे सम्बन्धियों को मारने की बात करने का आशय  है

की धर्म क्षेत्र में आगे बढ़ते समय जो सबसे बड़ा विरोधी बनकर आता है वो कोई बाहरी नहीं बल्कि हमारे अपने विचार हैं

हमारे खुद के विचार ही हमें सही कामों को करने से रोकते हैं इसलिए सबसे पहले हमें उन्हें ही मारना (दबाना) होगा



कहने का मतलब यह है की कभी कभी या शायद ज्यादातर ही हम विचारों को तो पढ़ते हैं पर उन विचारों को देने वाले का सही सही आशय नहीं समझ पाते

----------


## alysweety

> वेद (जो ज्ञान का भंडार हैं) ही सत्य हैं। हमारे ऋषि-मुनियों की वाणी सत्य है (ब्रह्मचर्य को लेकर)। बस इनका पालन करना कुछ कठिन है।
> जो विचार/सुक्ति वर्तमान-भूत-भविष्य तीनों काल में समान रूप से प्रासंगिक बने रहते है, वही विचार/सुक्ति अजर-अमर है और मूल्यवान होते हैं, उनको झूठा नहीं सिद्ध किया जा सकता।


जी हाँ मनचला जी 
वेद की करीब करीब बातें सत्य हैं 
कियुनकी वेद किसी व्यक्ति की लिखी पुस्तक नहीं है 
वो एक शोध रिपोर्ट है 

वैसे मैं कई बार वेद को समझने की कोशिस की हूँ 
पर समझ नहीं पाई

----------


## alysweety

> अमेरिक जैसे देश में जहाँ पर सेक्स के प्रति लोग बिल्कुल खुले हैं। वो अपनी सेक्स इच्छाओं को नहीं दबाते हैं फिर भी वहाँ बलात्कार होता है। नेट से ली गई जानकारी देखें-
> 
> अमेरिका में बलात्कार की दर सबसे ज़्यादा है
> अमेरिका को दुनियाँ का सबसे उन्नत देश समझा जाता है सन 1990 ई. की FBI रिपोर्ट से पता चलता है कि अमेरिका में उस साल 1,02555 बलात्कार की घटनाएँ दर्ज की गयी रिपोर्ट में यह बात भी बताई गयी है कि इस तरह की कुल घटनाओं में से केवल 16 प्रतिशत ही प्रकाश में आ पाई हैं इस प्रकार 1990 ई. की बलात्कार की घटना का सही अंदाज़ा लगाने के लिए उपरोक्त संख्या को 6.25 गुना करके जो योग सामने आता है वह है 6,40,968 इस पूरी संख्या को 365 दिनों में बनता जाये तो प्रतिदिन के लिहाज से 1756 संख्या सामने आती है
> एक दूसरी रिपोर्ट के अनुसार अमेरिका में प्रतिदिन 1900 घटनाएँ पेश आती हैं.
> Nationl Crime Victimization Survey Bureau of Justice Statistics (U.S. of Justice) के अनुसार 1996 में 3,07000 घटनाएँ दर्ज हुईं लेकिन सही घटनाओं की केवल 31 प्रतिशतही घटनाएँ दर्ज हुईं इस प्रकार 3,07000x 3,226 = 9,90,322 बलात्कार की घटनाएँ सन 1996 में हुईं ज़रा विचार करें हर 32 सेकंड में एक बलात्कार होता है


जी हाँ मनचला जी 
मेरे हिसाब से आपका प्रश्न बिलकुल सही है 
और आपके आंकड़े भी ......
मैं खुद भी मानती हूँ की सेक्स को फ्री करने से सामाजिक दोष खत्म नहीं हो जायेंगे 
चाहे आप तर्कों से कुछ भी साबित कर दें 
इसके लिए हम सबको खुद पर कंट्रोल करना सीखना होगा 




> *मित्र पहली बात तो ये है के ये जो बाते यहाँ लिखी गयी हैं ये मेरे ख्याल से २०-२५ साल पहले की है !
>  तब की सिचुएसन में और अब की सिचुएसन में बहुत फरक है !
> ------------------------
> तो कविवर में आपको बता दू के दरिद्रता भी दो तरह तरह की होती है भौतिक और मानसिक !
>  तो ये उनकी मानसिकता* पर* निर्भर करता है ! 
> ------------------------------
> धन्यवाद !*



जी हाँ मानव जी 
मैं शुरू से यही बताने की कोशिस कर रही थी 
पर शायद सही से बता नहीं पा रही थी 
की प्रोबलम समाज को सेक्स फ्री या सेक्स रिस्ट्रिकटेड बनाने की नहीं है 
जरुरत है मानसिकता बदलने की 
जो शायद साधना या ब्रह्मचर्य से ही अच्छी तरह हो सकता है

----------


## Badtameez

> जी हाँ मनचला जी 
> मेरे हिसाब से आपका प्रश्न बिलकुल सही है 
> और आपके आंकड़े भी ......
> मैं खुद भी मानती हूँ की सेक्स को फ्री करने से सामाजिक दोष खत्म नहीं हो जायेंगे 
> चाहे आप तर्कों से कुछ भी साबित कर दें 
> इसके लिए हम सबको खुद पर कंट्रोल करना सीखना होगा 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


बहुत सही बात!
मेरा मानना है कि सेक्स में व्यक्ति जितना डूबता है, डूबता ही जाता है। वो कामी हो जाता है। दुनिया की हर नारी उसे सेक्स की ही वस्तु लगने लगती है। अत: भक्ति और साधना में भी मन लगाना चाहिए। इससे यौन भावनाएँ शान्त रहती हैं और मन नियंत्रित भी रहता है।

----------


## amar2007



----------


## amar2007



----------


## navinc4u

*ओशो को पाखंडी कहने वाले वो लोग है जो ब्रन्दावन में पञ्च सितारा सुविधाओ  के युक्त महल वनावाते है ( जिसे आश्रम कहते है ) दूसरी तरफ उसी ब्रन्दावन  में विधवा औरते जिनकी उम्र ६० -७० साल है ४ घंटे ताली बजा बजा कर भजन गाने  की मजदूरी करते है बदले में मिलाता है दो मुठी चावल और तीन रुपये 
ये सर्व सुविधो में रहने वाले अपने को महात्मा कहते है और सब को सादगी से  रहने का उपदेश देते है भवन के अपना फोटो रख कर पूजा करने को कहते है 
पाखंडियो की हद देखनी हो तो ब्रहम कुमारी समुदाय को देखे*

----------


## navinc4u

> बहुत सही बात!
> मेरा मानना है कि सेक्स में व्यक्ति जितना डूबता है, डूबता ही जाता है। वो कामी हो जाता है। दुनिया की हर नारी उसे सेक्स की ही वस्तु लगने लगती है। अत: भक्ति और साधना में भी मन लगाना चाहिए। इससे यौन भावनाएँ शान्त रहती हैं और मन नियंत्रित भी रहता है।


*सेक्स में बुराई क्या है ?और जिसे आप भक्ति कह रहे है वो अक्रम्यता की हद है  आप उनलोगों को ठीक बता रहे है जो भगवत सप्ताह के नाम पर हजारो वाट विजली  सिर्फ सजावट पर खर्च कर देते है इस बिजली का सदुपयोग हो तो कितने घर रोशन  हो सकते है लेकिन इतना सोचने की तमीज भी इन तथकथित संतो में नहीं आश्रम के  नाम पर हजारो एकड़ जंगल उजाड़ दिए लेकिन तथाकथित ज्ञानियों को ये समझ भी  नहीं की संसार को प्राणवायु जंगलो से मिलाती है इनके वेतुके प्रवचनों से  नहीं 
सेक्स करने से किसी की हानि नहीं होती लेकिन एक पेड़ के कटाने से सैकड़ो  पछियो का आश्रय छीन जाता है टनों करवान डाई आक्साइड वातावरण में छूट जाते  है लेकिन इन संतो को ये समझ कान्हा ये तो सिर्फ एक राग आलापेगे हां जंगल  काट कर आश्रम वनायेगे आप कमाओ हमें दान दो और विना सोचे समझे जो वे सर पैर  की हम कहे उसे मानो 
सेक्स करने से दुनिया नष्ट नहीं होगी लेकिन जिस हिसाब से ये लोग जंगल काट  रहे है ( हरिद्वार जाए आपको समझ आ जायेगा ) दुनिया जरुर खतरे में आ जायेगी*

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

दोस्तोँ मेरा सवाल जो संभोग से......के बारे मे था मेरे विचार मे इस कृति के प्रसिद्ध होने का कारण है कि इसके नकारात्मक पहलुओँ को लेकर मचाया गया हल्ला!

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

दोस्तो औशो के विचारोँ कि कई व्याख्याऐ हो सकती हेँ जो सकारात्मक भी हो सकती हैँ या नकारात्मक भी!

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

अत: दोस्तोँ विवाद मे पड़ने के बजाये इस सूत्र/चर्चा का अंतिम सार ये होना चाहिये कि हमे ओशो/ज्ञानी पुरूषोँ के अच्छे विचारोँ से प्रेरणा लेनी चाहिये और उनकी सकारात्मक व्याख्या को अपनाकर जीवन मे आगे बढ़ना चाहिये॥

----------


## alysweety

> *ओशो को पाखंडी कहने वाले वो लोग है जो ब्रन्दावन में पञ्च सितारा सुविधाओ  के युक्त महल वनावाते है ( जिसे आश्रम कहते है ) दूसरी तरफ उसी ब्रन्दावन  में विधवा औरते जिनकी उम्र ६० -७० साल है ४ घंटे ताली बजा बजा कर भजन गाने  की मजदूरी करते है बदले में मिलाता है दो मुठी चावल और तीन रुपये 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *


*नवीन जी 
साथ ही यह भी बताएं की 
ओशो को पाखंडी नहीं मानने वाले इन विधवा औरतों के लिए क्या करते हैं?*




> *सेक्स में बुराई क्या है ?और जिसे आप भक्ति कह रहे है वो अक्रम्यता की हद है  आप उनलोगों को ठीक बता रहे है जो भगवत सप्ताह के नाम पर हजारो वाट विजली  सिर्फ सजावट पर खर्च कर देते है इस बिजली का सदुपयोग हो तो कितने घर रोशन  हो सकते है लेकिन इतना सोचने की तमीज भी इन तथकथित संतो में नहीं आश्रम के  नाम पर हजारो एकड़ जंगल उजाड़ दिए लेकिन तथाकथित ज्ञानियों को ये समझ भी  नहीं की संसार को प्राणवायु जंगलो से मिलाती है इनके वेतुके प्रवचनों से  नहीं 
> सेक्स करने से किसी की हानि नहीं होती लेकिन एक पेड़ के कटाने से सैकड़ो  पछियो का आश्रय छीन जाता है टनों करवान डाई आक्साइड वातावरण में छूट जाते  है लेकिन इन संतो को ये समझ कान्हा ये तो सिर्फ एक राग आलापेगे हां जंगल  काट कर आश्रम वनायेगे आप कमाओ हमें दान दो और विना सोचे समझे जो वे सर पैर  की हम कहे उसे मानो 
> सेक्स करने से दुनिया नष्ट नहीं होगी लेकिन जिस हिसाब से ये लोग जंगल काट  रहे है ( हरिद्वार जाए आपको समझ आ जायेगा ) दुनिया जरुर खतरे में आ जायेगी*



*बदतमीज जी का जवाब यौन भावनाएँ को शान्त और मन नियंत्रित रखने के बारे में था
प्लीज़ आप ही बताएं की यौन भावनाएँ को शान्त और मन को नियंत्रित कैसे रख सकतें हैं 
साथ ही यह भी की ओशो का आश्रम किस तरह से बनाया गया है,*

----------


## Krishna

> मानव जी, 
> मैं .................. करता है





आपको ठाकुर का समर्थन ||

----------


## alymax

सब कुछ शांति में हो तभी ठीक रहे गा

----------


## Manavji

दोस्तों पिछले कई दिनों से कार्य में व्यस्तता के चलते में मंच पर उपस्थित नहीं हो पाया ! आज थोडा मौका मिला तो सीधा यहाँ आया हु ! मुझे बहुत खुसी हाकी के आप सब अपने विचार यहाँ रख रहे हैं ! में भी सारे कार्यो से निपटकर जल्दी ही आप सबके बीच में आ जाऊंगा !धन्यवाद !

----------


## navinc4u

> *नवीन जी 
> साथ ही यह भी बताएं की 
> ओशो को पाखंडी नहीं मानने वाले इन विधवा औरतों के लिए क्या करते हैं?*


*
देखिये मै यंहा बात ओशो को पाखंडी कहने वाले और न कहने वालो की कर रहा हूँ  ओशो को पाखंडी कहने वाले वाले वो है जो अपने को परम धार्मिक कहते है भगवत  सप्ताह मानते है गायत्री  यघ करते है जागरण करते है अब दूसरी तरफ वो लोग है  जो न तो बिना पढ़े ओशो विद्वान कहते है और न पाखंडी 
दोनों तरफ के तीन तीन लोगो की तुलना करते है 
पाखंडी कहने वालो में है कृपाल जी महाराज ( भगवत सप्ताह मानते है )  ब्रन्दावन में भव्य संगमरमर का आश्रम बना कर रहते है और प्रवचन करते है  जन्हा  प्रवचन होता है हजारो की भीड़ काम धंधा छोड़ कर इनका प्रवचन सुनती है  सादगी का उपदेश देते है अब करनी और कथनी का अंतर देखे / चलते है महंगी  कारो में चलते है या तो पाच सितारा होटल में या किसी करोडपती भक्त के घर  काम जब दूसरो को काम धाम छोड़ सिर्फ भक्ती करने का उपदेश देगे तो खुद क्या  खाख करेगे समय और कीमती उर्जा की बर्बादी देखनी हो इनके किसी प्रवचन में  जाए जितनी  बिजली से पूरा गाँव एक महीने तक रोशन हो सकता था एक दिन में  फूकी जा रही होगी  आश्रम के नाम पर हजारो एकड़ कृषी  योग्य भूमी कब्जाई हुयी  है समाज के लिए योगदान सिर्फ अकर्मयानता फैलाना 
दूसरा उदहारण गायत्री परिवार सब कुछ ऊपर जैसा अंतर सिर्फ इतना की इन्होने  आश्रम बनाने के नाम पर हजारो एकड़ जंगल काट डाले और काटते जा रहे है है कोई   माई लाल जो इनको जंगल काट कर बेचने से रोके 
तीसरा उदहारण राधास्वामी सम्प्रदाय सब कुछ ऊपर जैसा लेकिन जमीन कब्जाने में  सबसे आगे किसी भी जगह पहले तो सत्संग के नाम पर इकठा होना सुरु होते फिर  उस जगह पर कटीली बाड लगती है फिर तीन का शेड पड़ता है और अंत में पक्का भवन  तैयार हो जाता है बेशर्मी इतनी की जम्मू में राष्ट्रिय राज मार्ग के  किनारे न केवल जमीन कब्जाई बल्की उस उस तरफ जाने वाले एक कच्चे रास्ते को  भी कब्ज़ा कर टोल जैसा अबरोध लगा कर रास्ते हो प्राइवेट कर दिया 
सारे नियम कानून इनके ठेगे पर*

----------


## navinc4u

*अब दूसरी समाज के तीन वर्ग  से उदहारण दे रहा हूँ 
पहला उदाहण उस बर्ग से जिसे कृपाल जी महाराज जैसे लोग दिल खोल कर गालीयाँ  देते है यानी उद्योगपती ( कोरपोरेट जगत ) अजीम प्रेम जी ने कभी ये नहीं कहा  वो परम धार्मिक व्यक्ति है न कभी प्रवचन किये लेकिन न केवल इन्होने हजारो  रोजगार सृजित किये जिस से लाखो घरो में चूल्हा जलाता वल्कि इन्होने एक  ट्रष्ट बना कर सिक्छा के छेत्र में यागदान भी कर रहे है जब पूछा तो इन्होने  नम्रता से कहा हमें जो मिला समाज से मिला तो अब हमारी बारे  थोडा योगदान  सामजिक कार्यो में करने का ( तुलना करे कृपाल जी महाराज जैसो से जो हमेशा  इस बात पर जोर देते है की सामाज को सुधार रहे न की समाज इनकी हलबा पुरी चला  रहा है 
दूसरा भी कोरपोरेट जगत से टाटा घराने में teree जैसी संस्था बनाई जो उर्जा बचने और प्रयावरण की रछा करने के छेत्र में कार्य कर रही 
तीसरा उद्धरण सामान्य जनता से निकले राजेंद्र सिंह जैसो का है जो पानी के  छेत्र में काम कर रहे है एक बर्षो से सूखी नदी को जीवित करने चमत्कार किया  बिना किसी देवीय शक्ति के दावे के 
चौथा उदाहण संत समाज के ही  एक सदस्य महंत पूर्ण  गिरी  जी का जिहोने उरई  के एक उसर को हरे भरे जंगल में बदला और आदिवासी में फ़ैली बुराई के छेत्र  में काम कर रहे है  *

----------


## Krishna

आप की बात बहुत सही है ...................

----------


## navinc4u

[B]


> * बदतमीज जी का जवाब यौन भावनाएँ को शान्त और मन नियंत्रित रखने के बारे में था प्लीज़ आप ही बताएं की यौन भावनाएँ को शान्त और मन को नियंत्रित कैसे रख सकतें हैं साथ ही यह भी की ओशो का आश्रम किस तरह से बनाया गया है,*



*दूसरी चीज पर आते है बदतमीज जी यौन भावनाए नियंत्रित करने की नहीं दवाने की बात बात कर रहे है इसे एक उदाहण से समझाता हूँ किसी भूके व्यक्ती से आप बोलो की भूका रहना शरीर के लिए बहुत अच्छा है इसे से आयु बढ़ती है शरीर स्वस्थ रहता है आप अपना ध्यान खाने में नहीं भजन पूजन में लगाओ भगवान खुश होगे की आप ने ब्रत रक्खा ( कृपाल जी महाराज का तरीका ) और दूसरा तरीका ये है की आप उसे भरपेट भोजन कराये और फिर बोले अब आप ध्यान लगाओ ( ओशो का तरीका )
	मेरे विचार में दूसरे तरीके में व्यक्ति वेहतर तरीके से ध्यान लगा पायेगा / आखिर सेक्स को इतनी बुरी क्रिया क्यों माना है जबकी हिन्दू शस्त्रों के अनुसार कामदेव एक श्रेष्ठ देवता है और रति एक देवी
	अब दूसरी बात पर आते है ओशो ने पुणे में जमीन खरीद ( जो एक रिहाईशी इलका है )कर आश्रम बनाया न की जमीन पर कब्ज़ा करके जंगलो को काट कर
	अगर आप जा सकते है तो हरिद्वार जाए और देखे गायित्री परिवार  किस   तेजी  से जगलो को काट कर आश्रम का विस्तार कर रहा है और नहीं जा सकते तो देल्ली में ही आशाराम बापू का आशाराम देख कर आइये जो संरछित  रिज छेत्र में गैरकानूनी  रूप से जंगल की भूमि पर बना है ( राजेन्द्र नगर के पास )*

----------


## Krishna

> *दूसरी चीज पर आते है बदतमीज जी यौन भावनाए नियंत्रित करने की नहीं दवाने की बात बात कर रहे है इसे एक उदाहण से समझाता हूँ किसी भूके व्यक्ती से आप बोलो की भूका रहना शरीर के लिए बहुत अच्छा है इसे से आयु बढ़ती है शरीर स्वस्थ रहता है आप अपना ध्यान खाने में नहीं भजन पूजन में लगाओ भगवान खुश होगे की आप ने ब्रत रक्खा ( कृपाल जी महाराज का तरीका ) और दूसरा तरीका ये है की आप उसे भरपेट भोजन कराये और फिर बोले अब आप ध्यान लगाओ ( ओशो का तरीका )
>     मेरे विचार में दूसरे तरीके में व्यक्ति वेहतर तरीके से ध्यान लगा पायेगा / आखिर सेक्स को इतनी बुरी क्रिया क्यों माना है जबकी हिन्दू शस्त्रों के अनुसार कामदेव एक श्रेष्ठ देवता है और रति एक देवी
>     अब दूसरी बात पर आते है ओशो ने पुणे में जमीन खरीद ( जो एक रिहाईशी इलका है )कर आश्रम बनाया न की जमीन पर कब्ज़ा करके जंगलो को काट कर
>     अगर आप जा सकते है तो हरिद्वार जाए और देखे गायित्री परिवार  किस   तेजी  से जगलो को काट कर आश्रम का विस्तार कर रहा है और नहीं जा सकते तो देल्ली में ही आशाराम बापू का आशाराम देख कर आइये जो संरछित  रिज छेत्र में गैरकानूनी  रूप से जंगल की भूमि पर बना है ( राजेन्द्र नगर के पास )*


बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है |

----------


## alymax

> *दूसरी चीज पर आते है बदतमीज जी यौन भावनाए नियंत्रित करने की नहीं दवाने की बात बात कर रहे है इसे एक उदाहण से समझाता हूँ किसी भूके व्यक्ती से आप बोलो की भूका रहना शरीर के लिए बहुत अच्छा है इसे से आयु बढ़ती है शरीर स्वस्थ रहता है आप अपना ध्यान खाने में नहीं भजन पूजन में लगाओ भगवान खुश होगे की आप ने ब्रत रक्खा ( कृपाल जी महाराज का तरीका ) और दूसरा तरीका ये है की आप उसे भरपेट भोजन कराये और फिर बोले अब आप ध्यान लगाओ ( ओशो का तरीका )
> 	मेरे विचार में दूसरे तरीके में व्यक्ति वेहतर तरीके से ध्यान लगा पायेगा / आखिर सेक्स को इतनी बुरी क्रिया क्यों माना है जबकी हिन्दू शस्त्रों के अनुसार कामदेव एक श्रेष्ठ देवता है और रति एक देवी
> 	अब दूसरी बात पर आते है ओशो ने पुणे में जमीन खरीद ( जो एक रिहाईशी इलका है )कर आश्रम बनाया न की जमीन पर कब्ज़ा करके जंगलो को काट कर
> 	अगर आप जा सकते है तो हरिद्वार जाए और देखे गायित्री परिवार  किस   तेजी  से जगलो को काट कर आश्रम का विस्तार कर रहा है और नहीं जा सकते तो देल्ली में ही आशाराम बापू का आशाराम देख कर आइये जो संरछित  रिज छेत्र में गैरकानूनी  रूप से जंगल की भूमि पर बना है ( राजेन्द्र नगर के पास )*


बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है मित्र धन्यबाद

----------


## alysweety

> * बदतमीज जी यौन भावनाए नियंत्रित करने की नहीं दवाने की बात बात कर रहे है इसे एक उदाहण से समझाता हूँ किसी भूके व्यक्ती से आप बोलो की भूका रहना शरीर के लिए बहुत अच्छा है इसे से आयु बढ़ती है शरीर स्वस्थ रहता है आप अपना ध्यान खाने में नहीं भजन पूजन में लगाओ भगवान खुश होगे की आप ने ब्रत रक्खा ( कृपाल जी महाराज का तरीका ) और दूसरा तरीका ये है की आप उसे भरपेट भोजन कराये और फिर बोले अब आप ध्यान लगाओ ( ओशो का तरीका )
>     मेरे विचार में दूसरे तरीके में व्यक्ति वेहतर तरीके से ध्यान लगा पायेगा / आखिर सेक्स को इतनी बुरी क्रिया क्यों माना है जबकी हिन्दू शस्त्रों के अनुसार कामदेव एक श्रेष्ठ देवता है और रति एक देवी*



सॉरी नविन जी नहीं समझ पा रही आपकी बात
कनफूजन कुछ बातों को लेकर है
आपके कुछ तर्कों को लेकर है
१. आपका कहना की जब भूख लगे तो पहले भोजन करो फिर दुसरे काम
मैं कन्फ्यूज हूँ - *क्या खाना खाना और सेक्स करना एक जैसे ही कार्य हैं?*
क्या मुझे अगर सेक्स की इच्छा हो तो मैं अपने बालकनी में जाऊँ ___ रास्ते पर जाते किसी आदमी को बुलाऊँ
उसके साथ पहले सेक्स कर लूँ?
अगर आप जवाब देतें हैं नहीं ऐसा नहीं
तो फिर तो ये सेक्स को दबाना ही हो गया ( आपके हिसाब से )
यहाँ बदतमीज जी के अनुसार मुझे खुद पर नियंत्रण रखने की कोशिस करनी चाहिए
अगर आपका जवाब हाँ है तो फिर
इन्सान और जानवर में कहाँ फर्क बचा
२. आपका कहना है की "*सेक्स* *को* *इतनी* *बुरी* *क्रिया* *क्यों* *माना* *है* *जबकी* *हिन्दू* *शस्त्रों* *के* *अनुसार* *कामदेव* *एक* *श्रेष्ठ* *देवता* *है* *और* *रति* *एक* *देवी"*
मैं कन्फ्यूज हूँ - की ये आप कैसे समझ लिए की हिन्दू शास्त्रों में सेक्स को बुरा माना गया है
सिर्फ उसे नियत्रित तरीके से करने पर जोर दिया गया है ( ऐसा मैं समझतीं हूँ )
अगर ऐसा नहीं होता तो तो लोग इतनी धूमधाम से शादियाँ कियूं करते हैं 
आप खुद भी मानते हैं की कामदेव और रति देवी देवता हैं 
फिर सेक्स को बुरा माना जाता है ये आप किस आधार पर कह रहें हैं नहीं समझ पा रही 
अंत एक बार फिर से कहूँगी की 
चाहे आप जैसे ओशो के समर्थक हों या उनके विरोधी 
दोनो  ही उन्हें गलत तरीके से पेश कर रहें हैं 
आपसे सिर्फ इतना जानना चाहती हूँ *क्या आपका ओशो को समर्थन सिर्फ सेक्स पर 
उनके पॉइंट ऑफ़ व्यू को लेकर है या उनकी पोजितिविटी को लेकर*

----------


## alymax

> सॉरी नविन जी नहीं समझ पा रही आपकी बात
> कनफूजन कुछ बातों को लेकर है
> आपके कुछ तर्कों को लेकर है
> १. आपका कहना की जब भूख लगे तो पहले भोजन करो फिर दुसरे काम
> मैं कन्फ्यूज हूँ - *क्या खाना खाना और सेक्स करना एक जैसे ही कार्य हैं?*
> क्या मुझे अगर सेक्स की इच्छा हो तो मैं अपने बालकनी में जाऊँ ___ रास्ते पर जाते किसी आदमी को बुलाऊँ
> उसके साथ पहले सेक्स कर लूँ?
> अगर आप जवाब देतें हैं नहीं ऐसा नहीं
> तो फिर तो ये सेक्स को दबाना ही हो गया ( आपके हिसाब से )
> ...


मित्र आप की कुछ मदत ........... इस विषय में

----------


## jharkhandi

पहले नविन जी के विचार पढ़े / तो बिलकुल सही लगे / फिर स्वीटी जी के विचार  पढ़े तो और भी ज्यादा सही लगे / सही है सेक्स होना चाहिए पर स्वनियंत्रण भी  बहुत जरुरी है /  दोनों के विचार पढने के बाद मेरा समर्थन स्वीटी जी के विचारों को है

----------


## alymax

> सॉरी नविन जी नहीं समझ पा रही आपकी बात
> कनफूजन कुछ बातों को लेकर है
> आपके कुछ तर्कों को लेकर है
> १. आपका कहना की जब भूख लगे तो पहले भोजन करो फिर दुसरे काम
> मैं कन्फ्यूज हूँ - *क्या खाना खाना और सेक्स करना एक जैसे ही कार्य हैं?*
> क्या मुझे अगर सेक्स की इच्छा हो तो मैं अपने बालकनी में जाऊँ ___ रास्ते पर जाते किसी आदमी को बुलाऊँ
> उसके साथ पहले सेक्स कर लूँ?
> अगर आप जवाब देतें हैं नहीं ऐसा नहीं
> तो फिर तो ये सेक्स को दबाना ही हो गया ( आपके हिसाब से )
> ...


 क्या खाना खाना और सेक्स करना एक जैसे ही कार्य हैं?
मित्रो खाना खाना और सेक्स अलग कार्य है जब भूख लगे अन्न खाओ 
और सेक्स की भूख लगे तो नियम नियम पूर्वक करना चहिए अर्थात जो हमारा 
सनातन धर्म ने अनुसार नियम है उसी प्रकार कोई भी धर्म इजाजत नही देता 
ओसो कहता है भूख लगे तो खाना खाओ 
शरीर में सेक्स की भूख हो तो अपने धर्म के अनुशार करो !
यह नही की आप किसी के साथ जो मिला उसी के साथ  !कदापि नही 

हिन्दू धर्म के अनुसार जो शाश्त्रो में बताया है सेक्स का मायना अलग है 

शादी की जो प्रक्रिया रखी गयी है उसमे तो हमारे धर्म में गलत तरीका भी नही है 
और सेक्स दबाने की बात तो कोसो दूर है 
लोगो ने यह अपने अंदर भ्रम रक्खा है बात तो सीधी है मित्रो !
प्रश्न है आध्यात्म में सेक्स मै अपनी जाकारी के अनुसार कहता हु जो सनातन धर्म की ब्यवस्था है वह सरल है 
उसी के अनुसार जीवन को आगे बढ़ाते रहे तो मुक्ति की अवस्था पाई जा सकती है जैसे राजा जनक जो देह में रहते हुए 
वीदेह कहलाए ऐसे थे ग्रेहस्त पुरुष

----------


## mahaanindia

bahut badhia jaankari h ..

----------


## alysweety

मानव जी, नविन जी 
सूत्र को गति दें 
ओशो के बारे में कुछ और बताएं

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

दोस्तोँ आप लोग चर्चा को घुमा फिराकर सेक्स पर क्योँ ले आ रहॅ हो?सँभौग/समाधी मेँ जो बात औशो ने कही नही उसका वौ मतलब भी निकाल रहे हो एक शायर ने क्या खूब लिखा है
वो बात सारे  फ़साने मेँ जिसका जिक्र नहीँ

वो बात उनको बहुत नागवार गुजरी है
अब हर समाज/धर्म मैँ विवाह के भी पृथक-पृथक नियम है कहीँ तौ चार भाई मिलकर एक से ही विवाह करते हैँ कहीँ एक व्यक्ति चार औरतौँ से शादी कर लेता है अब क्या सही है क्या गलत?
मेरे विचार से हमेँ महापुरुषोँ के विचारोँ के साथ ही अपनी बुद्धि-विवेक का प्रयौग करते हुए परिस्थति/समयानुसार ही नैतिक/अनैतिक और सही गलत का निर्णय स्वयँ लेना चाहीये॥और शायद औशौ का भी यही विचार है॥

----------


## dkj

> *तो दोस्तों एक बार फिर हाजिर  हु में "सम्भोग से समाधी की और " के कुछ अंसो के साथ 
> **
> यह आदमी पैदा हुआ है—पाँच छह जार, दस हजार वर्ष की संस्कृति का यह आदमी  फल है। लेकिन संस्कृति गलत नहीं है, यह आदमी गलत है। आदमी मरता जा रहा है  रोज और संस्कृति की दुहाई चलती चली जाती है। कि महान संस्कृति महान धर्म,  महान सब कुछ। और उसका यह फल है आदमी। और उसी संस्कृति से गुजरा है और  परिणाम है उसका लेकिन नहीं आदमी गलत है और आदमी को बदलना चाहिए अपने को।*
> 
> *और कोई कहने की हिम्मत नहीं उठाता कि कहीं ऐसा तो नहीं है कि दस हजार  वर्षो में जो संस्कृति और धर्म आदमी को प्रेम से नहीं भर पाय, वह  संस्कृति और धर्म गलत तो नहीं है। और अगर दस हजार वर्षों में आदमी प्रेम  से नहीं भर पाया तो आगे कोई संभावना है, इस धर्म और इसी संस्कृति के आधार  पर की आदमी कभी प्रेम से भा जाए?*
> *दस हजार साल में जो नहीं हो पाय, वह आगे भी दस हजार वर्षों में होने  वाला नहीं है। क्योंकि आदमी यही है, कल भी यही होगा आदमी हमेशा से यही है,  और हमेशा यही होगा। और संस्कृति और धर्म जिनके हम नारे दिये चले जा रहे  है, और संत और महात्मा जिनकी दुहाइयां दिये चले जा रहे है। सोचने के लिए  भी तैयार नहीं है कि कहीं बुनियादी चिंतन की दिशा ही तो गलत नहीं है?*
> *मैं कहना चाहता हूं कि वह गलत है। और गलत—सबूत है यह आदमी। और क्या सबूत होता है गलत का?*
> *एक बीज को हम बोये और फल ज़हरीले और कड़वे हो तो क्या सिद्ध होता है?  सिद्ध होता है कि वह बीज जहरीला और कड़वा रहा होगा। हालांकि बीज में पता  लगाना मुश्किल है कि उससे जो फल पैदा होगें,वे कड़वे पैदा होंगे। बीज में  कुछ खोजबीन नहीं की जा सकती। बीज को तोड़ो-फोड़ो कोई पता नहीं चल सकता है  कि इससे जो फल पैदा होते होंगे। वे कड़वे होंगे। बीज को बोओ,सौ वर्ष लग  जायेंगे—वृक्ष होगा, बड़ा होगा,आकाश में फैलेगा, तब फल आयेंगे और तब पता  चलेगा कि वे कड़वे है।*
> 
> ...


कोई विचार बनाने से पहले ओशो -रजनीश के लेखों का अध्ययन कर लें,उसके विचार बन्धी बन्धाई कोई एक विचार सरणी से नहीं है

----------


## alysweety

जो लोग ओशो के उन्मुक्त जीवन जीने के उपदेश को यौन उच्छ्रिंक्लता सिखाने का  पर्याय मानते रहे हैं वे देह के पुल पर खड़े रह जाने वाले लोग हैं।
.
ओशो  का कहना था, अगर देह बाधक है, जीवन की यात्रा में आपको अटकाती है, अवरोध  बनकर प्रवाह को ठहराती है तो देह को पुल बनाओ और निस्संचोक उससे होकर देह  के पार जाओ। 
जीवन को ठहराव नहीं, नैसर्गिक रूप से बहाओ। पानी को ठहरने दोगे तो सड़ेगा, बदबू मारेगा। 
क्योंकि ठहरना ही मृत्यु है।
---कन्हैयालाल  नंदन 
सम्पादक, 'पराग', 'धर्मयुग', 'दिनमान'

----------


## skd121

प्यारे सदस्य गण , बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है . लोगों को सही जानकारी होनी चाहिये ओशो के बारे में .मैं  यही कहूँगा कि इतने विरोधाभास के वावजूद ओशो पिछली सदी एक महान चिन्तक हुए .भारत को उन पर गर्व है . जिन्हें शंका हो वे उनकी किसी भी एक पुस्तक को पूरी तरह पढ़ें

----------


## manishdeo

सर्वप्रथम इस सूत्र को शुरू करने केलिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद । आचार्य रजनीश जी के द्वारा लिखित साहित्य बेमिशाल है यदि कोई व्यक्ति बिना किसी पूर्वाग्रह के कोई एक पुस्तक को पढ़ता है तो निश्चित ही उन पर गर्व करेगा

----------


## andythegood

वैसे मैंने भी आज तक इनका केवल नाम ही सुना है, मेरे एक मित्र ओशो के बहुत बड़े प्रसंसक है,इस सूत्र द्वारा ओशो के बारे में कुछ जानने को मिला,माफ़ी चाहूंगा मैं आप लोगो की तरह ज्ञानी नहीं हूँ पर आप लोगो के मार्गदर्सन से मैं भी कुछ सीख सकता हूँ।

----------


## andythegood

अनेक शंकाए है मेरे मन में पर, किसी विषय पर राय देने से पहले तथ्यों से पूर्ण परिचय होना चहिये ये मेरा मानना है और ये तभी संभव हो पायेगा जब मैं ओशो साहित्य का पूर्ण अध्यन कर लू,कुछ समय पश्चात आप लोगो के सामने अपने प्रश्नों के साथ उपस्थित होऊंगा .

----------


## andythegood

साथ ही साथ यहाँ यह भी याद करा दूँ कि इस बात को किन्ही रामभक्तों की शुद्ध आपराधिक साम्प्रदायिकता का अनुमोदन न समझा जाय! वो हमारे समाज का एक अपना फोड़ा है।


मैं इन शब्दों का मतलब नहीं समझ सका?आप कहना क्या चाहते है?कृपया सम्जहने का कष्ट करे .

----------


## jharkhandi

> साथ ही साथ यहाँ यह भी याद करा दूँ कि इस बात को किन्ही रामभक्तों की शुद्ध आपराधिक साम्प्रदायिकता का अनुमोदन न समझा जाय! वो हमारे समाज का एक अपना फोड़ा है।
> 
> 
> मैं इन शब्दों का मतलब नहीं समझ सका?आप कहना क्या चाहते है?कृपया सम्जहने का कष्ट करे .


* मित्र आपकी बात समझ नहीं पाया / क्या आप ये कहना चाहते हैं राम भक्त सांप्रदायिक रूप से अपराधी होते हैं / कृपया अपने कथन को स्पष्ट करें *

----------


## jharkhandi

> जो लोग ओशो के उन्मुक्त जीवन जीने के उपदेश को यौन उच्छ्रिंक्लता सिखाने का  पर्याय मानते रहे हैं वे देह के पुल पर खड़े रह जाने वाले लोग हैं।
> .
> ओशो  का कहना था, अगर देह बाधक है, जीवन की यात्रा में आपको अटकाती है, अवरोध  बनकर प्रवाह को ठहराती है तो देह को पुल बनाओ और निस्संचोक उससे होकर देह  के पार जाओ। 
> जीवन को ठहराव नहीं, नैसर्गिक रूप से बहाओ। पानी को ठहरने दोगे तो सड़ेगा, बदबू मारेगा। 
> क्योंकि ठहरना ही मृत्यु है।
> ---कन्हैयालाल  नंदन 
> सम्पादक, 'पराग', 'धर्मयुग', 'दिनमान'


* कन्हैया लाल जी की बात से पूरी तरह सहमत हूँ / एक सही दृष्टिकोण देने के लिए धन्यवाद स्वीटी जी*

----------


## andythegood

इस सूत्र के तीसरे पेज पर calvitf जी ने लिखा था===बताइये! ओशो की ही तरह हमारा पढ़ा-लिखा अंग्रेजी तबका अपने ऐसे देसी देशवासियों को दकियानूसी, पोंगापंथी और न जाने क्या-क्या बताता है.. और अमरीकी संस्कारों में नित नए रूपों में ढला जाता है। पर वो दकियानूसी-पोंगापंथी रजनीश को पचा जाता है.. पर अमरीकी लिबरलिज़्म अपने समाज की सहज नैतिकता का एक धार्मिक आवरण नहीं स्वीकार पाता। क्या पाखण्ड है भाई अमरीकी समाज का!
यहाँ यह याद दिला देना अप्रासंगिक नहीं होगा कि रामकथा बखानने वाले मुरारी बापू भी ओशो का श्रद्धा के साथ स्मरण करते हैं और उन्हे महात्मा मानते हैं। साथ ही साथ यहाँ यह भी याद करा दूँ कि इस बात को किन्ही रामभक्तों की शुद्ध आपराधिक साम्प्रदायिकता का अनुमोदन न समझा जाय! वो हमारे समाज का एक अपना फोड़ा है।
(साभार- निर्मल आनंद )

इनका आशय नहीं समझ आया,माफ़ कीजियेगा मैं निरा मूर्ख इस लिए ज्ञान की बातो को समझता नहीं हूँ इसलिए आप लोगो को कष्ट देना पड़ा

----------


## dkgdkg



----------


## dkgdkg



----------


## dkj

> 


central 14:clap::clap::

----------


## dkgdkg



----------


## dkgdkg

नई दिल्ली | अपने भक्तों के बीच 'भगवान श्री रजनीश' कहलाने वाले ओशो को लेकर उनकी शिष्या और प्रेमिका मां आनंद शीला ने चौंकाने वाले खुलासे किए हैं। ओशो के आश्रम से 55 मिलियन डॉलर का घपला करने के बाद जेल की सजा काटने जाने वाली शीला ने अपनी किताब 'डोंट किल हिम! ए मेम्वर बाई मा आनंद शीला' में अपने गुरू से जुड़े कई अनछुहे पहलुओं को सामने रखा है।

शीला ने अपनी किताब में लिखा है कि ओशो के आश्रम में अध्यात्म के नाम पर सेक्स की मंडी सजती थी। आश्रम के शिविरों में सबसे ज्यादा चर्चा भी सेक्स पर ही होती थी। भगवान ओशो अपने भक्तों को बताते थे कि सेक्स की इच्छा को दबाना कई कष्टों का कारण है, इसलिए सेक्स की इच्छा को दबाना नहीं चाहिए। भगवान के उपदेशों पर चलते हुए उनके सभी शिष्य बिना किसी हिचकिचाहट और नैतिक दबाव के चलते आश्रम में खुलेआम सेक्स करते थे। आश्रम का हर संन्यासी एक महीने में करीब 90 लोगों के साथ सेक्स करता था।

किताब के मुताबिक भगवान ओशो एक बिजनेस मैन थे। उनके आश्रम के हर हिस्से से आय होती थी। उनके प्रवचन सुनने के लिए आश्रम में प्रवेश शुल्क लगता था। आश्रम में चिकित्सकों का एक ग्रुप भी कार्यरत था, जो मरीजों को देखते थे। चिकित्सा सेवा के साथ-साथ आश्रम के अंदर बुफे में खान-पान की भी व्यवस्*था थी। आश्रम में आने वाले लोग अपनी इच्छानुसार खाना लेकर भुगतान करते थे। इसके अलावा आश्रम में कई दूसरी शुल्क आधारित सेवाएं भी चलती थीं। 

शीला के मुताबिक आश्रम के संन्यासी भगवान ओशो से इतने प्रभावित थे कि अपनी परवाह किए बिना सेक्स करते थे। धीरे-धीरे कुछ संन्यासियों को बीमारियों ने जकड़ लिया। आश्रम के संन्यासी बुखार, सर्दी और इंफेक्*शन के साथ साथ सेक्स से होने वाले रोगों से पीड़ित रहते थे। आश्रम में चारों तरफ गंदगी का माहौल था। इसके बावजूद भगवान लगातार अपने भक्तों को सेक्स की इच्छा दबाने के विरुद्ध उपदेश देते थे, इसलिए आश्रम के संन्यासी बेफिक्र होकर सेक्स करते थे। 

शीला ने किताब में लिखा, 'मुझे यह देखकर बड़ा आश्चर्य हुआ कि पूरे दिन काम में लगे रहने के बावजूद संन्यासी सेक्स के लिए समय और ऊर्जा निकालते *थे। एक दिन मैंने एक संन्यासी से इस बारे में पूछा तो उसने मुझे बताया कि वो हर दिन *तीन अलग-अलग महिलाओं के साथ सेक्स करता है। गंदगी में रहने के कारण संन्यासियों की हालत ज्यादा खराब होने लगी और धीरे-धीरे आश्रम के अस्पताल के सभी बेड भर गए।

इस खुलासे के मुताबिक ओशो रॉल्स रॉयस गाड़ियों के शौक़ीन थे | उनके पास लगभग सौ रॉल्स रॉयस कारें थीं। 

वहीँ ओशो के समर्थकों का कहना है की शीला द्वारा ओशो पर लगाये गए आरोप गलत है, ओशो के विचार बिलकुल अलग थे वह सब कुछ स्वीकार करते थे |

----------


## dkgdkg

*अध्यात्म के नाम पर ओशो के आश्रम में सजती थी सेक्स की मंडी’*

ओशो की शिष्या मां आनंद शीला ने हाल ही में प्रकाशित अपने संस्मरण में कई सनसनीखेज खुलासे किए हैं। मां आनंद शीला के अनुसार ओशो के आश्रम में अध्यात्म के नाम पर सेक्स की मंडी लगती थी। उल्लेखनीय है कि मां आनंद शीला की विवादित शिष्या रही हैं और उनपर ओशो के आश्रम से 55 मिलियन डॉलर का घपला करने का आरोप लगा था। उसके बाद उन्हें आश्रम से निकाल दिया गया था।
मां आनंद शीला के अनुसार ओशो के शिविरों में भी सेक्स पर ही अधिक चर्चा होती थी। ओशो के मुताबिक सेक्स की इच्छा को दबाना ही सभी बीमारियों की जड़ है। ओशो की इसी नसीहत पर चलते हुए उनके सभी शिष्य बिना किसी हिचकिचाहट और नैतिक दबाव के चलते खुलेआम सेक्स करते थे। आश्रम की प्रत्येक संन्यासिन एक महीने में करीब 90 लोगों के साथ सेक्स करती थी।
शीला ने बताया, “ओशो एक अच्छे व्यापारी भी थे। उन्हें उत्पाद की मार्केटिं*ग में महारथ हासिल थी। ओशो पर पैसा पानी की तरह बरसता था। ओशो को गाडिय़ों का खासा शौक था। एक दिन उन्होंने मुझे अपने पास बुलाया और कहा कि उन्हें एक महीने में 30 रॉल्स रॉयस गाड़ियां चाहिए। 30 रॉल्स रॉयस गाड़ियों का मतलब था 4 मिलियन डॉलर। हालांकि ओशो के पास पहले से ही 96 रोल्स रॉयस गाड़ियां थीं।”

----------


## dkgdkg

अपने भक्तों के बीच 'भगवान ओशो' कहलाने वाले ओशो को लेकर उनकी शिष्या और प्रेमिका मां आनंद शीला ने चौंकाने वाले खुलासे किए हैं। ओशो के आश्रम से 55 मिलियन डॉलर का घपला करने के बाद शीला 39 महीनों तक जेल में रहीं। जेल से निकलने के करीब 20 साल बाद शीला ने हाल ही में रीलीज हुई अपनी किताब 'डोंट किल हिम! ए मेम्वर बाई मा आनंद शीला' में अपने गुरू से जुड़े कई अनछुहे पहलुओं को सामने रखा है।

*एक माह में 90 लोगों के साथ सेक्स*
शीला ने अपनी किताब में लिखा है कि ओशो के आश्रम में अध्यात्म के नाम पर सेक्स की मंडी सजती थी। आश्रम के शिविरों में सबसे ज्यादा चर्चा भी सैक्स पर ही होती थी। भगवान ओशो अपने भक्तों को बताते थे कि सेक्स की इच्छा को दबाना कई कष्टों का कारण है, इसलिए सेक्स की इच्छा को दबाना नहीं चाहिए। वे सेक्स को बिना किसी निर्णय के *स्वीकार करने के लिए कहते थे। भगवान के उपदेशों पर चलते हुए उनके सभी शिष्य बिना किसी हिचकिचाहट और नैतिक दबाव के चलते आश्रम में खुलेआम सेक्स करते थे। आश्रम का हर संन्यासी एक महीने में करीब 90 लोगों के साथ सेक्स करता था।

*पानी की तरह बरसता था आश्रम में पैसा*
किताब के मुताबिक भगवान ओशो बिजनेस करना भी बखूबी जानते थे। उन्होंने ऐसा सिस्टम बनाया हुआ था कि आश्रम के हर हिस्से से आय होती थी। उनके प्रवचन सुनने के लिए आश्रम में प्रवेश शुल्क लगता था। आश्रम में चिकित्सकों का एक ग्रुप भी कार्यरत था, जो मरीजों को देखते थे। चिकित्सा सेवा के साथ-साथ आश्रम के अंदर बुफे में खान-पान की भी व्यवस्*था थी। आश्रम में आने वाले लोग अपनी इच्छानुसार खाना लेकर भुगतान करते थे। इसके अलावा आश्रम में कई दूसरी शुल्क आधारित सेवाएं भी चलती थीं। इन सभी स्रोतों के जरिए आश्रम में पानी की तरह पैसा बरसता था। भगवान ओशो के आश्रम में हर दिन दान पाने के नए तरीके सोचे जाते थे। 

*बीमारी के बावजूद सेक्स का प्राथमिकता*
आश्रम में संन्यासियों को शिफ्ट में काम करना पड़ता था। आश्रम के संन्यासी भगवान ओशो से इतने प्रभावित थे कि अपनी परवाह किए बिना काम करते थे। यहां तक कि उन्हें रात को सोने के लिए अच्छी जगह भी नहीं मिलती थी। लेकिन धीरे-धीरे कुछ संन्यासियों को बीमारियों ने जकड़ लिया। आश्रम के संन्यासी बुखार, सर्दी और इंफेक्*शन से पीड़ित रहते थे। आश्रम में चारों तरफ गंदगी का माहौल था। इसके बावजूद भगवान लगातार अपने भक्तों को सेक्स की इच्छा दबाने के विरुद्ध उपदेश देते थे, इसलिए आश्रम के संन्यासी बेफिक्र होकर सेक्स करते थे। शीला ने किताब में लिखा, 'मुझे यह देखकर बड़ा आश्चर्य हुआ कि पूरे दिन काम में लगे रहने के बावजूद संन्यासी सेक्स के लिए समय और ऊर्जा निकालते *थे। एक दिन मैंने एक संन्यासी से इस बारे में पूछा तो उसने मुझे बताया कि वो हर दिन *तीन अलग-अलग महिलाओं के साथ सेक्स करता है। गंदगी में रहने के कारण संन्यासियों की हालत ज्यादा खराब होने लगी और धीरे-धीरे आश्रम के अस्पताल के सभी बेड भर गए।

*30 रॉल्स रॉयस गाड़ियों की मांग*
भगवान आश्रम में सबकुछ ओशो के मन-मुताबिक और काफी अच्छा होने के बावजूद वे खुश नहीं थे। भगवान अब बोर हो रहे थे। एक दिन उन्होंने मुझसे कहा कि उन्हें एक महीने में 30 नई रॉल्स रॉयस गाड़ियां चाहिएं, जबकि उस समय उनके पास 96 नई रॉल्स रॉयस कारें थीं। जाहिर था कि वो सिर्फ अपनी बोरियत मिटाने के लिए नई गाड़ियां चाहते थे। 30 नई रॉल्स रॉयस कारों का मतलब था करीब 3 से 4 मिलियन डॉलर। इतनी बड़ी रकम सिर्फ आश्रम के बजट में कटौती करके ही जुटाई जा सकती थी, ले*किन भगवान ओशो ने मुझे इस रकम को पाने के लिए 50-60 लोगों के नाम की लिस्ट दी, जो काफी धनी थे।

----------


## Manavji

*सबसे पहले तो में उन मित्रों का धन्यवाद देना चाहूंगा जिन्होंने इस सूत्र को गति प्रदान की। शायद 1 साल बाद वापिस आया हूँ पर आज बहुत अच्छा लग रहा है।*

----------


## Manavji

> अपने भक्तों के बीच 'भगवान ओशो' कहलाने वाले ओशो को लेकर उनकी शिष्या और प्रेमिका मां आनंद शीला ने चौंकाने वाले खुलासे किए हैं। ओशो के आश्रम से 55 मिलियन डॉलर का घपला करने के बाद शीला 39 महीनों तक जेल में रहीं। जेल से निकलने के करीब 20 साल बाद शीला ने हाल ही में रीलीज हुई अपनी किताब 'डोंट किल हिम! ए मेम्वर बाई मा आनंद शीला' में अपने गुरू से जुड़े कई अनछुहे पहलुओं को सामने रखा है।
> 
> *एक माह में 90 लोगों के साथ सेक्स*
> शीला ने अपनी किताब में लिखा है कि ओशो के आश्रम में अध्यात्म के नाम पर सेक्स की मंडी सजती थी। आश्रम के शिविरों में सबसे ज्यादा चर्चा भी सैक्स पर ही होती थी। भगवान ओशो अपने भक्तों को बताते थे कि सेक्स की इच्छा को दबाना कई कष्टों का कारण है, इसलिए सेक्स की इच्छा को दबाना नहीं चाहिए। वे सेक्स को बिना किसी निर्णय के *स्वीकार करने के लिए कहते थे। भगवान के उपदेशों पर चलते हुए उनके सभी शिष्य बिना किसी हिचकिचाहट और नैतिक दबाव के चलते आश्रम में खुलेआम सेक्स करते थे। आश्रम का हर संन्यासी एक महीने में करीब 90 लोगों के साथ सेक्स करता था।
> 
> *पानी की तरह बरसता था आश्रम में पैसा*
> किताब के मुताबिक भगवान ओशो बिजनेस करना भी बखूबी जानते थे। उन्होंने ऐसा सिस्टम बनाया हुआ था कि आश्रम के हर हिस्से से आय होती थी। उनके प्रवचन सुनने के लिए आश्रम में प्रवेश शुल्क लगता था। आश्रम में चिकित्सकों का एक ग्रुप भी कार्यरत था, जो मरीजों को देखते थे। चिकित्सा सेवा के साथ-साथ आश्रम के अंदर बुफे में खान-पान की भी व्यवस्*था थी। आश्रम में आने वाले लोग अपनी इच्छानुसार खाना लेकर भुगतान करते थे। इसके अलावा आश्रम में कई दूसरी शुल्क आधारित सेवाएं भी चलती थीं। इन सभी स्रोतों के जरिए आश्रम में पानी की तरह पैसा बरसता था। भगवान ओशो के आश्रम में हर दिन दान पाने के नए तरीके सोचे जाते थे। 
> 
> *बीमारी के बावजूद सेक्स का प्राथमिकता*
> ...



दोस्तों आप से अनुरोघ है के इस सूत्र को सजीव रखने के लिए अपने अनमोल विचार यहाँ देते रहें।  धन्यवाद

----------


## satya_anveshi

Jaankaari k liye shukriya dosto....

----------


## ajaysagar

kaafi dilchaspcharcha hai, yahan hindi devngarari me kis prakaar likha jaa sakta hai bhai ?

----------

